# OT > Offtopic >  Vanhojen asuinalueiden uudistaminen

## kemkim

> Kuten Vriston linkistä (vuoden 2002 yleiskaavan valmisteluaineistoa) näette, asia ei ole uusi. Tällainen fiksu kaupunkirakenteen haavojen korjaaminen vaan jää jalkoihin, koska kaupungissamme pidetään tärkeämpänä muita intohimoisia hankkeita.


Olenko pahasti hakoteillä, kun olen huomannut, että Helsingissä ensisijainen kiinnostuksenkohde on rakentaa uusia alueita. Vanhat alueet tehdään kerralla valmiiksi ja sen jälkeen niille ei sitten tehdäkään oikein mitään, vaan annetaan rapistua pikku hiljaa. Jos ilmiselviä mokia sattuu, niin jos nitä ei korjata heti, ei niitä korjata jatkossakaan. Vasta kun jotain kokonaan uutta taloa rakennetaan, esimerkiksi ostoskeskusta, niin voidaan sitten vähän sitä ympäristöäkin kohentaa välittömässä läheisyydessä. Muu jää tekemättä. Eivätkä ne parannukset aina edes maksaisi paljoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olenko pahasti hakoteillä, kun olen huomannut, että Helsingissä ensisijainen kiinnostuksenkohde on rakentaa uusia alueita.


On helpompaa rakentaa uusia alueita kuin tehdä mitään muutoksia entisillä. Jos joku ihmettelee, miksi meillä on näin ja jossain ulkomailla näytetään, miten räjäytellään elementtislummeja kaupunkiuudistuksen tieltä, niin yksi hyvä selitys on meidän suuri omistusasumisen osuus.

Vaikka ympäristö olisi miten hirveä ja talot rapakunnossa, uudistamiseen ei päästä, kun asukkaat ovat kalliilla maksaneet asuntonsa, eikä sitä voi ottaa heiltä pois maksamatta hintaa, jolla saa uuden asunnon. Vuokrataloissa on toinen tilanne. Kyllin huonokuntoinen rakennus kannattaa ennemmin purkaa kuin remontoida. Ja huono ympäristö voidaan uudistaa houkuttelevammaksi, kun talot saadaan puretuksi.

Asunto-osakeyhtiö on kaupunkikehityksen umpikuja. Jopa pientaloalueet uudistuvat paremmin, koska omakotitalon omistajan kannattaa rakennuttaa uusi rappeutuneen korjaamisen sijaan. Yksi kiitos tälle kehitykselle on siinä, että tontin arvonnousu tekee myös myyjälle mielekkääksi myydä huonokuntoinen rakennus mieluummin purettavaksi kuin asunnoksi.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos joku ihmettelee, miksi meillä on näin ja jossain ulkomailla näytetään, miten räjäytellään elementtislummeja kaupunkiuudistuksen tieltä,


Mielestäni on todella naiivia pitää näitä kerrostalojen purkuja myönteisenä kaupunkiuudistuksena. Taustalla on yleensä rasistinen asuntopolitiikka, joka on normaalia käytäntöä mm. Ranskassa ja Yhdysvalloissa, tai se, että ko. alueilla ei ole toimivia palveluita, kuten tehokasta joukkoliikennettä. Täsmälleen samanlaiset rakennukset ja asemakaavat ovat toisissa kohteissa samoissa maissa ja kaupungeissa arvostettuja asuntoalueita, jos ne eivät satu esim. olemaan köyhimmälle väestölle osoitettuja asuintaloja.

On hyvin naiivia olettaa, että Suomessa saataisiin ympäristöä parannettua lainkaan purkamalla laajamittaisesti lähiökerrostaloja. Asemakaavallisessa mielessä Suomen 1960-70-luvun kerrostaloalueet ovat pääosin yhtä hyvin tai usein paremmin suunniteltuja kuin mitä nykyisin suomalaiset arkkitehdit ja rakennusliikkeet saavat aikaan, tai mitä niiden voidaan koskaan olettaakaan saavan aikaan. En tarkoita, ettei lähiöitä parempia asuinympäristöjä voisi olla, vaan sitä, että en todellakaan usko, että niiden tilalle tehtäisiin mitään parempaa vaan todennäköisesti paljon huonompaa mm. asuntopohjien ja rakenneratkaisujen suhteen.

Olisi ihan oikeasti terveellisempää pohtia keinoja miten 1960-70-luvun lähiötaloille saataisiin kunnon joukkoliikenne ja muut palvelut kuin luulla niiden purkamisella päästävän yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## kemkim

> Olisi ihan oikeasti terveellisempää pohtia keinoja miten 1960-70-luvun lähiötaloille saataisiin kunnon joukkoliikenne ja muut palvelut kuin luulla niiden purkamisella päästävän yhtään mihinkään.


Tekniseltä laadultaan nämä rakentamisen kuumien vuosien talot eivät ole hääppöisiä. Äänieristykset ovat mitä ovat, muukin laatutaso sitä sun tätä, esteettisyyttä ei käytännössä ole ja jopa homeongelmia on alkanut vuosien saatossa ilmaantua huonojen rakennusteknisten ratkaisujen ja heikon rakentamisen laadun vuoksi. Pohjaratkaisut ovat kyllä asunnoissa ihan kelvollisia. Rankkaa saneerausta nämä talot vain tarvitsisivat, rappukäytävät, ulkoseinät, asunnot. Asunto-osakeyhtiöissä vaan on turha toivo tämä, useimmat Helsingin kaupungin vuokratalot ovat teknisesti parempikuntoisia ja nätimmän näköisiä kuin asunto-osakeyhtiöt, joissa jokainen pitää huolen van omasta luukustaan ja yhteiset tilat sekä talo saavat rapistua kaikessa rauhassa.

Ja mitä siihen asemakaavaan tulee, niin minusta 1960-1970 -lukujen lähiöissä ei ole kovin paljoa kehumista. Viimeiset rakentamisen laadukkaat vuodet ovat mielestäni 1950-luvulla, kun vielä rakennettiin tiivistä kivikaupunkia. En ole innostunut tästä kerrostalojen ripottelusta metsän keskelle, kauas kaupungista. Palvelutkin ovat nykyään aika heikkoja. Sellainen tietty urbaanius puuttuu, kun kaikkialla on vain puita ja taloja siellä täällä. Hyviä ideoita tuolloin olivat nämä autottomat raitit ja autoliikenteen ulkosyöttöisyys, vielä kun olisi alueen keskelle saatu raskaan raideliikenteen asema tai pikaratikka sekä riittävästi palveluja, niin mikäs siinä. Ja jos talot on sijoiteltu urbaanisti vierekkäin, mutta ympärillä on sitten paljon sitä luontoa halukkaille, mutta luonnosta välittämättömille kävelymatkat eivät kasva turhan pitkiksi.

Mitä näiden edellä mainittujen saneerauksien lisäksi voisi sanoa, niin täydennysrakentaminen olisi kova sana monin paikoin. Voitaisiin rakentaa ihan erilaista asumista kuin mitä alueella on valmiiksi, asukasrakenteen piristämiseksi. Myllypurossahan tehtiin kerrostaloalueen viereen laadukkaita pientaloja ja käsittääkseni tämä projekti onnistui melko hyvin. Samaten Rekolassa on omakotialueen vastakkaiselle puolelle rakenteilla uusia kerrostaloja. Tapulikaupungissa kasvoi aseman vieressä isolla alueella pusikkoa vuosikymmeniä, lapsilla oli kiva siellä leikkiä, mutta alueen pultsaritkin olivat valitettavasti ottaneet sen omaksi virkistäytymispaikakseen. Siihen rakennettiin 2000-luvun taitteessa nykyaikaisia laadukkaita kerrostaloja, jotka erottuvat myönteisesti alueen muusta harmaasta rakennuskannasta. Kivijalkakahvilallekin tehtiin tilaa ja rakennukset piristivät selvästi aluetta ja lisäsivät kaupunkimaisuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni on todella naiivia pitää näitä kerrostalojen purkuja myönteisenä kaupunkiuudistuksena. Taustalla on yleensä rasistinen asuntopolitiikka, joka on normaalia käytäntöä mm. Ranskassa ja Yhdysvalloissa, tai se, että ko. alueilla ei ole toimivia palveluita, kuten tehokasta joukkoliikennettä.


Tämä ei ollut ollenkaan viestini pääasia, mutta toki tästäkin aiheesta voi keskustella.

Minusta muutamat pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöt ovat juuri tuota Mikko Laaksosen rasistiseksi nimittämää asuntopolitiikkaa. Taloja tehtiin halvalla ja fokuksena oli tietynlainen vähävarainen kansanosa, joka vaan piti asuttaa kun työvoimaa kumminkin tarvittiin. Alueita ei suunniteltu arkkitehtonisesti tai kaupunkirakenteellisesti, vaan sinne, mistä rakennusliike oli haalinut halpaa maata ja ilman arkkitehtuuria puhtaasti valmistustekniikan (elementtirakenne) lähtökohdista.

Olen vakavasti sitä mieltä, että olisi parempi tehdä kaupunkisaneerausta kuin purkaa näitä korttitaloja pelkiksi rungoiksi joihin sitten uusitaan ulkovaippa ja koko talotekniikka sekä kaikki pinnat ja varusteet. Eli kallein osa rakentamisesta tehdään uudelleen, kuitenkin autokaupunkiasemakaava puuttuvine palveluineen ja joukkoliikenteineen jää.

En väitä, että kaupunkisaneeraus sinänsä merkitsee varmasti parempaa arkkitehtuuria ja asemakaavaa. Mutta se, ettei sitä tehdä, merkitsee varmasti, ettei asemakaava ja yhdyskuntarakenne voi parantua.

Helsingissä on ollut myös havaittavissa monien mielestä odottamaton ilmiö: Vuokratalot ovatkin paremmassa kunnossa kuin asunto-osakeyhtiöt. Tämä johtuu siitä, että ainakin kaupungin on pakko täyttää tietyt velvoitteet. Remontit nostavat vuokria ja niistä maristaan. Mutta omistustaloissa marina estää ylläpitoremontit. Esimerkiksi hissejä saadaan vuokrataloihin, mutta omistustaloihin ei, koska alakerrosten asukkaat vastustavat kun eivät halua maksaa heille tarpeetonta investointia.

Hissiaiheesta on muuten yksi oiva ajankohtainen esimerkki, Käpylän käärmetalo. Museovirasto on määrännyt se sekä sisä- että ulkotiloiltaan suojeltavaksi. 4-kerroksinen talo tarvitsisi kuitenkin hissit. Portaikkoihin ei mahdu eikä niitä saa muuttaa, ulkovaippaa ei sallita muuttaa, joten uloskaan ei voi tehdä. Ainoa ratkaisu on otta hissikuilun tila huoneistoista. Omistustalossa tämä ei onnnistu, mutta Käärmetalo on onneksi kaupungin vuokratalo, joten hissit sinne saadaan. Ja se on kaikkien asukkaiden hyöty.




> Olisi ihan oikeasti terveellisempää pohtia keinoja miten 1960-70-luvun lähiötaloille saataisiin kunnon joukkoliikenne ja muut palvelut kuin luulla niiden purkamisella päästävän yhtään mihinkään.


En pidä kaupunkisaneerausta mitenkään ihmelääkkeenä joka ratkaisee kaiken. Mutta ehdottoman kielteinen suhtautuminen siihen on minusta vahingoksi. Virheitä on tehty ja niitä on voitava korjata, vaikka se kivuliasta olisikin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minusta muutamat pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöt ovat juuri tuota Mikko Laaksosen rasistiseksi nimittämää asuntopolitiikkaa.


Suomalaisessa asuntopolitiikassa ei ole niitä aktiivisen rasismin piirteitä, joita erityisesti Yhdysvalloissa ja myös Ranskassa on. Yhdysvalloissahan jouduttiin erikseen vuoden 1968 kansalaisoikeuslailla estämään aktiivinen rotuerottelu asuntoalalla. Jokaiselle lienee selvää, että todellinen rotuerottelu ei päättynyt tuohon lakiin.

Ranskan, Yhdysvaltojen ja Iso-Britannian lähiöiden ongelmien ja niiden ratkaisujen (lähiötalojen purkamisen) sijoittaminen Suomeen on harhaista.

Yhdysvalloissa, Ranskassa ja Iso-Britanniassa myös lähiöiden mittakaavaan, rakennusten arkkitehtuuriin ja asemakaavoihin liittyy ongelmia joita Suomessa ei ole. Suomessa lähiötalot ovat hyvin harvoja poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta mittakaavaltaan inhimillisiä (3 - 9 kerrosta). Asemakaavat ovat myös pääsääntöisesti kohtuullisen laadukkaita. Suomen suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa omistusasuminen hissillisessä lähiökerrostalossa on "normaali" asumisvalinta ja ihmisiä, jotka ovat tyytyväisiä tähän asumismuotoon, on suomessa satoja tuhansia.

On turhaa väittää että Suomessa lähiöissä esiintyvät sosiaaliset ongelmat johtuvat ensisijaisesti lähiöiden asemakaavoista tai arkkitehtuurista. 
Suomalaisissa lähiöissä on toki ongelmia. Mutta ne eivät johdu alueiden asemakaavoista tai arkkitehtuurista. Täsmälleen saman asemakaavan, arkkitehtuurin ja talotyyppien alueet ovat sosiaalisesti erilaisia eri kohteissa kaupunkiseutua. Asuntopolitiikka ja palveluiden, myös joukkoliikenteen, toteutustavalla on selvempää merkitystä.

Ongelmien "ratkaiseminen" taloja purkamalla johtaa todennäköisesti vain siihen, että ongelmia ei ratkaista lainkaan.




> En pidä kaupunkisaneerausta mitenkään ihmelääkkeenä joka ratkaisee kaiken. Mutta ehdottoman kielteinen suhtautuminen siihen on minusta vahingoksi. Virheitä on tehty ja niitä on voitava korjata, vaikka se kivuliasta olisikin.


Liikenteen kannalta kaikkien Suomen suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien lähiöiden ongelmat voidaan korjata parantamalla joukkoliikenteen ja pyöräilyn palvelutasoa sekä lähipalveluiden tasoa. Kävely-yhteydet lähipalveluihin ovat yleensä erinomaiset.

Pitäisin tällä foorumilla terveellisempänä pohtia Suomen lähiöiden osalta seuraavia kysymyksiä:
- Miten lähiöihin toteutetaan yksityisauton kanssa vetovoimainen joukkoliikenne?
- Miten lähiöiden lähipalveluja voidaan kehittää ja turvata?
- Miten lähiöitä voidaan täydennysrakentaa?

----------


## vompatti

> On hyvin naiivia olettaa, että Suomessa saataisiin ympäristöä parannettua lainkaan purkamalla laajamittaisesti lähiökerrostaloja. En todellakaan usko, että niiden tilalle tehtäisiin mitään parempaa vaan todennäköisesti paljon huonompaa mm. asuntopohjien ja rakenneratkaisujen suhteen.


Oletko pessimisti? Eikö samalla perusteella pitäisi jättää Turun seudun paikallisjunaliikenne suunnittelematta, sillä VR:n monopoli kuitenkin säilyy ikuisesti eikä VR kuitenkaan suostu ajamaan niitä junia? Parannuksista pitää haaveilla ja parannuksia pitää vaatia!




> Asemakaavallisessa mielessä Suomen 1960-70-luvun kerrostaloalueet ovat pääosin yhtä hyvin tai usein paremmin suunniteltuja kuin mitä nykyisin suomalaiset arkkitehdit ja rakennusliikkeet saavat aikaan, tai mitä niiden voidaan koskaan olettaakaan saavan aikaan.


Onko arkkitehtuurin taso laskenut? Tästä asiasta olen ainakin osittain samaa mieltä Laaksosen kanssa. Jostain syystä niitä poikkeuksia - uusi talo on kauniimpi ja paremmin ympäristöönsä sopiva kuin vanha - aina silloin tällöin on, joten on toivoa asuinympäristön paranemisesta vanhan purkamisen jälkeen.

Mielestäni purkaminen on tyhmää, sillä uusien talojen rakentaminen on kallista ja kuluttaa energiaa (toisaalta uudet rakennukset kuluttavat vähemmän energiaa kuin vanhat). Toivon kuitenkin omakotitaloalueen tehokkuudella rakennetuille rumille kerrostalolähiöille (esim. Lauttasaari) pikaista purkamista! Samalla alueelle voitaisiin luoda uusi asemakaava ja uusi infrastruktuuri (uudet kadut ja raitiotiet).

----------


## Antero Alku

> On turhaa väittää että Suomessa lähiöissä esiintyvät sosiaaliset ongelmat johtuvat ensisijaisesti lähiöiden asemakaavoista tai arkkitehtuurista.


En kirjoita sosiaalisista vaan kaupunkirakenteellisista ja rakennusteknisistä sekä rakennusarkkitehtonisista ongelmista.

Kaupunkirakenteellinen tyypillinen elementtiajan lähiöiden ongelma on hierarkinen liikenneverkon rakenne, joka estää järkevän joukkoliikenteen mutta toimii hyvin henkilöautoilla. Tiedän, että elementtikauden alkuajan lähiöihin suunniteltiin vakavasti vielä bussilinjoja, mutta niistä ajoista myös joukkoliikenteen palvelutason (etäisyys, vuoroväli) vaatimukset ovat kasvaneet.

Rakennusteknisiä ongelmia ovat hissittömyys, äänieristykset, ilmastointi ja saniteettitilojen ongelmat. Nämä liittyvät rakennusrunkoon, eikä niitä voi järkevästi korjata kuin uudisrakentamisella. Koska se on halvempaa tai ainoa keino.

Arkkitehtoniset ongelmat on autettavissa julkisivusaneerauksilla ja esim. rakennuksen laajentamisella jolloin ulkovaippaan syntyy samalla eloa. Kaupunkikuvallista eli massoittelun ongelmia ei tällä keinoin kuitenkaan ratkaista.

En pidä sosiaalisia ongelmia näihin asioihin kytkeytyvinä. Itse asiassa pari Helsingin sosiaalista ongelmaa, esim. "Mogadishu aveneue" Vuosaaressa, ovat parasta viime aikojen kaupunkirakennetta. Onko sielläkin sitten ongelmia tai ei, ei ole mitenkään sidoksissa siihen, minkä näköinen ja millä tavalla toimiva alue on.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> En kirjoita sosiaalisista (...) ongelmista.


Kannattaa kuitenkin tietää, että Yhdysvalloissa, Ranskassa ja Iso-Britanniassa 1970-luvun alusta tehtyjen ja näyttävästi uutisoitujen kerrostalojen purkujen syynä ovat olleet hallitsemattomat sosiaaliset ongelmat. Ne arkkitehtoniset ratkaisut, jotka myötävaikuttivat näihin ongelmiin (15-20 kerrosta korkea rakentaminen, kulku asuntoihin käytäväjärjestelmien kautta) ovat Suomessa hyvin harvinaisia.




> Kaupunkirakenteellinen tyypillinen elementtiajan lähiöiden ongelma on hierarkinen liikenneverkon rakenne, joka estää järkevän joukkoliikenteen mutta toimii hyvin henkilöautoilla.


Liioittelet tässä nyt tätä ongelmaa.

Ongelma voidaan ratkaista toteuttamalla omalla kaistallaan hierarkkisesta rakenteesta riippumatta kulkeva joukkoliikenne, esimerkiksi pikaraitiotie tai bussikatu. Suomesta hyviä esimerkkejä ovat Bussi-Jokeri sekä Kuopion Särkiniemen joukkoliikennekatu sekä Tommy Gustafssonin diplomityö pikaraitiotiestä Raision keskustassa. Muualta erinomaisia esimerkkejä ovat esimerkiksi Karlsruhen Auen alueen uusi raitiotie, raitiotie Freiburgin Weingarten - lähiössä tai Ranskan lähiöalueiden raitiotiet.

Mistä tahansa lähiöasemakaavassa löytyy omalla kaistalla kulkevan raitiotien toteuttamiseen tarvittava 7 m ura. Jos tulee ahdas paikka, voidaan toteuttaa yksiraiteinen pätkä.




> Rakennusteknisiä ongelmia ovat hissittömyys, äänieristykset, ilmastointi ja saniteettitilojen ongelmat. Nämä liittyvät rakennusrunkoon, eikä niitä voi järkevästi korjata kuin uudisrakentamisella.


Sanoo kuka? Rakennusteollisuuden myyntimies?

Hissittömyys koskee vain 3-4 kerroksia lähiötaloja, joiden osuus toki vaihtelee kaupungeittain ja alueittain. Näissä hissin rakentamisen vaikeus riippuu porraskäytävän ratkaisusta - joissakin muutos on helppoa ja valmiiksi suunniteltu mahdollisuus, toisaalla joudutaan kalliimpiin ratkaisuihin. Rakennusrungon purkamista ei hissin puutteen vuoksi tarvita koskaan.

Kylpyhuoneen uudelleenrakentaminen ei ole maailman suurin urakka.

Talotekniikan uudistaminen ei edellytä rakennusrungon purkua.

Äänieristys on vaikein ongelma. Se lienee kuitenkin kovin suhteellinen ongelma. Itse en ole yöpynyt sellaisessa kerrostalossa, jossa sisäinen ääneneristys olisi ollut täysin toivoton.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liioittelet tässä nyt tätä ongelmaa.


Ongelmia voinee liioitella tai vähätellä.

Pyrin näkemään asioita kokonaisuuksina. Yksittäinen ongelma ei perustele radikaaleja ratkaisuja, mutta kun monta ongelmaa esiintyy samanaikaisesti, on turha paikkailla vikoja. Se tulee kalliiksi, ja kuitenkin lopputulos on kompromissien yhdistelmä.




> Sanoo kuka? Rakennusteollisuuden myyntimies?


... tai saneerausteollisuuden myyntimies.

Kaikkea rakentamisen tekniikkaan liittyvää on mukava myydä korjausrakentamisena, koska se on aina kalliimpaa kuin uuden rakentaminen.

En pidä omaa kokemusta tilastollisesti perusteltuna, mutta oma kokemus auttaa ymmärtämään, kun itse pääsee näkemään. 1900-luvun alussa rakennetun kerrostalon korjaaminen on sekä mielekkäämpää (rakennusrunko sisältää suuria huoneita ja muita tiloja) että helpompaa (rakennus on jo alun perin tehty samoin menetelmin kuin korjausrakentaminenkin on tehtävä). Elementtirakennus on jo suunniteltu kertakäyttöiseksi ja tilat pieniksi. Esimerkiksi peltielementtirakenteista kylpyhuonetta ei yksittäinen asukas käytännössä voi uusia.




> Talotekniikan uudistaminen ei edellytä rakennusrungon purkua.


Ei, mutta asunnot, huonealat ja keittiö- sekä kylpyhuoneratkaisut eivät ole muutettavissa. Käytännössä asumisväljyyttä ei voi lisätä.

Jos palataan joukkoliikenteeseen ja toivotaan, että ihmiset haluaisivat asua sellaisessa ympäristössä, jossa joukkoliikenne on realistinen mahdollisuus, tulee tarjota parempaa kuin se, minkä vaihtoehtona hakeudutaan kehyskuntien omakotipelloille. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa sitä, että tiivis ja kerrostalomainen asuminen tarjoaa niitä asioita, jotka houkuttelevat omakotitaloissa, mutta ilman omakotitaloon liittyviä haittoja.

Vaikka kuinka kehutaan elementtikauden lähiöitä, kylmä tosiasia on, etteivät ne ole kilpailukykyisiä asumiselle vanhoissa keskustoissa tai haja-asutuksen pientaloissa. Elementtilähiöissä asutaan, koska kohtuuhintaisesta asumisesta ylipäätään on pulaa. Asuntopula on kuitenkin asuntokauppiaiden etu, ja kerrostalorakentamisen ainoa kilpailija on omakotirakentaminen haja-alueille.

Pidän myös historian logiikan kannalta kestämättömänä ajatusta siitä, että kaupunkisaneeraus tulisi kieltää. Kaupunkisaneerausta on tehty koko ihmiskunnan historian ajan. Elementtikauden kaupunkirakentaminenko olisi yhtäkkiä ylivertaisempaa kuin kaikki muu niin, että siihen ei saa kajota, vaikka kaikkeen muuhun on kajottu.

Olen sitä mieltä, että nykyään on sekä taitoa että halua tehdä elementtikauden lähiöitä parempaa kaupunkirakentamista ja myös autottoman elämän mukaisesti. Mutta jos kaupunkisaneeraukseen suhtaudutaan yksiselitteisen kielteisesti, laadukasta asumista ei ole mahdollista sijoittaa kuin kauas, mitä sitten taas moititaan.

Pidän parempana sitä, että asia hoidetaan hallitusti kuin että annetaan asioiden ajautua johonkin ratkaisuun. Yksi skenario on sellainen, että huonot lähiöt ajautuvat rappiolle. Tähän liittyy todennäköisimmin myös sosiaalisia ongelmia. Ja sitten joudutaan vaikeisiin ja kalliisiin ratkaisuihin, koska ongelmien on annettu pahentua.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Pidän myös historian logiikan kannalta kestämättömänä ajatusta siitä, että kaupunkisaneeraus tulisi kieltää. Kaupunkisaneerausta on tehty koko ihmiskunnan historian ajan. Elementtikauden kaupunkirakentaminenko olisi yhtäkkiä ylivertaisempaa kuin kaikki muu niin, että siihen ei saa kajota, vaikka kaikkeen muuhun on kajottu.


No huh, jos elementtilähiöitä aletaan suojella laajamittaisemmin. Pihlajamäen ja pari muuta voi suojella mallina yhden aikakauden rakentamisesta, jos tahdotaan, mutta pesubetoniset ja rapistuneet tusinalähiöt voisi minun puolestani räjäyttää pois. Tilalle alueita tyyliin Jakriborg, Kartanonkoski, Kuninkaantammi. Jakriborgista olikin itse asiassa 14.10.2007 Hesarin Asuminen -osastolla juttu, josta voi lukea tästä mielenkiintoisesta projektista. 

Jakriborgia ja Kuninkaantammea yhdistävät nätti, inhimillinen arkkitehtuuri, autojen vähentäminen ja yhteisöllisyyden edistäminen. Minua miellytti erityisesti Kuninkaantammessa autojen sijoitus maanalaiseen parkkihalliin, Jakriborgissa taas pyöräilyn ja junan käytön suosiminen. Jakriborgista vielä, että "Ruotsin asumisvirasto on kiitellyt Jakriborgia siitä , että asunnot ovat laadukkaasti mutta halvalla tehtyjä." (HS 24.9.2004). Vähän eroa viihtyisyydessä verrattuna Suomen halvalla tehtyihin lähiöihin?

Turkuun suunnitellaan uutta aluetta nimeltään Skanssi, jossa autot on myös tarkoitus painaa maan alle. Lähiön kaupallisia palveluita vahvistettaisiin moottoritien avulla, mutta ilman autoilun haittoja, sillä autoja ei näkyisi alueen lämmitetyillä kaduilla, joilta voisi kuitenkin kävellä kaikessa rauhassa ostoskeskukseen.

Kartanonkoski on mieleeni sen takia, että vaikka siellä on toteutettu tätä perisuomalaista rakentamistapaa, jossa aina rakennetaan elementeistä, niin elementit on maskeerattu tilanteen mukaan eri värisiksi, eri materiaalien näköisiksi, ettei niitä huomaisi elementeiksi. Jännää muuten, miten elementtitalot saadaan tilanteen mukaan näyttämään tiilitaloilta, rapatuilta taloilta tai puutaloilta. Elementtisaumojen piilottamiseen käytetään paljon vaivaa ja koristelua. Tämän asian huomasin, kun olen tässä lukenut erästä Helsingin arkkitehtuuria käsittelevää opusta 1990-luvun lopulta. Ruoholahti muuten on kuulemma ensimmäisiä elementtikauden alueita, jossa paljon huomiota suunnattiin miellyttävän ympäristön luomiseen. Ulkomaiset haastatellut vieraat tosin edelleen ihmettelivät tätä elementtien tunkemista joka paikkaan, mutta selittivät sen itselleen sääolosuhteilla.

Vielä muuten, jos tältä foorumilta löytyy halukkaita auttamaan Helsingin kaupunkia kehittämään vetovoimaista, tiiviin mittakaavan kerrostaloasumista, hakekaa toki Kuninkaantammen sparrausklubiin! 8 jäsentä valitaan ja klubin jäsenillä on arvatenkin mahdollisuuksia ottaa kantaa esim. joukkoliikenteen järjetämiseen tai lähipalveluihin.

Tässä vähän linkkejä:
http://www.jakri.se/
http://www.skanssi.fi/
http://www.hs.fi/digilehti/asunto/ar.../1135231021731
http://www.hs.fi/digilehti/asunto/ar.../1135231021747
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/kuninkaantammi/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Pidän myös historian logiikan kannalta kestämättömänä ajatusta siitä, että kaupunkisaneeraus tulisi kieltää.


En ole tässä kieltämässä kaupunkisaneerausta. En vain pidä järkevänä ajatuksena sitä, että suurta määrää asuntokantaa lähdettäisiin lähtökohtaisesti purkamaan, kun alueiden korjauksella ja täydennysrakentamisella saavutetaan samat edut oleellisesti pienemmin kustannuksin.

Lähiöiden poistava saneeraus olisi taloudellisesti järkevää ainoastaan, jos niiden tilalle saataisiin niin paljon tehokkaampaa rakentamista, että sillä katetaan purkamisen kulut eli kokonaisten asuntoyhtiöiden lunastaminen. Oma peukalosääntöni on se, että jotta purkava saneeraus on kannattavaa, pitää tilalle voida rakentaa 2-4 kertaa niin suuri rakennusoikeus. Lisärakentamiseen on kyllä Helsingin seudullakin paljon täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksia.

Joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen kannalta kerrostalolähiöt eivät ole todellinen ongelma. Niiden asukastiheys on täysin riittävä tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen ja lähipalveluiden järjestämiseen. Joukkoliikennettä uudistettaessa sille voidaan tehdä omat reitit. Se, että lähiöt tehtiin autoilua edistävin kaavoitusperiaattein, ei estä tällä hetkellä toteuttamasta niihin vetovoimaista joukkoliikennettä.

Monella on kova tarve myös kiistää se, että monet suomalaiset viihtyvät edullisissa kerrostalolähiöasunnoissaan ja nauttivat niissä erityisesti luonnonläheisyydestä. Lähiökerrostaloissa on myös monia huomattavia etuja esimerkiksi verrattuna omakotitaloihin pellolla - mm. keskitetyt palvelut ja luonnonläheisyys. Edullinen asuminen on myös arvo.

On eri asia, että tällä hetkellä ei olisi järkevää toteuttaa kerrostalolähiöitä samoilla periaatteilla, joilla niitä on rakennettu 1960-luvulta tähän päivään. Tärkeämpi kritiikin kärki olisi arvostella myös sitä, että alueita kaavoitetaan täsmälleen samoin periaattein myös tänään. Nähdessäni tämän päivän asuntorakentamista, minun on mahdotonta olettaa, että jos lähiöitä lähdettäisiin laajasti poistavasti saneeraamaan, niiden tilalle tulisi mitään kestävämpää kuin ehkä 10-20% tapauksista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole tässä kieltämässä kaupunkisaneerausta. En vain pidä järkevänä ajatuksena sitä, että suurta määrää asuntokantaa lähdettäisiin lähtökohtaisesti purkamaan, kun alueiden korjauksella ja täydennysrakentamisella saavutetaan samat edut oleellisesti pienemmin kustannuksin.


Olen enemmän Mikon kannalla tässä asiassa. Jos rakennus on teknisesti kunnossa, niin mitä järkeä siinä on purkaa, varsinkaan jos asukkaita riittää. Toinen juttu ovat jotkut asukkaista tyhjentyneet teollisuus- tai kaivoskaupungit, mutta nyt kai oli kysymys kasvukeskusten lähiöistä.

Kysymys on loppujen lopuksi siitä että kuinka paljon maksaa ja kuka sen maksaa. Kaikilla ei ole varaa maksaa luksuksesta.




> Jakriborgia ja Kuninkaantammea yhdistävät nätti, inhimillinen arkkitehtuuri, autojen vähentäminen ja yhteisöllisyyden edistäminen. Minua miellytti erityisesti Kuninkaantammessa autojen sijoitus maanalaiseen parkkihalliin, Jakriborgissa taas pyöräilyn ja junan käytön suosiminen. Jakriborgista vielä, että "Ruotsin asumisvirasto on kiitellyt Jakriborgia siitä , että asunnot ovat laadukkaasti mutta halvalla tehtyjä." (HS 24.9.2004). Vähän eroa viihtyisyydessä verrattuna Suomen halvalla tehtyihin lähiöihin?.


Artikelissa ei mainittu missään, paljonko asuntoneliö Jakriborgissa maksaa. Kuvittelisin että paljon. Idea keskiaikaisesta kaupungista Suomessa ei sinänsä ole huono. Pitäisi vain valita paikaksi sellainen että sinne on helppo mennä julkisilla. Kuninkaantammessa on nimittäin sekin vika vielä että se on vähän syrjässä ja sinne ei taideta saada raideliikennettä millään keinolla. Mutta luulen että ei meille ihan mitään sellaista kuitenkaan tulla rakentamaan. Meidän arkkitehtimme ja kaupunkirakentamisen asiantuntijat kun ovat sitä mieltä että "miksi pitää väkisin tehdä jotain sellaista joka ei ole suomalaisen rakennusperinteen mukaista".

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nähdessäni tämän päivän asuntorakentamista, minun on mahdotonta olettaa, että jos lähiöitä lähdettäisiin laajasti poistavasti saneeraamaan, niiden tilalle tulisi mitään kestävämpää kuin ehkä 10-20% tapauksista.


Olen seurannut Helsingin kaavoitusta hyvin läheltä vuoden 2005 alusta kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnan jäsenenä, enkä ole kohdannut yhtään uuden alueen kaavoitushanketta, joka olisi elementtikauden kaavoitusperiaatteiden tasolla.

Voi kyllä olla, että olen saanut väärän käsityksen kaavoituksesta koko Suomea ajatellen. Esimerkiksi viime viikolla TV:ssä esillä ollut Rovaniemen keskustan kohentamishanke oli minusta järkyttävä. Elementtipistetaloja lähiömäiseen tapaan Rovaniemen ydinkeskustaan ja alta jyrätään pois laadukasta 1950-luvun arkkitehtuuria. Tällaisessa tapauksessa olen samaa mieltä kuin Mikko L.

Helsingin Eiranranta on minusta samanlaista älyttömyyttä kuin Rovaniemellä, mutta voinkin kehaista, että kaava päätettiinkin ennen minun aikaani.




> Olen enemmän Mikon kannalla tässä asiassa. Jos rakennus on teknisesti kunnossa, niin mitä järkeä siinä on purkaa, varsinkaan jos asukkaita riittää.


Mutta jos kaupunginosa ei ole kunnossa eli tarkoituksenmukainen. Rakennetussa ympäristössä on paljon elementtejä, jotka lukkiutuvat rakennusten kokojen ja sijainnin myötä. Kun on synnytetty tiloja, joiden tunnelma on epämiellyttävä tai peräti pelottava, ne eivät maalilla, laatoilla tai valaistuksella parane.




> Kysymys on loppujen lopuksi siitä että kuinka paljon maksaa ja kuka sen maksaa. Kaikilla ei ole varaa maksaa luksuksesta.


Itse asiassa hyvä suunnittelu ei maksa mitään. Tai pikemminkin toteutus on halvempaa tai se menee kaupaksi paremmin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä muuten, jos tältä foorumilta löytyy halukkaita auttamaan Helsingin kaupunkia kehittämään vetovoimaista, tiiviin mittakaavan kerrostaloasumista, hakekaa toki Kuninkaantammen sparrausklubiin! 8 jäsentä valitaan ja klubin jäsenillä on arvatenkin mahdollisuuksia ottaa kantaa esim. joukkoliikenteen järjetämiseen tai lähipalveluihin.


Hyvä Kemkim. Ajattelin itsekin, että täytyy yllyttää foorumilaisia tähän mukaan.




> Kuninkaantammessa on nimittäin sekin vika vielä että se on vähän syrjässä ja sinne ei taideta saada raideliikennettä millään keinolla. Mutta luulen että ei meille ihan mitään sellaista kuitenkaan tulla rakentamaan. Meidän arkkitehtimme ja kaupunkirakentamisen asiantuntijat kun ovat sitä mieltä että "miksi pitää väkisin tehdä jotain sellaista joka ei ole suomalaisen rakennusperinteen mukaista".


Kuninkaantammessa eivät vallitse tällaiset asenteet. Osayleiskaavan pohjalla on nimenomaan ollut ajatus ottaa ideoita keskiaikaisesta kaupungista ja viitesuunitelmakuvissa esiintyi jyrkkiä harjakattoja.

Joukkoliikennettä on Kuninkaantammeen suunniteltu, mutta valitettavasti vain parin nykyisen bussilinjan jatkoa. Näin siitä huolimatta, että Kuninkaantammi sijaitsee juuri seudullisen pikaratikan reitillä. Kun kaavaa käsiteltiin, huomautin tietenkin tästä, ja vastauksena esitettiin suunnitelma johtaa raitiotie alueen ali alle tulevan luolaparkin kautta. Minulle jäi pikkuisen sellainen kuva, että ratikan mahdollisuus oli unohtunut alkuvaiheessa ja läpivienti maanpinnalla olisi ollut liian suuri muutos koko ideassa. Silti uskon, että kaavaa tehnyt työryhmä suhtautuu joukkoliikenteeseen positiivisesti.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin Eiranranta on minusta samanlaista älyttömyyttä kuin Rovaniemellä, mutta voinkin kehaista, että kaava päätettiinkin ennen minun aikaani.


Anteeksi että kysyn tyhmiä: Mitä taloja on Eiranrannasta jouduttu purkamaan? Jotain varastokoppeja?




> Mutta jos kaupunginosa ei ole kunnossa eli tarkoituksenmukainen. Rakennetussa ympäristössä on paljon elementtejä, jotka lukkiutuvat rakennusten kokojen ja sijainnin myötä. Kun on synnytetty tiloja, joiden tunnelma on epämiellyttävä tai peräti pelottava, ne eivät maalilla, laatoilla tai valaistuksella parane.


Uusi asuinalue vaikuttaa aluksi aina steriililtä ja luotaantyöntävältä, koska siinä ei ole kunnolla mitään istutuksia ja puut ovat vasta istutettuja parimetrisiä taimia. 

Monen mielikuvat betonilähiöistä ovat peräisin juuri tuolta ajalta kun ne rakennettiin tai olivat uusia. Joku kenties asui itse sellaisessa lapsuudessaan tai nuoruudessaan. Myyrmäki näytti varmaan toisenlaiselta 30 vuotta sitten kuin nyt.

Kun asuinalue on parin- kolmenkymmenen vuoden ikäinen, ovat puut kasvaneet jo niin korkeiksi, että peittävät ainakin puolet talojen julkisivuista. Suomalaislähiöissä aika harvoin talot ovat yli 5-kerroksisia. Toki sellaisiakin on jossa ovat järjestään 8-16 kerroksisia, mutta niitä on vai muutama. 

Maalausten ja muiden julkisivutoimenpiteiden lisäksi myös asianmukaisilla istutuksilla saadaan asuinalueet näyttämään viihtyisämmiltä. 

Ja liikennekin saadaan toimimaan paremmin, jos vain haluja on. Unohdetan nyt kuitenkin ne asiat, vaan puhutaan nimenomaan tästä off-topicista.

Alueen houkuttelevuudelle vaikuttavat paljon myös tietenkin sellaiset asiat kuten eri palvelut niin kaupalliset kuin ei-kaupalliset. Pelkästään sellaisilla seikoilla kuten alueen koululla on suuri merkitys sille, miten houkutteleva jokin asuinalue on. Jos jonkin alueen koululla on huono maine, se maine heijastuu vähitellen koko alueeseen ja päinvastoin. Alueella jolla on paljon palveluja, liikkuu tunnetusti myös "kaikenlaista väkeä" eli sellaisia joita kukaan ei halua maleksimaan kotinsa ikkunan alle, eli elämää kaduilla on myös virastoajan ulkopuolella. 

Siksi ei liene epäselvää miksi arvostetuimmat paikat asua ovat sellaiset joissa on hyvin vähän koulu- ja teini-ikäisiä lapsia koko väestöön suhteutettuna, ja joissa on hyvin vähän palveluja itse lähinurkilla, kuten Helsingin perinteiset kalliit kantakaupunginosat, ja vanhat kantakaupungin kylkeen kasvaneet puutarha-esikaupungit? Eli miksi joku Käpylä, jossa talot ovat vanhoja ja asunnot epäkäytännöllisiä, on paljon arvostetumpi paikka asua kuin Malmi? Tai Tapiola arvostetumpi kuin Leppävaara? Tai jokin metsälähiö Tuusulassa arvostetumpi kuin Korson keskusta? 

Mikko sivuutti jo tämän problematiikan: Sosiaalisia ongelmia siis löytyy samalla tavalla toteutetuista lähiöistä kuin sellaisista joissa niitä ei ole. Ne johtuvat siis siitä että sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa keskitetään tiettyihin alueisiin. Suomessa sosiaalisella asuntotuotannolla tarkoitetaan etupäässä kaupunkien vuokratalokiinteistöjä, joihin pääsee asumaan sosiaalisin perustein. Suomessa vuokralla-asuvia pidetään muutenkin vähän huonomaineisina, tai vähintään boheemeina.

Tavoiteltavana asumismuotona pidetään omistusasumista, koska toimivaa ja suosittua kohtuuhintaista välimuotoa kalliina pidetyn omistusaumisen ja halvan, sosiaalisesti tuetun vuokralla-asumisen välillä ei oikein ole. Vuokralla asumista yksityisellä on kallista, ja taas asumisoikeusjärjestelmästä, josta minulla on myös kokemusta, täytyy todeta että sekään ei ole mitään muuta kuin vuokralla-asumisen yksi muoto, jossa asukkailla ei ole mitään vaikutusvaltaa kiinteistöä omistavan yhtiön asioihin. Helsingin kaupungissa toimiva HITAS taas on huonosa maineessa, koska sekin on omistusasumista jossa kaikki kiinteistöön liittyvät riskit kantavat asukkaat itse, mutta kaupunki määrää millä hinnalla asuntoja saa myydä, jonka vuoksi HITAS-asuntoja ei tule myyntiin siinä määrin kuin olisi luonnollista, vaan niitä pidetään vuokralla pimeästi. 

Lisääksi kaikkia kaupunkiasumismuotojen yllä leijuu sellaisia tummia pilviä kuten mahdolliset tulevat remontit, varsinkin putkisellaiset, pula ammattityövoimasta ja pelko asuntojen hintojen kehityksestä. Jos hinnat nousevat, kärsivät asunnon ostoa havittelevat, jos ne laskevat, kärsivät ne jotka ovat ostaneet kalliimmalla ja joilla on isot lainat. 

"Nurmijärvi-ilmiö" on siis jonkinlainen protesti kaupunkiasumisen kaikkia mahdollisia epäkohtia vastaan, ja päätöksissä lähteä pois kaupungista painavat siis vaakakupissa aivan toisenlaiset asiat kuin ovatko päivittäiset työmatkat ja lasten harrastuksiin kuskaaminen ekologista. 

Suomessa koko ilmaston lämpenemisasiaan suhtaudutaan aika korkeallakin tasolla hyvin vähättelevästi, ja suorastaan pilkataan heitä jotka arvostelevat suomalaisten toiveita väljästä asumisesta ja autoilusta. Luitte varmaan hesarista sen yleisönosastokirjoituksen jossa vitsailtiin että "sittenkö vasta ollaan tyytyväisiä kun kaikki suomalaiset asuvat yhdessä ainoassa kaupungissa,  ja sanomalehtienkin painaminen on lopetettu ympäristösyistä". Ikäänkuin ei olisi kuin kaksi vaihtoehtoa: Slummiutunut kaupunki ja se ihana talo maalla.

Mielestäni kaupunkiasumisella on isot haasteet edessään, mutta tärkeintä olisi tehdä asumisesta tavalliselle perheelle edullisemmaksi tavalla tai toisella,lähinnä rakentamalla lisää uusia asuntoja. Jos kunnollisia asuntoja olisi riittävästi,ei kenenkään olisi pakko asua surkeissa asunnoissa. Ja toisalta, jos jokin asuinalue muuttuu huonomaineiseksi, ei se silti ole syy purkaa se kokonaan, vaan vanhoja rumia elementtitalojakin voidaan käyttää muihin tarkoituksiin, vaikkapa toimistoina tai hotelleina, tai keksiikö juku muu parempia ideoita?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mikko sivuutti jo tämän problematiikan: Sosiaalisia ongelmia siis löytyy samalla tavalla toteutetuista lähiöistä kuin sellaisista joissa niitä ei ole. Ne johtuvat siis siitä että sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa keskitetään tiettyihin alueisiin. Suomessa sosiaalisella asuntotuotannolla tarkoitetaan etupäässä kaupunkien vuokratalokiinteistöjä, joihin pääsee asumaan sosiaalisin perustein. Suomessa vuokralla-asuvia pidetään muutenkin vähän huonomaineisina, tai vähintään boheemeina.
> 
> Tavoiteltavana asumismuotona pidetään omistusasumista, koska toimivaa ja suosittua kohtuuhintaista välimuotoa kalliina pidetyn omistusaumisen ja halvan, sosiaalisesti tuetun vuokralla-asumisen välillä ei oikein ole. Vuokralla asumista yksityisellä on kallista, ja taas asumisoikeusjärjestelmästä, josta minulla on myös kokemusta, täytyy todeta että sekään ei ole mitään muuta kuin vuokralla-asumisen yksi muoto, jossa asukkailla ei ole mitään vaikutusvaltaa kiinteistöä omistavan yhtiön asioihin.



On vaikea nähdä tilannetta, jossa vuokra-asuminen elämänmittaisena valintana tuottaisi enemmän varallisuutta kuin omistusasuminen silloin kun ei muuta jatkuvasti. Tuo johtuu  siitä, että asunnon omistajalla on pienempi asunnon "tuottoriski" kuin vuokra-asunnon omistajalla, joka johtaa pienempään riskipreemiovaatimukseen. 

Niissä maissa joissa vuokra-asuminen suosittua, omistusasuminen on yleensä tehty verotuksella huonosti kannattavaksi. Usein käytössä on korkea varainsiirtovero ja vuokra-asuntosijoittajilla on merkittäviä veroetuja, kuten poisto-oikeuksia. Suomessahan asunto-osakkeisiin sijoittava ei voi tehdä poistoja hankintamenosta.

Toki nykyään Suomessa omistusasumista tuetaan asuntolainan korkojen verovähennysoikeudella ja ns. asuntotulon verottomuudella. Myös oman asunnon myyntivoiton verottomuus tukee omistusasujia. Toki varainsiirtoverolla verotetaan omistusasunnon vaihtoa.

Toisaalta sosiaalista vuokra-asumista tuetaan nykyään alihintaisilla tontinvuokrilla ja tontinhinnoilla sekä sillä, ettei sosiaalisessa asuntotuotannossa pyritä markkinahenkiseen tuottoon. Vuokra-asujalla ei myöskään ole varainsiirtoveron luonteista "muuttoveroa".




> Helsingin kaupungissa toimiva HITAS taas on huonosa maineessa, koska sekin on omistusasumista jossa kaikki kiinteistöön liittyvät riskit kantavat asukkaat itse, mutta kaupunki määrää millä hinnalla asuntoja saa myydä, jonka vuoksi HITAS-asuntoja ei tule myyntiin siinä määrin kuin olisi luonnollista, vaan niitä pidetään vuokralla pimeästi.



HITAS-asuntoja saa vuokrata vapaasti. Nykymuodossa pienistä HITAS-asunnoista on muodostumassa asuntosijoittajien varallisuutta, jota ei voi muuttaa markkinahintaan käteiseksi, vaan jotka on pakko pitää vuokra-asuntoina tai omassa käytössä. Kukaan bisneshenkinen ihminen ei myy HITAS-asuntoa, jos sellaisesta saa 7-10 % vuokratuoton.

Pienet HITAS-asunnot ovat harvinaisia omistusasumismarkkinoilla, mutta lisäävät vuokra-asuntotarjontaa. Kun HITAS-asunnoissa on alihintaiset tontinvuokrat kuten sosiaalisessa asuntotuotannossakin, tontinvuokrahyötyä menee sijoittajille. 

Sijoittaja maksaa tontinvuokrahyödystäkin veroa. Onko parempi, että onnekas HITAS-omistusasuja saa ilmaiseksi tontinvuokrahyötyä vai se, että sijoittaja maksaa siitä 28 % veroa ja pitää yllä vuokra-asuntokantaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niissä maissa joissa vuokra-asuminen suosittua, omistusasuminen on yleensä tehty verotuksella huonosti kannattavaksi. Usein käytössä on korkea varainsiirtovero ja vuokra-asuntosijoittajilla on merkittäviä veroetuja, kuten poisto-oikeuksia. Suomessahan asunto-osakkeisiin sijoittava ei voi tehdä poistoja hankintamenosta.


Ei voi, mutta verotuksessa voi vähentää remontti-/korjauskuluja ainakin joiltakin osin. Suomessa vuokralaisista pääsee nykyisin helposti eroon jos haluaa. 




> Toki nykyään Suomessa omistusasumista tuetaan asuntolainan korkojen verovähennysoikeudella ja ns. asuntotulon verottomuudella. Myös oman asunnon myyntivoiton verottomuus tukee omistusasujia. Toki varainsiirtoverolla verotetaan omistusasunnon vaihtoa.


Noista mielestäni se myyntivoiton verottomuus vääristää eniten. Kumma kun kaiken muun omaisuuden myynnistä menee voitosta veroa mutta omassa käytössä olleelta asunnolta ei. Varainsiirtoverohan on vain 1.6 % asunnon hinnasta. Vuokralla asuva joutuu maksamaan takuuvuokria ja välityspalkkioita jonka takaisinsaamisesta vuokrasuhteen päättyessä ei ole aina varmuutta.




> Toisaalta sosiaalista vuokra-asumista tuetaan nykyään alihintaisilla tontinvuokrilla ja tontinhinnoilla sekä sillä, ettei sosiaalisessa asuntotuotannossa pyritä markkinahenkiseen tuottoon. Vuokra-asujalla ei myöskään ole varainsiirtoveron luonteista "muuttoveroa".


Nykyisessä markkinatilanteessa jossa tonttien hinnat ovat pilvissä, vuokra-asuntoja nousee hyvin vähän, ja asumisoikeusasuntoja ei koko pk-seudulla ollenkaan. 1990-luvulla rakennetut asumisoikeustalot ovat lainakriisissä koska niille myönnettyjä Valtion Asuntorahaston myöntämiä rakennusaikaisia lainoja ei ole tiukkojen lainaehtojen vuoksi voitu lyhentää juuri lainkaan, ja talot alkavat olla sen ikäisiä että niitä alkaa rasittaa kalliit korjaukset, mikä tulee nostamaan niiden vastikkeita tuntuvasti. Koko asumisoikeusbisnes on keskittynyt muutamaan suureen yhtiöön (joilla on samanaikaiesti myös sosiaalisesti tuotettuja vuokra-asuntoja) ja vaikka eivät nimellisesti tuota voittoa, niin ne ylläpitävät kallista ja tehotonta byrkokratiaa. 




> HITAS-asuntoja saa vuokrata vapaasti. Nykymuodossa pienistä HITAS-asunnoista on muodostumassa asuntosijoittajien varallisuutta, jota ei voi muuttaa markkinahintaan käteiseksi, vaan jotka on pakko pitää vuokra-asuntoina tai omassa käytössä. Kukaan bisneshenkinen ihminen ei myy HITAS-asuntoa, jos sellaisesta saa 7-10 % vuokratuoton.


Vapaasti ja vapaasti, se on ainakin alkuperäisen idean vastaista.




> Sijoittaja maksaa tontinvuokrahyödystäkin veroa. Onko parempi, että onnekas HITAS-omistusasuja saa ilmaiseksi tontinvuokrahyötyä vai se, että sijoittaja maksaa siitä 28 % veroa ja pitää yllä vuokra-asuntokantaa?


Parempi että omistusasuja saa edun. HITASI:n sääntöjä olisi pitänyt aikoinaan selkeyttää, niin että ne toimisivat oikeudenmukisesti. Lisäksi HITAS-järjestelmä olisi aikoinaan pitänyt ulottaa koko pk-seudulle, ei pelkästään Helsinkiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Parempi että omistusasuja saa edun. HITASI:n sääntöjä olisi pitänyt aikoinaan selkeyttää, niin että ne toimisivat oikeudenmukisesti. Lisäksi HITAS-järjestelmä olisi aikoinaan pitänyt ulottaa koko pk-seudulle, ei pelkästään Helsinkiin.



Minusta asuntojen myyntihintojen säätely on huono ajatus. Se jakaa kaupungin omistaman maan arvoa vastikkeetta käyttöön sattumanvaraisesti valikoituneelle joukolle asukkaita. Uusien HITAS-asuntojen rakentaminen on syytä lopettaa ja HITAS-järjestelmä purkaa asteittain.

Kun kaupunki vuokraa tontteja, ne on syytä vuokrata markkinahintaisesti. Ja maanvuokra pitää sitoa asuntojen hintaindeksiin, ei elinkustannusindeksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi että kysyn tyhmiä: Mitä taloja on Eiranrannasta jouduttu purkamaan? Jotain varastokoppeja?


Tarkoitan sitä, että asemakaava on minusta osa elementtilähiön asemakaavaa mutta sijoitettuna umpikorttelikaupungin reunalle. Niin kalliille tontille olisin odottanut jotain luovempaa, kun myyntihinnan perusteella on varaa rakentaa vähän kalliimmallakin kuin metsälähiörakentaminen. Mutta ehkä tässä vain ahneus korostuu: Maksimoidaan voittoa, ei kaupunkikuvaa tai asumisen laatua.




> Uusi asuinalue vaikuttaa aluksi aina steriililtä ja luotaantyöntävältä, koska siinä ei ole kunnolla mitään istutuksia ja puut ovat vasta istutettuja parimetrisiä taimia.


En ajattele lähiöitä näin suppealta pohjalta vaan siitä lähtökohdasta, mitä ne ovat nykyään. Monet viime vuosien alueet ovat nuoresta iästään ja vielä kasvusssa olevista istutuksista huolimatta paljon parempia. Eli niiden kanssa ei tarvitse odottaa, että luonto hoitaa piiloon sen, minkä ihminen raiskasi.

Olemme juuri siunanneet lautakunnassa Herttoniemen metroaseman vierestä pienen kaupunkisaneerauksen. Rappiolle päätynyt vanha ostari puretaan, samoin sen takana oleva 1970-luvun vuokratalo. Tilalle tulee ympäristöä mukailevaa asuinrakentamista. Kaavamuutosta hakivat kiinteistöjen - siis myös vuokratalon - omistajat.

Tiedot kohteesta löytyvät KSV:n hankesivujen kautta. Valitan, etten ainakaan minä osaa laittaa sinne suroaa linkkiä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Voi kyllä olla, että olen saanut väärän käsityksen kaavoituksesta koko Suomea ajatellen.


Taitaa olla näin. Turussa ainakin keskustan ulkopuolelle ja jopa keskustan viereen toteutettavat kaupunginosat tehdään usein samoin periaattein kuin lähiörakentaminen. Parhaillaan Iso-Heikkilän puhdistamon alueelle yritetään kyseenalaisen "suunnitteluvaraus" - menettelyn kautta kaavoittaa "keskinkertaista 1970-luvun kerrostalolähiötä". 

Helsingissä monet alueet ovat toki laadukkaita. En kuitenkaan allekirjoita sitä, että kaikki uudet alueet Helsingissäkään olisivat lähtökohtaisesti parempia kuin 1960-70-luvun kerrostalolähiöiden keskitaso.




> Rakennetussa ympäristössä on paljon elementtejä, jotka lukkiutuvat rakennusten kokojen ja sijainnin myötä. Kun on synnytetty tiloja, joiden tunnelma on epämiellyttävä tai peräti pelottava, ne eivät maalilla, laatoilla tai valaistuksella parane.


Tästä olisi hyvä puhua konkreettisten esimerkkien kautta ja myös pohtien, voidaanko kohteisiin vaikuttaa muun kuin purun kautta. En itse ainakaan pysty esittämään Turun 1960-80-luvun lähiöistä kohteita, joissa massoittelu olisi niin pielessä, että vain purku auttaisi. Ikäviä kohteita toki, mutta ei niin pahoja kuin ajat takaa.

Sen sijaan pidän perusteltuna Raision keskustan kansitasoratkaisun purkamista sekä Tampereen Hervannan keskustan moottoritien purkamista. Ne ovat sellaisia kaupunkisaneerauksia, joita pidän perusteltuna. Turun Länsikeskuksen liikekeskus voitaisiin myös saneerata poistavasti - siellä voitaisiin ongelmitta saavuttaa 2-3 kertaa korkeampi tonttitehokkuus.

Pääkaupunkiseudun osalta en tietenkään tunne paikkoja yhtä tarkoin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä olisi hyvä puhua konkreettisten esimerkkien kautta ja myös pohtien, voidaanko kohteisiin vaikuttaa muun kuin purun kautta.


Oikeastaan en viitsi alueita ryhtyä luettelemaan, koska alueiden asukkaat suhtautuvat sellaiseen puheeseen kovin herkästi.

Ongelmallisia ratkaisuja ovat esimerkiksi erikorkusten talojen sijoittaminen sekaisin niin, että matalammat jäävät kuin pimeisiin monttuihin. Joissain paikoin on yritetty tehdä aukioita, jotka ovat kuitenkin liian suuria eivätkä kelpaa kenellekään. Monin paikoin pysäköintikentät hallitsevat talojen välistä maisemaa. Kaupunkiluontoa on jätetty liian vähän, eikä se kestä väestön kuormitusta. Palvelut on saneerattu pois pysyvästi purkamalla liikehuoneistot ja rakentamalla tilalle pari kerrostalonoppaa.

Katuverkon liian pitkälle ulottuva viuhkamaisuus ja rakennusten sijainti niin, ettei rakennusten keskeltä löydy uraa raitiotielle tai bussikadulle on myös ongelma. Joukkoliikenneuran vetäminen valmiiseen kaavaan ylipäätään johtaa käytännössä lähivirkistysalueiden leikkaamiseen ja pilkkomiseen, joka rikkoo vakiintuneet ja luonnolliset kulkureitit. Palvelut - jos niitä vielä on - ja pysäkit eivät myöskään tulisi yhteen. Maastonmuotojen hyödyntämistä ei voi tehdä, kun ei enää voi suunnitella maastonmuotoja mukaillen.

Helsingin seudulla saattaa olla muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin verrattuna se ongelma, että lähiöt ovat niin laajoja yhtenäisiä alueita, ja niissä syntyy käveltäväksi liian pitkiä matkoja. Jos tila uudelle joukkoliikenteelle löytyy vain alueiden reunoilta virkistysalueilta, kävelymatkan ongelma ei poistu ja pysäkit ovat väärässä paikassa reunalla, ei keskellä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Sen sijaan pidän perusteltuna Raision keskustan kansitasoratkaisun purkamista .


Miksi pidät tätä hyvänä asiana? Nykyäänhän, kun autoliikenne on lisääntynyt valtavasti, olisi juuri tarvetta erotella autot ja kävelijät toisistaan. Helsingissä on suuri ongelma autoiljoiden holtiton käytös, parkkeerataan jalkakäytäville niin, että pitää kiertää autotien kautta auton ohi. Lisäksi jalankulkijoita ei väistetä aina suojatiellä ja punaisiakin päin ajetaan. Autoilijat saisivat ajaa rauhassa pelkäämättä alle juoksevia jalankulkijoita. Jalankulkijat voisivat nauttia miellyttävästä kävely-ympäristöstä ilman autojen mekkalaa ja muita häiriötekijöitä. Nykyään voisi olla jopa suuremmat perusteet eristää autoilu ja jalankulku toisistaan kuin 1970-luvulla, jolloin autoja ei lopultakaan ollut niin paljon.




> Helsingin seudulla saattaa olla muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin verrattuna se ongelma, että lähiöt ovat niin laajoja yhtenäisiä alueita, ja niissä syntyy käveltäväksi liian pitkiä matkoja. Jos tila uudelle joukkoliikenteelle löytyy vain alueiden reunoilta virkistysalueilta, kävelymatkan ongelma ei poistu ja pysäkit ovat väärässä paikassa reunalla, ei keskellä.


Tämä on totta. Myllypuron kohdalla se on erityisen selkeätä, asutus on alueen keskellä, mutta pysäkit alueen reunalla kulkevan tien varressa. Ostari on samoin alueen reunalla, kuten metroasemakin. Se uusi alue siinä Myllypuron luoteisreunassa taitaa kärsiä pahasti näiden kauppapalvelujen sijainnista yli 1 km päässä, vai onko siellä oma kauppa?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Joukkoliikenneuran vetäminen valmiiseen kaavaan ylipäätään johtaa käytännössä lähivirkistysalueiden leikkaamiseen ja pilkkomiseen, joka rikkoo vakiintuneet ja luonnolliset kulkureitit. Palvelut - jos niitä vielä on - ja pysäkit eivät myöskään tulisi yhteen.


Miksi joukkoliikenneuran vetäminen nyt tässä johtaa virkistysalueiden pilkkoutumiseen kun toisaalla olet pitänyt joukkoliikenneuria luontevana vetää puistomaiseenkin ympäristöön?

En pysty ymmärtämään väitteitäsi verrattuna niihin tapauksiin, joissa on selvitetty raitiotietä nykyiseen lähiörakenteeseen. Kun raitiotien sovittamista olevaan lähiörakenteeseen on esim. TramWestissa tai Pikaraitiotie Turun kaupunkiseudulla - selvityksessä tutkittu, ei ole ollut mitään tällaisia ongelmia.

Mielestäni raitiotien tai bussikatujen sovittaminen nykyisiin lähiöihin on vain mielenkiintoinen suunnitteluongelma, joka yleensä on täysin ratkaistavissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miksi pidät tätä hyvänä asiana?


Kun tätä asiaa ei tietääkseni ole esitelty millään nettisivulla, suosittelen tutustumisretkeä Raisioon ja Hervantaan. Molemmissa tapauksissa on saatu toteutettua oleellisesti jalankulkijan ja pyöräilijän kannalta miellyttävämpää ympäristöä kuin entinen. Vilkkaimmat tiet/kadut ylitetään/alitetaan edelleen eritasossa, vaikka kansiratkaisu ja moottoritie onkin poistettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun tätä asiaa ei tietääkseni ole esitelty millään nettisivulla, suosittelen tutustumisretkeä Raisioon ja Hervantaan. Molemmissa tapauksissa on saatu toteutettua oleellisesti jalankulkijan ja pyöräilijän kannalta miellyttävämpää ympäristöä kuin entinen. Vilkkaimmat tiet/kadut ylitetään/alitetaan edelleen eritasossa, vaikka kansiratkaisu ja moottoritie onkin poistettu.


Raisiota muistuttava kansirakennelma on Espoon keskuksessa, ja se on kiivaan keskustelun aihe täälläpäin. Monet tahtoisivat purkaa koko kaupungintalon ja virastokeskuksen, ja samalla kansirakennelman.

Minun mielestäni kansirakennelma on toimiva, vaikka ruma, koska ylemmästä kerroksesta kautta pääsee jalankulkija suoraan joukkoliikennepalvelujen sydämeen, Espoon rautatieasemalle, ja radan yli kaupakeskukseen. Niistä jotka vaativat kaupungintalon purkamista ovat vähemmistössä Espoon keskuksessa itse asuvat. Taitaa olla asialla Tapiolan-Westendin lobby, joita risoo että heillä ei ole kaupungintaloa itsellään. En ole minäkään vaatimassa että Tapiolan keskustan kansirakennelmaa ja rumia 70-luvun konttoreita pitäisi purkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni raitiotien tai bussikatujen sovittaminen nykyisiin lähiöihin on vain mielenkiintoinen suunnitteluongelma, joka yleensä on täysin ratkaistavissa.


Antero varmaan tarkoitti sitä, että jos (raide-)joukkoliikenne halutaan pitää mahdollisimman erillään katuliikenteestä, niin törmätään ongelmiin, jos rakennusten välillä ei ole luontevia uria tai "varauksia"  sitä varten. Ainahan joku tekninen ratkaisu on olemassa, mutta pitävätkö alueen asukkat siitä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi joukkoliikenneuran vetäminen nyt tässä johtaa virkistysalueiden pilkkoutumiseen kun toisaalla olet pitänyt joukkoliikenneuria luontevana vetää puistomaiseenkin ympäristöön?


Minulla on mielessä useakin alue Helsingissä, jossa ei onnistu viemään ratikkaa asuinalueen keskeltä vaan pitää mennä reunalle. Se on eri asia kuin muuttaa katu puistoksi, jossa on nurmetettu raitiotie, kuten esim. Karlsruhen Auessa tai Freiburgissa on tehty. Sen entisen kadun vuoksi rakennusten sijoittelu, pihojen sijainti, kulkuväylät jne. istuvat tällaiseen ratkaisuun. Hierarkisessa liikenneverkossa ei ole tällaista tilannetta.




> En pysty ymmärtämään väitteitäsi verrattuna niihin tapauksiin, joissa on selvitetty raitiotietä nykyiseen lähiörakenteeseen. Kun raitiotien sovittamista olevaan lähiörakenteeseen on esim. TramWestissa tai Pikaraitiotie Turun kaupunkiseudulla - selvityksessä tutkittu, ei ole ollut mitään tällaisia ongelmia.


TramWestissä oli käytettävissä yleiskaavan raidevarauksia. Rakennusten sijoittelu on silloin valmiiksi sopiva. Monin paikoin muualla noudatettiin katulinjauksia tai mentiin kadulla.




> Mielestäni raitiotien tai bussikatujen sovittaminen nykyisiin lähiöihin on vain mielenkiintoinen suunnitteluongelma, joka yleensä on täysin ratkaistavissa.


On se sitäkin, mutta puhtaalta pöydältä saa kyllä paremman tuloksen. Itse asiassa vanhan kaavan kanssa pitäisikin ehkä tehdä niin, että otetaan se pääkatu pois tekemällä siitä raitiotiepuisto (Kuten Aue tai Freiburgin keskustassa) ja muutetaan autoliikenne ulkosyöttöiseksi. Mutta auta armias ehdottaa olemassa oleville asukkaille, että heidän puistoonsa tehdään katu ja kadusta tehdään puisto. Siellä nykyisen puiston reunallahan on maksettu siitä, että siellä on puisto ja siksi vähemmän liikennettä.




> Antero varmaan tarkoitti sitä, että jos (raide-)joukkoliikenne halutaan pitää mahdollisimman erillään katuliikenteestä, niin törmätään ongelmiin, jos rakennusten välillä ei ole luontevia uria tai "varauksia"  sitä varten. Ainahan joku tekninen ratkaisu on olemassa, mutta pitävätkö alueen asukkat siitä?


Juuri näin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minulla on mielessä useakin alue Helsingissä, jossa ei onnistu viemään ratikkaa asuinalueen keskeltä vaan pitää mennä reunalle.


Kerro vain vapaasti mitkä, ja myös, kuinka pitkiksi kävelymatkat tulevat.
Muuten koko keskustelu heiluu täysin ilmassa. 




> Se on eri asia kuin muuttaa katu puistoksi, jossa on nurmetettu raitiotie, kuten esim. Karlsruhen Auessa tai Freiburgissa on tehty.


Karlsruhessa oli kyllä käytetty myös puistoa siitä lähikaupasta eteenpäin, sillä osuudella ei ollut ollut katua. 

Freiburgissa ne keskustan ja Techniches Rathaus - pysäkin länsipuolella olevat urat ovat joko alunperin kaavoituksessa huomioituja tai sitten ne on tehty puistoon.




> (...) otetaan se pääkatu pois tekemällä siitä raitiotiepuisto ja muutetaan autoliikenne ulkosyöttöiseksi.


Jos se pääkatu on oikeassa paikassa, laitetaan raitiotie kulkemaan sitä pitkin. Näinhän ongelma on yleensä todella helppo ratkaista. Ei katua ole pakko poistaa, miksi olisi? Tärkeintähän on vain se, että kadun liikenne ei estä raitiovaunun kulkua. Asuntoalueen sisäisellä kokoojalla liikenne on harvoin niin suurta, että edes joukkoliikennekaista olisi välttämätön.




> (...) puhtaalta pöydältä saa kyllä paremman tuloksen.


Mielestäni on varsin moraalitonta vaatia, että hieman paremman tuloksen aikaansaamiseksi pitäisi purkaa kokonaisia kaupunginosia. 

Huomaatko ajattelevasi ihan samaan tapaan kuin ne funktionalistit, jotka olivat valmiita purkamaan historiallisen korttelikaupungin kokonaan autokaupungin toteuttamiseksi.

Ongelma ei ole ainoastaan arkkitehtoninen vaan taloudellinen: mistä rahat massiivisiin lunastuksiin ?!?






> Mutta auta armias ehdottaa olemassa oleville asukkaille, että heidän puistoonsa tehdään katu ja kadusta tehdään puisto.


Sinähän ehdotat, että asia ratkaistaan purkamalla talot kokonaan. Eiköhän se liene vielä paljon suurempi trauma.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kerro vain vapaasti mitkä, ja myös, kuinka pitkiksi kävelymatkat tulevat.


Tämä nyt etääntyy alkuperäisestä periaatteellisesta kysymyksestä siitä, onko asemakaavojen muuttaminen mahdollista, kun se edellyttää asuinrakennusten purkamista.

Jokainen autoliikenteellä sisäsyöttöiseksi rakennettu alue on joukkoliikenteelle hankala. Koko Etelä-Espoo joka rakentuu Länsiväylän molemmin puolin, on joukkoliikenteen kannalta ongelma, minkä vuoksi TramWestissäkin on osin rinnakkaisuutta tai turhaa kiertämistä, jotta palvelu saataisiin laajaksi. Vastaava ongelma on Itä-Helsingissä kokonaisuutena. Idässä vaan nähdään, ettei metrosta ole mitään hyötyä asuinympäristöjen parantamiseksi liikenteen haitoilta, koska ensisijaisena liikennemuotona on autoilu jonka lomassa saavat kulkea liityntäbussit.

Itä-Helsingissä Puotinharju ja Kontula ovat esimerkkejä alueista, joissa asuinrakennusten keskelle ei voi sijoittaa rataa. Puotinharju on pieni eikä kävelyetäisyys ole siellä ongelma, mutta asuntokatujen "haravarakenne" vaan osoittaa vaikeuden. Myllypuro on päinvastainen esimerkki - koska se alunperin suunniteltiinkin sisäsyöttöistä joukkoliikennettä ajatellen.

Itä-Helsingissähän on jo metro, joten alueen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle ei tietenkään enää ole edellytyksiä. Siksi nämä esimerkit ovat poliittisesti korrekteja eivätkä loukkaa kenenkään kotiseuturakkautta - ei edes omaani, itähelsinkiläinen kun olen.  :Smile: 




> Jos se pääkatu on oikeassa paikassa, laitetaan raitiotie kulkemaan sitä pitkin. Näinhän ongelma on yleensä todella helppo ratkaista. Ei katua ole pakko poistaa, miksi olisi?


Totta kai se toimii näinkin. Mutta tulos ei ole sama kuin autoliikenteellä ulkosyöttöinen ja joukkoliikenteellä sisäsyöttöinen rakenne. Alueelle ei muodostu rauhallista autotonta sisustaa, kun kerran autot kulkevat keskellä edelleen, vaikka siihen tuleekin ratikka. Raitiovaunu ei poista autoilun haittoja, jos se ei poista autoilua.

Sama virhe on tehty Jätkäsaaressa. Siellä on lähdetty puhtaalta pöydältä, mutta autottomuutta ei hyväksytty asemakaavan periaatteissa. Jätkäsaaren aloituksesta on toki aikaa ja minun nykyajatuksiini nähden autottomuuden vaatimus olikin ymmärretty silloin väärin.

Jos autottomuus olisi esitetty niin, että kaavoitetaan Jätkäsaari, jossa itse saarella ei ole tarpeen liikkua autolla mutta auton saa omistaa ja ajaa sillä mökille, idea olisi voinut hyvinkin mennä autopuolueelle läpi.




> Huomaatko ajattelevasi ihan samaan tapaan kuin ne funktionalistit, jotka olivat valmiita purkamaan historiallisen korttelikaupungin kokonaan autokaupungin toteuttamiseksi.


No, huomaatko itse ajattelevasi niiden funktionalistien tapaan, että heidän luomaansa autokaupunkia ei saa hävittää, koska hävittäminen on pahasta ja on sopivaa, että se loppuu nyt kun heidän luomuksensa jää.

En ajattele kuten funktionalistit ja autokaupungin rakentajat, jotka haluavat nyt suojella omat luomuksensa. En tuomitse funktionalisteja purkamisesta, vaan autokaupungin tekemisestä. Ja vieläpä viihtyisän kävely- ja joukkoliikennekaupungin päälle. Autokaupungin saa muuttaa viihtyisäksi kaupungiksi. Jos se edellyttää purkamista, sitten on purettava.




> Ongelma ei ole ainoastaan arkkitehtoninen vaan taloudellinen: mistä rahat massiivisiin lunastuksiin ?!?


Tämä on eri kysymys kuin kysymys periaatteesta. Olen tainnut joskus aiemminkin täällä foorumilla ennustaa, että purkaminen ei ehkä tulekaan vastaan siksi, että se olisi halvempaa kuin korjaaminen vaan siksi, että ei mene kaupaksi. Mainitsemani pienimuotoinen kaupunkisaneeraus Herttoniemessä on osoitus tästä ilmiöstä.

Huonolaatuinen ympäristö ja heikot liikenneolot menevät kaupaksi tarjonnan puutteessa. Minä ainakin toivon, että tilanne muuttuu ja tarjonta paranee, vaikka vahvat voimat pyrkivätkin säilyttämään nykykilan omien etujensa suojelemiseksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Myllypuro on päinvastainen esimerkki - koska se alunperin suunniteltiinkin sisäsyöttöistä joukkoliikennettä ajatellen.
> .........
> Totta kai se toimii näinkin. Mutta tulos ei ole sama kuin autoliikenteellä ulkosyöttöinen ja joukkoliikenteellä sisäsyöttöinen rakenne.


Mitä tarkoitaa ulkosyöttöinen ja sisäsyöttöinen tässä yhteydessä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Koko Etelä-Espoo joka rakentuu Länsiväylän molemmin puolin, on joukkoliikenteen kannalta ongelma, minkä vuoksi TramWestissäkin on osin rinnakkaisuutta tai turhaa kiertämistä, jotta palvelu saataisiin laajaksi.


Tietysti esimerkiksi TramWestissä tai Pikaraitiotie Turun kaupunkiseudulla - selvityksessä on jouduttu tekemään linjauksessa kompromisseja. Mutta silti saavutettiin toimiva ja taloudellinen ratkaisu.

Voisin nyt muotoilla mielipiteeni ytimen:

Jos halutaan kehittää kestävää kaupunkiliikennettä, on realistista ja edullista tehdä nykyisen maankäytön mahdollistamat kestävät liikenneratkaisut ja tiivistää maankäyttöä vajaakäyttöisillä teollisuus- kauppa- ja liikennealueilla. 
Tällaisilla ratkaisuilla voidaan varmasti lisätä erittäin paljon joukkoliikenteen ja pyöräilyn osuutta liikenteestä.

On harhaista ajatella, joukkoliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn lisäämiseksi pitäisi ensisijaisesti purkaa nykyiset kerrostalolähiöt.




> Itä-Helsingissä Puotinharju ja Kontula ovat esimerkkejä alueista, joissa asuinrakennusten keskelle ei voi sijoittaa rataa. Puotinharju on pieni eikä kävelyetäisyys ole siellä ongelma, mutta asuntokatujen "haravarakenne" vaan osoittaa vaikeuden.


Jos kävelyetäisyys ei ole ongelma, mikä on? Oikeaoppisuuden puute?

Kontulassa taloilla on pitkät etäisyydet. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että sieltä ei löydy myös tontti- raitti- ja puistomaalta tilaa joukkoliikennereiteille jos nykyiset kadut eivät riitä.




> Mutta tulos ei ole sama kuin autoliikenteellä ulkosyöttöinen ja joukkoliikenteellä sisäsyöttöinen rakenne. Alueelle ei muodostu rauhallista autotonta sisustaa, kun kerran autot kulkevat keskellä edelleen, vaikka siihen tuleekin ratikka. Raitiovaunu ei poista autoilun haittoja, jos se ei poista autoilua.


No voi nyyh sentään, että asuntoalueelle jää sen itsensä aiheuttama autoliikenne. Tietysti asuntoalueen kokoojakadustakin on melu- ja muuta haittaa. Haitta on kuitenkin oleellisesti pienempi kuin pääkadun aiheuttama. 

Mielestäni ajatuksesi siitä, että kaikki asuntoalueet tulisi muuttaa kaavaltaan sinun mielestäsi "oikeaoppisiksi" purkamalla talot ei ole realistinen. Todellisessa maailmassa joudutaan tekemään kompromisseja.

Mielestäni se kompromissi, että raitiovaunu tai runkobussi kulkee asuntoalueen kokoojakadulla, jolla on myös asuntoalueen autoliikenne, on täysin hyväksyttävä kompromissi ja hyvin yleinen ratkaisu myös raideliikenteen mallikaupungeissa.




> No, huomaatko itse ajattelevasi niiden funktionalistien tapaan, että heidän luomaansa autokaupunkia ei saa hävittää, koska hävittäminen on pahasta ja on sopivaa, että se loppuu nyt kun heidän luomuksensa jää.


En todellakaan tässä ajattele tarkoittamallasi tavalla funktionalistien tavoin.
Olen toki perehtynyt funktionalistien ajatteluun varsin tarkoin ja tunnen sieltä myös paljon hyvää jota ei tule sivuuttaa sinun tapaasi. Funktionalismi ei tarkoita vain autokaupunkikaavoitusta vaan myös montaa muuta asiaa.

Ajattelen yksinkertaisesti siten, että on edullisempaa korjata korjauskelpoiset asuntoalueet, joissa asukkaat viihtyvät ja joissa on riittävä asukastiheys vetovoimaiselle joukkoliikenteelle ja lähipalveluille. Alueille on täysin mahdollista toteuttaa vetovoimainen joukkoliikenne, kävely ja pyöräily. 
Täydennysrakentaminen voidaan ohjata vajaakäyttöisille liikenne- teollisuus- ja kauppa-alueille tai esimerkiksi asuintalojen pysäköintialueille.

----------


## teme

> Lähiöiden poistava saneeraus olisi taloudellisesti järkevää ainoastaan, jos niiden tilalle saataisiin niin paljon tehokkaampaa rakentamista, että sillä katetaan purkamisen kulut eli kokonaisten asuntoyhtiöiden lunastaminen. Oma peukalosääntöni on se, että jotta purkava saneeraus on kannattavaa, pitää tilalle voida rakentaa 2-4 kertaa niin suuri rakennusoikeus. Lisärakentamiseen on kyllä Helsingin seudullakin paljon täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksia.


Voisikohan tuota peukalosääntöä avata? En jaksa pohtia vanhan korjauskustannuksia, purkukustannuksia enkä uuden riskit kattavaa katetta, oletan että ne on laskettu uuden ja vanhan myyntihintaan, ja saan seuraavaan yksinkertaisen kaavan:

Tehokkuuden kasvu (t) x uuden kerrosneliön hinta (u) - vanhan kerrosneliön (lunastus)hinta (v) = vanhan kerrosneliön hinta (v), eli
tu = 2v, joten
t =2v/u

Helsingin hinnat (Laajasaloa ajattelen):
u = 3500e
v = 2000e
t= 2v/u = 2* 2000e / 3500e ~= 1,14

Tietenkin uuden ja vanhan hinnan suhde vaikuttaa mutta vaikka uusi vain 50% kalliimpaa (esim. 2000e/m2 ja 3000e/m2) niin jo 33% rakennustehokkuuden kasvu olisi riittävä tekemään projektista kannattavan. En ymmärrä miten päädyt kertaluokkaa oleviin kertoimiin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Temen viestiin kommenttina:

Asia on laskettavissa paljon yksinkertaisemmin. 
Yksinkertaisesti uudisrakentamisen rakennusoikeuden (= tontin arvon) on oltava arvokkaampaa kuin vanhan rakennuskannan lunastamisen ja purkamisen hinta.

Helsingissä nykykysynnällä tilanne on toki toinen kuin Turussa ja Tampereella ja muissa keskisuurissa. Periaate on kuitenkin sama. 

Yksi laskusesimerkki Turun, Tampereen tai muiden keskisuurten tilannetta vastaavalla hinnalla oletuksella, että vanhan talon arvo = talon arvo - remonttikustannus. Samalla olettaen, että purkamisesta ei ole olennaisia kustannuksia. 

Hinnat vain esimerkkejä, en halua tässä väitellä, mikä on oikea arvo.

Rakennusoikeuden hinta lähiössä: 200  / k-m2
Täyskuntoisen vanhan talon arvo (esim.) 1600  / k-m2

Täyskuntoinen vanha talo = 8 x rakennusoikeus
Talo, johon tarvitaan 400  / k-m2 remontti = 6 x rakennusoikeus
Talo, johon tarvitaan 800  / k-m2 remontti = 4 x rakennusoikeus
Talo, johon tarvitaan 1200  / k-m2 remontti = 2 x rakennusoikeus

Hyvin nopeasti havaitsee, että purkaa kannattaa vain sellainen talo, joka oikeasti on aivan lopussa ja jonka kaltaisille asunnoille ei ole kysyntää tai jos tontille voidaan toteuttaa moninkertainen rakennusoikeus. Kun korjauskustannukset ovat todella korkeat, toki alkaa lähestyä myös tilanne, jossa voi purkaa sillä perusteella, jos uudesta saa korkeamman hinnan.

Tässä on se syy, miksi en kannata lähiökerrostalojen purkamista Anteron esittämin perustein ja mittakaavassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Eikö lähiöiden kortteleita voi suunnitella uusiksi ja rakentaa niihin täydennystä? Eli niin, että vaikka kahden talon välein vetää kadun ja rakentaa korttelin umpeen. Tällöin ei tarvitsisi massivista purkua, ja olemassa olevien talojen arvo luultavasti nousisi, mikäli alueen suunnittelu onnistuisi. Taloja ja tilaa riittää puistoille, raiteille (raide) ja raiteille (raitti).

Itse uskoisin, että monesta lähiöstä saisi viihtyisän ja tehokkaan suhteellisen pienelläkin panostuksella.

----------


## teme

> Temen viestiin kommenttina:
> 
> Asia on laskettavissa paljon yksinkertaisemmin. 
> Yksinkertaisesti uudisrakentamisen rakennusoikeuden (= tontin arvon) on oltava arvokkaampaa kuin vanhan rakennuskannan lunastamisen ja purkamisen hinta.


Kiitos, tämä selkeytti paljon. Hyödyllistä tuo numeroiden kanssa näprääminen. 

Tästä harjoituksesta opin, että Mikko Laaksonen olettaa implisiittisesti peruskorjatun vanhan talon olevan yhtä arvokas kuin uusi talo. Mielestäni oletus on empiirisesti virheellinen, koska niistä ei markkinoille makseta yhtä paljon. Eli vastaava uusi maksaa enemmän. Tämän näkee esimerkiksi siinä, että uuden ja vanhan hintaero voi hyvinkin olla kaksi kertaa rakennusoikeuden arvo.

Miksi näin on hyvä kysymys, Anteron mainitsema sopivampi tilankäyttö voi olla yksi syy (tämä näkyy Helsingin markkinoilla semmoisena omituisuutena että kolmioksi yhdistetty kaksio ja yksiö maksaa enemmän kuin vastaava kaksio ja yksiö erikseen) ja ylipäänsä on lukuisia syitä olettaa ettei vanhasta saa uuden veroista. En puhu nyt vanhoista kivikortteleista, ne ovat käsityötä ja sinänsä soveltumattomia vertailuun kahden teollisen tuotteen välillä.

Toisaalta, minun laskelmani sisältää implisiittisen oletuksen, että vastaavaa tonttimaata ei ole tarjolla. Tottakai jos vieressä on tyhjä tontti halvempaan hintaan kuin vanhan talon saa, niin kannattaa ennemmin rakentaa se.

Sanoisin yhteenvetona että riippuu paikasta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toisaalta, minun laskelmani sisältää implisiittisen oletuksen, että vastaavaa tonttimaata ei ole tarjolla. Tottakai jos vieressä on tyhjä tontti halvempaan hintaan kuin vanhan talon saa, niin kannattaa ennemmin rakentaa se.


Tämä on ylipäätään tässä ketjussa yksi keskeinen taustaoletus. 

Laajamittainen käyttökelpoisen ja suhteellisen tehokkaan rakennuskannan purkaminen on kannattavaa vain jos aluetta samoilla laatutekijöillä ja sijainnilla ei ole saatavilla muualta. Tämä on aidosti yksi keskeinen taustaoletus mm. useiden sellaisten kaavoituskiistojen taustalla, joissa poikkeuksellisen hyvällä sijainnilla (esim. kaupunkikeskustassa) olevia taloja halutaan purkaa vaikka voitto rakennusvolyymissä on pieni. Taustalla on usein tilanne, että kaupungissa vain yksi alue on saavutettavuudeltaan oleellisesti muita parempi.
Esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla vain keskusta on saavutettavuudeltaan niin hyvä, että laajamittainen purkaminen on kannattavaa, jos purettavalla kohteella on käyttöarvoa.

Laajamittainen lähiöiden purkaminen on joka tapauksessa kannattavaa vain jos ei ole osoittaa edullisempaa - esimerkiksi tyhjää tai muusta käytöstä poistunutta - tonttimaata vastaavalla sijainnilla.

Tässä kysymyksenasettelu pääkaupunkiseudun ja muun Suomen välillä on väistämättä oleellisesti erilainen. Muissa kaupungeissa kuin Helsingissä on olemassa laajemmat täydennysrakentamismahdollisuudet. Kuitenkin myös Helsingin seudulla on paljon käyttämättömiä täydennysmahdollisuuksia.  

Yksi tälle foorumille kuuluva pohdinta on se, voidaanko liikennejärjestelmää parantamalla lisätä "hyvän sijainnin" alueita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tästä harjoituksesta opin, että Mikko Laaksonen olettaa implisiittisesti peruskorjatun vanhan talon olevan yhtä arvokas kuin uusi talo. Mielestäni oletus on empiirisesti virheellinen, koska niistä ei markkinoille makseta yhtä paljon. Eli vastaava uusi maksaa enemmän. Tämän näkee esimerkiksi siinä, että uuden ja vanhan hintaero voi hyvinkin olla kaksi kertaa rakennusoikeuden arvo.


Suomen kasvukeskuksissa vanhojen asuntojen markkinat ovat viimeiset 10 vuotta toimineet kuin vanhojen autojen markkinat Kuubassa. 

Jos markkinat saavuttaisivat jonkinlaisen kyllästymisasteen, niin asunnon ikä näkyisi hinnassa paremmin, mutta nyt ei näy.




> Sanoisin yhteenvetona että riippuu paikasta.


niin, Venäjästä, Venäjästä ja Venäjästä  :Very Happy: 




> Yksi tälle foorumille kuuluva pohdinta on se, voidaanko liikennejärjestelmää parantamalla lisätä "hyvän sijainnin" alueita.


Ehdottomasti voi. Mutta liikennejärjestelmät eivät yksin riitä. Pitää olla myös työpaikkoja, palveluja, harrastusmahdollisuuksia jne, mutta myös rauhallisuutta. Kaikkea ei toisaalta voi saada yhtaikaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tarkoitaa ulkosyöttöinen ja sisäsyöttöinen tässä yhteydessä?


Nämä ovat asemakaavoituksen termejä.

Ulkosyöttöinen tarkoittaa sitä, että liikenne taloihin järjestetään taloryhmän kuten korttelin ulkopuolelta. Korttelin sisäpuolella on pihaa, puistoa tai muuta aluetta, jolla ei ole ajoneuvoliikennettä.

Sisäsyöttöinen tarkoittaa sitä, että liikenne taloihin järjestetään alueen sisälle johtavalla tiellä. Talojen välisellä alueella on siten katuja ja pysäköintipaikkoja, alueen ulkopuolella on esim. puistoa tai metsää.

Ruutukaavakaupunki on periaatteessa sisäsyöttöinen. Keskellä on pääkatu ja poikittain ja rinnalla on pienempieä katuja. Valtaosa suomalaisista lähiöistä on myös sisäsyöttöisiä. Niissä on hierarkinen katuverkko: pääkatu, kokoojakatu, asuntokatu. Sisäsyttöisessä rakenteessa jalankulku, pyöräily ja moottoriajoneuvoliikenne ovat sekoitettuna.

Ulkosyöttöisyyden idea on välttää liikennemuotojen sekoittuminen ja rauhoittaa osa alueesta ajoneuvoliikenteeltä. Se lisää turvallisuutta ja viihtyisyyttä. Raitiotie, metro tai jossain tapauksessa bussijoukkoliikenne voidaan toteuttaa sisäsyöttöisenä henkilöautoliikenteen kannalta ulkosyöttöiselle alueelle. Raitiotie tai metro aiheuttavat sähkökäyttöisinä selkeästi vähiten ympäristöhaittaa bussiin verrattuna. Ja jos saavutettua hyötyä pysäkkien helposta saavutettavuudesta pidetään suurempana kuin raideliikenteen ympäristöhaittaa (lähinnä estevaikutus), on sisäsyöttöinen joukkoliikenne hyvä ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tässä kysymyksenasettelu pääkaupunkiseudun ja muun Suomen välillä on väistämättä oleellisesti erilainen. Muissa kaupungeissa kuin Helsingissä on olemassa laajemmat täydennysrakentamismahdollisuudet.


Kyllä tässäkin näkyy ero Helsingin ja muun Suomen välillä.



> Kuitenkin myös Helsingin seudulla on paljon käyttämättömiä täydennysmahdollisuuksia.


Tähän on tapana todeta että missä ihan tarkalleen?



> Yksi tälle foorumille kuuluva pohdinta on se, voidaanko liikennejärjestelmää parantamalla lisätä "hyvän sijainnin" alueita.


Hyvä kysymys johon ajattelin vastata vaikeimman kautta. Eli hyvän sijainnin lähiö on jokseenkin eri asia kuin hyvä sijainti keskusalueella.

Lähiön sijaintia parantaa nopea yhteys keskusalueelle (tai -alueille), keskusalueella joukkoliikenne taas mahdollistaa kävelymatkaa suuremman keskuksen. Kaksi aivan erillaista käyttöä. Lähiössä olennaista on täsmällisyys ja todellinen kilometrinopeus, keskuksessa lyhyt vuoroväli jolloin yhteys on tavallaan jalkojen jatke. Helsingin ratikoita käytetään paljon jälkimmäisessä tarkoituksessa, ja ne osaltaan laajentavat kävelykeskustaa esimerkiksi Töölöön päin.

En näe mitään muuta kunnon syytä miksi ihmiset asuisivat keskuksen ulkopuolella lähiössä kuin isommat asunnot ja pihat. Tästä syystä en ymmärrä kerrostaloja keskellä metsää, noin yleensä. Ja tästä syystä minusta noita korpilähiöitä ei voi olennaisesti liikenteellä parantaa.

Voidaan vetää kiskoa syrjemmälle, jolloin saadaan omakotitaloja kohtuullisilla liikenneyhteyksillä niitä haluaville. Tai voidaan laajentaa keskusta tiheällä maanpäällisellä joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta näiden välissä oleva korpilähiö ei tarjoa olennaisesti parempia asuntoja kuin keskusta, eikä juurikaan parempia liikenneyhteyksiä kuin omakotitaloalue, eli on aina se vaihtoehto kun muuhun ei ole varaa.

Mutta otetaan esimerkki käsittelyyn, Laajasalo: Sinne nyt ilmeisesti vedetään se ratikka ja hyvä niin, mutta miten tuollaisesta geometrisesta talorykelmästä kuin esim. Jussaarenkujalla saisi toimivaa tiivistä kävelykaupunkia? (020202.fi kartasta näkyy talot hyvin.) Vai olisiko parempi purkaa (nuo ovat juuri siinä kalliissa korjausiässä) ja rakentaa uusiksi? Paikkahan on sinänsä hyvä, meri ja upea puisto vieressä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisin nyt muotoilla mielipiteeni ytimen:
> 
> Jos halutaan kehittää kestävää kaupunkiliikennettä, on realistista ja edullista tehdä nykyisen maankäytön mahdollistamat kestävät liikenneratkaisut ja tiivistää maankäyttöä vajaakäyttöisillä teollisuus- kauppa- ja liikennealueilla. 
> Tällaisilla ratkaisuilla voidaan varmasti lisätä erittäin paljon joukkoliikenteen ja pyöräilyn osuutta liikenteestä.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. 




> On harhaista ajatella, joukkoliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn lisäämiseksi pitäisi ensisijaisesti purkaa nykyiset kerrostalolähiöt.


En ole väittänyt, että kaupunkisaneeraus olisi ainoa keino poistaa autokaupungin haittoja. Vaan väitän, ettei sitä pidä sulkea pois ja jos niin tehdään, uusi kaupunkirakenne on parempi kuin paikattu autokaupunkirakenne.




> Jos kävelyetäisyys ei ole ongelma, mikä on? Oikeaoppisuuden puute?


Puotinharju oli esimerkki katuverkon hierarkiasta autokaupunkirakenteessa. Puotinharjun tapauksessa mittakaava ei ole kovin suuri, kun koko alue ei ole kovin suuri.




> No voi nyyh sentään, että asuntoalueelle jää sen itsensä aiheuttama autoliikenne. Tietysti asuntoalueen kokoojakadustakin on melu- ja muuta haittaa. Haitta on kuitenkin oleellisesti pienempi kuin pääkadun aiheuttama.


En ole kieltämässä autoja enkä kuvittele, että on mahdollista tehdä kaupunkia, jossa kukaan ei käytä autoa. Mutta tiedän, että kaupunkia voidaan rakentaa niin, että niiden autojen haitta on huomattavasti pienempi kuin autokaupungin hierarkisessa liikenneverkossa.

En ymmärrä, miksi irvailet tästä. Etkö anna arvoa sille, että naapurin tuhman sedän mahdollisuus ajaa autollaan lasten päälle voidaan estää? Tai että lapset voi huoletta laskea pihalle pelkäämättä että he päätyvät leikkimään parkkipaikoille ja asuntokaduille? Ei se asuntoalueen itsensä aiheuttama autoliikenne ole jokaisen aiheuttamaa, vaan seassa asuu ihmisiä, jotka kärsivät toisten asukkaiden haitasta. Ajattelullasi asetat autot ja autoilijat etuisuusasemaan: he saavat pitää autoon liittyvän mukavuutensa, niillä, jotka eivät autoja halua, ei ole oikeutta olla kärsimästä autojen haitoista.




> Mielestäni ajatuksesi siitä, että kaikki asuntoalueet tulisi muuttaa kaavaltaan sinun mielestäsi "oikeaoppisiksi" purkamalla talot ei ole realistinen.


Tällainen ei ole minun ajatukseni.




> Mielestäni se kompromissi, että raitiovaunu tai runkobussi kulkee asuntoalueen kokoojakadulla, jolla on myös asuntoalueen autoliikenne, on täysin hyväksyttävä kompromissi ja hyvin yleinen ratkaisu myös raideliikenteen mallikaupungeissa.


Niin minustakin, mutta täytyy ymmärtää, ettei se ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.




> En todellakaan tässä ajattele tarkoittamallasi tavalla funktionalistien tavoin.


Minulle kyllä tuli sellainen ajatus, että olet yhtä mieltä funktionalistien kanssa siitä, että heidän aikansa autokaupunki, joka rakennettiin paljolti kaupunkisaneerauksen keinoin, on niin arvokas, että sitä ei saa hävittää. Kaikki sitä ennen ollut oli kuitenkin kyllin arvotonta uhrattavaksi autokaupungille, joka siis saa jäädä pysyväksi. Sen periaatteen vuoksi, että ei saa purkaa.




> Ajattelen yksinkertaisesti siten, että on edullisempaa korjata korjauskelpoiset asuntoalueet, joissa asukkaat viihtyvät ja joissa on riittävä asukastiheys vetovoimaiselle joukkoliikenteelle ja lähipalveluille.


JOS se on edullisempaa ja JOS ne kelpaavat.

Kautta kaupunkien historian kaupunkien osat ja niiden rakennusket ovat jossain vaiheessa tulleet tiensä päähän siksi, etteivät ne enää kelpaa siihen tarkoitukseen kuin ne alun perin tehtiin. Ja tämä on koskenut myös asuntoja. Minä en kuvittele, että tämä kehitys pysähtyisi yhtäkkiä elementtikauden teknisesti kehnoon rakennustekniikkaan ja huonoon rakennus- ja kaava-arkkitehtuuriin.

Rakennusliikkeiden markkinavalta ja taloudelliset suhdanteet ovat ohimeneviä ilmiöitä, vaikka ne ihmisen iässä pitkänä 10-20 vuoden aikana näyttäisivät siltä, että ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä ja kauppa käy. Vauraus ja erityisesti arvostukset muuttuvat.

Ketjun laskelmissa on se periaatteellinen virhe, että niissä hinnoitellaan vain rakennusalaa. Tosiasiassa ihmiset maksavat paljosta muusta kuin pekästä pinta-alasta jo nyt. Ihmiset maksavat tietenkin sijainnista, mutta he maksavat merenrannasta, koulujen ja pelveluiden läheisyydestä, viheralueista jne.

Jossain Herttojakoniityniemessä voi käydä niin, että 70-luvun elementtitalon myyntiarvo laskee nollaan tai peräti miinusmerkkiseksi. Uudessakaupungissahan on tätä jo nähty - mainitakseni vain meille tutun tapauksen rakennuksen arvon katoamisesta.

Rakennusoikeutta ei tarvita silloin yhtään lisää. Tai voi käydä niin, että elementtikerrostaloista saa 200 /m2. Mutta jos paikalla olisikin pohjaratkaisultaan muunneltavia terassitaloja ja rauhallinen ja turvallinen ulkosyöttöinen korttelirakenne, kauppa kävisi hintaan 3000 /m2. Siinä kannattaa saneerata, vaikka jättäisi rakennusoikeutta käyttämättäkin. Tietenkin riesaksi voi tulla joku, joka vaatii periaatteesta suojelemaan lapsuutensa ympäristön, koska siitä on niin kultaiset muistot. Mutta itse ei tietenkään niihin luukkuihin enää muuttaisi.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tähän on tapana todeta että missä ihan tarkalleen?


Helsingin yleiskaava 2002:ssa on todettu melkoinen määrä täydennysrakentamisalueita:

Helsingin yleiskaava 2002

Itse tarkastelisin tässä esitetyn lisäksi tarkemmin mm:
- Itäväylän, Kehä I:n ja Länsiväylän kattamista
- Ylisuurten liikennealueiden kaventamista - esim Itäväylän ja Viikkiin vievän suurliittymän poistamista tai Itäväylän kattamista / tunnelia Itäkeskuksen kohdalla
- Ostoskeskuksia
- Erilaisia taantuneita ja taantuvia terminaali- ja varikkoalueita
- Bussivarikoita (voidaan korvata raideliikennevarikoilla kalliossa).
- Voimala-alueita - hiilivoima tulisi korvata muilla energianlähteillä, esimerkiksi hakkeella, maakaasulla tai biokaasulla,  jolloin hiilivoimaloiden tontit tulisivat käyttöön. 

Kuten sanottua, en myöskään mitenkään pidä huonona ajatuksena tiivistää lähiöiden korttelirakenteita tai muuttaa pysäköintialueita tonttimaaksi.

Muualla Helsingin seudulla ehkä Kauniaista lukuunottamatta täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksia on todella paljon eikä niitä liene tarpeen listata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta otetaan esimerkki käsittelyyn, Laajasalo: Sinne nyt ilmeisesti vedetään se ratikka ja hyvä niin, mutta miten tuollaisesta geometrisesta talorykelmästä kuin esim. Jussaarenkujalla saisi toimivaa tiivistä kävelykaupunkia? (020202.fi kartasta näkyy talot hyvin.) Vai olisiko parempi purkaa (nuo ovat juuri siinä kalliissa korjausiässä) ja rakentaa uusiksi? Paikkahan on sinänsä hyvä, meri ja upea puisto vieressä.


Kiitos Teme kun sinä mainitsit Laajasalon. Se on niin kuuma kaavoitusjuttu, etten minä kertakaikkiaan voi ottaa sitä esimerkiksi.

Mutta tuolla voisi hyvinkin toteutua sellainen ilmiö, että sitten kun maksetaan ympäristöstä eikä vain betoniseinistä, joku osa päätyy purkuun ja tilalle nousee jotain aivan toista.

Sellainen ei tietenkään tapahdu nopeasti jos koskaan omistusasunnoissa. Mutta kyllä niissäkin siten, että joku sijoittaja ryhtyy ostamaan asuntoja ja panee ne vuokralle odottamaan, kunnes omistusosuus on tarpeeksi suuri. Sitten ei tarvita kuin että as. oy eli tämä sijoittaja päättää, että se uusii omistamansa rakennukset. Ja siinä se.

Laajasalossa on tavallaan jo vähän enteitä tällaisesta, kun aikansa pohatta hankki Kruunuvuoren omistukseensa. Siellä oli parikymmentä arvokasta huvilaa, jotka omistaja jätti lahoamaan siinä toivossa, että saisi alueelle kerrostalokaavan. Ei muuten ole tähän päivään mennessä vielä saanut.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vaan väitän, ettei sitä pidä sulkea pois ja jos niin tehdään, uusi kaupunkirakenne on parempi kuin paikattu autokaupunkirakenne.


Kiistelemme kai tässä enemmänkin siitä, missä raja-arvo kulkee. Raisiossa ja Hervannassa tehdyt autokaupungin purkuhankkeet lienevät sellaisia, joita molemmat pidämme perusteltuna. 

En itse vain ole vakuuttunut mainitsemistasi esimerkeistä, että niissä oikeasti saavutettaisiin kestävän liikenteen kannalta mitään purkamalla asuintalot.




> Etkö anna arvoa sille, että naapurin tuhman sedän mahdollisuus ajaa autollaan lasten päälle voidaan estää? Tai että lapset voi huoletta laskea pihalle pelkäämättä että he päätyvät leikkimään parkkipaikoille ja asuntokaduille?


Kyse oli nyt siitä, voidaanko joukkoliikenne tehdä olemassaolevalle kokoojakadulle. Lähiöissä yleensä on suojatut piha-alueet talojen läheisyydessä. Joukkoliikenneväylän ei tarvitse olla sentään aina osa pihaa tai lasten leikkialuetta. Kyllä sille pallon perässä juoksevalle lapselle käy ikävästi myös jos se juoksee raitiovaunun alle.




> Jossain Herttojakoniityniemessä voi käydä niin, että 70-luvun elementtitalon myyntiarvo laskee nollaan tai peräti miinusmerkkiseksi. Uudessakaupungissahan on tätä jo nähty - mainitakseni vain meille tutun tapauksen rakennuksen arvon katoamisesta.


En ollenkaan epäile, ettei ole tapauksia, joissa talon arvo katoaa. Jos talolla ei ole suojeluarvoa, sen voi toki purkaa. Turussa nyt puretaan pari elementtikerrostaloa, joista toinen (Itäiselläkadulla) oli rakennettu asuntolaksi ja vaikea muuttaa asunnoiksi, ja toinen (Hippoksentiellä) oli kallistunut pahasti puupaalutuksen petettyä. Näissä tapauksissa talolla ei ole arvoa. Itäiselläkadulla tilalle tulee vähän suurempi kerrostalo ja Hippoksentiellä samanlainen.

Pidän vain äärimmäisen epätodennäköisenä, että kasvavissa suurissa tai keskisuurissa kaupungeissa kohtuullisella sijainnilla olevan kerrostalolähiön arvo laskisi nollaan ilman, että taustalla on yllämainitun tyyppisiä ratkaisemattomia ongelmia. Taustasyynä on myös se, että en usko niiden sisältämien 2h+kk - 3h+k funktionalististen asuntojen kysynnän katoavan, koska asunnot sopivat hyvin esimerkiksi yksinasuville, pariskunnille tai yksinhuoltajille.

Uudenkaupungin esimerkki ei ole relevantti. Kyseessähän on jo pitkään taantunut teollisuuskaupunki, josta yhteydet Turun seudulle ovat huonot. Tarkoittamiesi keskustan itäpuolisten kerrostalojen lähellähän myöskään omakotitonteilla ei ollut myyntiarvoa. Omakotitontteja sai toki kaupaksi, mutta vain suoraan merenrannasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> - Voimala-alueita - hiilivoima tulisi korvata muilla energianlähteillä, esimerkiksi hakkeella, maakaasulla tai biokaasulla,  jolloin hiilivoimaloiden tontit tulisivat käyttöön.


Tätä on yritetty Helsingin kalleimman voimalatontin eli Hanasaaren kanssa. Mutta niin on, että se ei siitä lähde eikä hiilen poltto lopu niin kauan kun hiiltä ei yksiselitteisesti kielletä.

Jos Hanasaari lopetetaan, koko Helsingin niemen rakennuskanta menettää arvonsa, sillä rakennuksia ei voi ilman kaukolämmön tuotantoa käyttää. Kaukolämpöverkon rakentaminen uudelleen siten, että syöttöpiste tai pisteet ovat jossain muualla, on vuosikymmenten työ. Sen hintaakin on arvioitu. Voimalaitos on siihen nähden halpa.

Hake on 10-20 kertaa niin paljon tilaa vievää kuin hiili. Hake ei pala nykyisissä kattiloissa = nykyisessä voimalaitoksessa. Mitään järkevää ei keksitty hakevoimalan polttoainehuollon järjestämiseksi, vaikka itse voimala uusittaneen noin 2035. Biokaasua ei pystytä tuottamaan ja toimittamaan Helsingin ympäristössä riittävää määrää. Maakaasun toimitusvarmuus ei riitä, eli maakaasuvoimalan on oltava yhtä aikaa jollain toisella polttoaineella toimiva. Polttoainehuollon viemää tilaa ei siis maakaasulla ratkaista.

Eli voimalaitokset ovat välttämätön osa kaupunkia, niiden rakentamisesta asunnoiksi ei kannata haaveilla. Täytyisi vain osata sijoittaa ne, mutta pitkäikäisinä niiden kanssa käy niin, että vaikka ne laittaisi mihin, ennen pitkää ne ovat tiellä kumminkin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiistelemme kai tässä enemmänkin siitä, missä raja-arvo kulkee. Raisiossa ja Hervannassa tehdyt autokaupungin purkuhankkeet lienevät sellaisia, joita molemmat pidämme perusteltuna.


Niin, tai pelkästä periaatteesta. En usko saneerauspaineita suuriksi tai kovin lähellä tulevaisuudessa oleviksi. Lautakunnassa olemme toistaiseksi saneeranneet toteutumattomia kaavoja. Ja sitten tietenkin satamia ja teollisuutta, jälkimmäistä mm. Lauttasaaressa.




> En itse vain ole vakuuttunut mainitsemistasi esimerkeistä, että niissä oikeasti saavutettaisiin kestävän liikenteen kannalta mitään purkamalla asuintalot.


Eivät ne ole saneerausesimerkkejä, vaan esimerkkejä kaavatyypistä. On mulla mielessä saneerattavaakin, mutta en julkisesti sano missä.

Helsingin omakotialueet sen sijaan saneerautuvat jatkuvasti. Lähiympäristössä tuntuu melkein siltä, että jos omalla tontilla oleva ok-talo myydään, se menee purkuun 80 % tapauksista. Eikä tarvi olla mikään laho puutalo.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Helsingin yleiskaava 2002:ssa on todettu melkoinen määrä täydennysrakentamisalueita:
> 
> Helsingin yleiskaava 2002


Onhan noita käytetty, esimerkiksi omakotitaloalueet tiivistyvät oikein hyvin ihan vaan lisärakennusoikeudella. Mielestäni Helsingissä ei olla tilanteessa, jossa voitaisiin aidosti keskustella siitä mihin rakennuskohteeseen tulisi keskittyä, kaikki gryndataan mitä saadaan. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa.



> Itse tarkastelisin tässä esitetyn lisäksi tarkemmin mm:
> - Itäväylän, Kehä I:n ja Länsiväylän kattamista
> - Ylisuurten liikennealueiden kaventamista - esim Itäväylän ja Viikkiin vievän suurliittymän poistamista tai Itäväylän kattamista / tunnelia Itäkeskuksen kohdalla
> - Ostoskeskuksia
> - Erilaisia taantuneita ja taantuvia terminaali- ja varikkoalueita
> - Bussivarikoita (voidaan korvata raideliikennevarikoilla kalliossa).
> - Voimala-alueita - hiilivoima tulisi korvata muilla energianlähteillä, esimerkiksi hakkeella, maakaasulla tai biokaasulla,  jolloin hiilivoimaloiden tontit tulisivat käyttöön.


Hiilikasoja on laitettu maan alle, yksi voimala puretaan ja yksi vanha otetaan muuhun käyttöön. Keski-Pasila otetaan käyttöön kun se saadaan, vanhalla varikolla nousee paraikaa taloja (hurjan näköisiä muuten, paikalliset toteavat että näköjään tulee Alepa katolle...) Toi ostoskeskukset on mielenkiintoinen idea, ne rakennukset tuntuvat olevan jossain kaupungin erikoisuojeluksessa jottei kaupat katoaisi, mutta järkevää olisi tehdä asuintaloja tilalle ja kaupat kivijalkaan.

Sellaisilla rakennusoikeuden arvoilla joilla teiden kattaminen kannattaa, kannattanee myös vanhan purkaminen. Eli kustannukset tulee eteen ja siksi tuo kattaminen ei etene. Koko tieliikenneverkko pitäisi suunnitella uusiksi, ja siihen ei riitä rahkeet suunnittelijoilla tai päättäjillä.

Esimerkiksi Kustaa Vaasan tien kattaminen, ihan kiva idea mutta ei kuulemma kannata, maksanee joitain kymmeniä miljoonia. Toiselle ongelmaväylälle eli Koskelantielle suunnitellaan sitten tunnelia, johon siihenkään tuskin löytyy rahaa, maksanee jotain 80 miljoonaa euroa.

Mutta pitempi tunneli Lahden moottoritieltä Viikin liittymästä Koskelantien ja Mäkelänkadun risteykseen tuskin maksaisi niin kovin paljoa enempää, ehkä hieman yli 100-150Me. Lahdentieltä Keskustaan/Hakaniemeen menijät ajaisivat Mäkelänkadun tai Pasilan kautta Teollisuuskadulle (nykyistä ruuhkaa vasten) ja edelleen rantatietä, ja toisaalta Pasilan väylän  tai Nordenskijöldinkadun kautta Töölöön ja Länteen. Koskelankadun liikenne vähenisi rajusti ja tasoittuisi kaksisuuntaiseksi. Lahden moottoritien pohja Viikistä eteenpäin voitaisiin muutta asunnoiksi, samoin Hermannin rantatie. Väitän että rakennusoikeus maksaisi tuon tunnelin.

Tällaista ei Helsingissä voi edes ehdottaa, koska se vaatisi että liikennesuunnittelu tarkastelisi useampaa risteystä kerrallaan. Toinen vastaava tapaus on Länsiväylä, se on rakennetttu väärään paikkaan, ja korjaustoimenpiteet alkavat virheen myöntämisestä. Keskustatunnelin tarve voidaan poistaa viidellä kameralla ja liikennemerkillä, läpiajokielto Länsiväylän päästä Itäväylälle, Lahden, Tuusulan ja Hämeenlinnan väylille ja kamerat valvomaan. Länsiväylää pääsee edelleen keskustaan ja pois, läpiajoliikenne menee sinne minne sen kuuluukin mennä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Helsingin omakotialueet sen sijaan saneerautuvat jatkuvasti. Lähiympäristössä tuntuu melkein siltä, että jos omalla tontilla oleva ok-talo myydään, se menee purkuun 80 % tapauksista.


Omakotialueilla luulisin, että kyse on kahdesta eri prosessista jotka osin voivat sekoittua.

1. Pakiloituminen. Hyvällä paikalla sijaitsevan tontin rakennusoikeuden arvo on sillä sijaitsevaa rakennusta suurempi. Tähän on taustalla usein vanha, väljä kaava tai sitten saadaan asemakaavanmuutos. 

2. Uusi talo hyvälle paikalle hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Omakotitalojen osalta osa maksukykyisistä haluaa jollekin paikalle uuden talon "hinnalla millä hyvänsä". Silloin pois ostettavan vanhan omakotitalon arvolla ei ole merkitystä, kunhan se ei ole mahdottoman korkea.

Omakoti- ja pientalohankkeet eivät ole täysin samalakisia kerrostalorakentamisen kanssa esimerkiksi siksi, että asunnon käyttäjä voi osallistua rakentamiseen ja asunnoille voidaan asettaa vaatimuksia, joita kerrostalolle ei aseteta. Myös purkamisen kannalta päinvastaisia esimerkkejä löytyy. Omatoimirakentajalle talon korjaus voi olla edullisempaa kuin urakoitsijalle, jolloin esimerkiksi kunnostetaan vanha puutalo, jota ei kaupalliselta pohjalta voisi taloudellisesti korjata.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En näe mitään muuta kunnon syytä miksi ihmiset asuisivat keskuksen ulkopuolella lähiössä kuin isommat asunnot ja pihat. Tästä syystä en ymmärrä kerrostaloja keskellä metsää, noin yleensä. Ja tästä syystä minusta noita korpilähiöitä ei voi olennaisesti liikenteellä parantaa.


Korpiähiöiden merkitys on muuttunut. Ennen niissä asui paljon lapsiperheitä, nyt eläkeläisiä. Kun ikää alkaa tulla ja kunto heikkenee, omakotitalojen isot pihat lakkaavat kiinnostamasta, ja muutetaan kerrostaloon, mielellään lähellä missä ollaan asuttu. He eivät halua muuttaa kantakaupunkiin, koska he eivät arvosta suurkaupungin hälinää ja melskettä, eivätkä halukkaita maksamaan siitä enemmän, ja monelle eläkeläiselle kelpaa hitaanlainen bussiyhteys joka kiertää ummet ja lammet, kunhan sen reitti kulkee heille tärkeden paikkojen kautta.




> Minulle kyllä tuli sellainen ajatus, että olet yhtä mieltä funktionalistien kanssa siitä, että heidän aikansa autokaupunki, joka rakennettiin paljolti kaupunkisaneerauksen keinoin, on niin arvokas, että sitä ei saa hävittää. Kaikki sitä ennen ollut oli kuitenkin kyllin arvotonta uhrattavaksi autokaupungille, joka siis saa jäädä pysyväksi. Sen periaatteen vuoksi, että ei saa purkaa.


Tämä on ikuisuuskysymys: Miten vanha talon pitää olla, tai mitä muita ominaisuuksia talolla pitää olla että on hyväksyttävä purkaa se? 

Mikko mainitsi huonokuntoisuuden tai nykyajan käyttötarkoituksille kelpaamattomuuden perustelluiksi syiksi. 1900-luvulla purettiin kaupunkien keskustoista paljon 50-100 vuotta vanhoja puutaloja joiden korjaaminen nykyajan tarpeita ja käyttötarkoituksia vastaaviksi ei siihen aikaan pidetty järkevänä. Nykyään niitä toimenpiteitä kauhistellaan, ja ollaan menty toiseen äärimmäisyyteen, että rumia betonitalojakaan ei saa purkaa, tai ainakin julkisivu on jätettävä ennalleen.




> Helsingin omakotialueet sen sijaan saneerautuvat jatkuvasti. Lähiympäristössä tuntuu melkein siltä, että jos omalla tontilla oleva ok-talo myydään, se menee purkuun 80 % tapauksista. Eikä tarvi olla mikään laho puutalo.


Pientaloalueet elävät omaa elämäänsä. Tuo, että 80% ok-taloista puretaan on ehkä tunnusomaista ns paremman väen pientaloalueilla. Muissa yleensä pistetään vanha iso tontti kahtia ja rakennetaan uusi talo vanhan viereen.

Mikä minua enemmän huolestuttaa on vahojen rivitalojen kohtalo. 60-70-luvun tasakattoisissa rivitaloissa on omat rakenteelliset ongelmansa ja monet olisivat kuntonsa puolesta purkukunnossa. Rivareiden asukkailla ei aina ole mahdollisuutta tehdä bisnestä myymällä purkukuntoisena pois, koska jossain täytyy itsekin asua, eikä aina rahaa purkaa talo ja rakentaa uusi. Muutenhan rivari on ihanteellinen ratkaisu jos tavoitellaan tiivistä ja matalaa puutarhakaupunkia. Jos vanhoja rivareita aletaan systemaattisesti purkaa ja korvata joko tilaa vievillä kalliilla ok-taloilla, tai kerrostaloilla sinne tänne räiskittyinä, niin "autokaupungistuminen" vain vahvistuu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> 1900-luvulla purettiin kaupunkien keskustoista paljon 50-100 vuotta vanhoja puutaloja joiden korjaaminen nykyajan tarpeita ja käyttötarkoituksia vastaaviksi ei siihen aikaan pidetty järkevänä.


Tämä on hyvä esimerkki historiasta ja siitä, miten käsitykset muuttuvat.

Turun osalta voi todeta seuraavat asiat puutalojen purusta:
- Osa ihmisistä ja monet päätöksentekijät olivat 1950-60-luvulla aidosti sitä mieltä, että ko. puutalot olivat rumia ja aikansa eläneitä riippumatta taloudellisista ja teknisistä syistä.
- Teknisenä syynä purkamiseen oli se, että puutaloissa ei ollut nykyaikaisia mukavuuksia, eikä niitä 1950-60-luvun käsityksen mukaan voinut tai kannattanut niihin tehdä. 1970-luvulta voimalla alkaneet puutalojen saneeraukset perustuivat muuttuneiden käsitysten lisäksi mm. siihen, että kosteisiin tiloihin tuli uusia materiaaliratkaisuja.
- Puutaloissa oli yleensä yksi hyötykerros, jolloin tonttitehokkuus oli matala, tasoa 0,2 - 0,5. Uusien kerrostalojen tonttitehokkuus oli 1,5 - 3. Myöhemmin Turussa suojeluratkaisut Portsassa, Martissa ja Pohjolassa perustuivat siihen, että ullakon ja kellarin sai ottaa asuinkäyttöön, jolloin tehokkuus 2-3 - kertaistui (0,5 - 1,0).
- Turussa puutalojen purkaminen pysähtyi siihen rajaan, jonka tuolla puolen taloista valtaosa oli työväen asunto-osakeyhtiöitä. Käsittääkseni Helsingissä ja Tampereella työväen asunto-osakeyhtiö ei ollut samalla tavalla kaupungin tukema asumismuoto kuin Turussa, jossa asunto-osakeyhtiöille annettiin tontteja edullisesti.
- Säilyneet alueet kuten Portsa, Martti ja Pohjola olivat sekä rakentamisen laadultaan, kunnoltaan että arkkitehtuuriltaan korkeatasoisimmat yhtenäiset alueet. Keskustasta purettiin toki yhtä arvokkaita tai arvokkaampia yksittäiskohteita.




> Nykyään niitä toimenpiteitä kauhistellaan, ja ollaan menty toiseen äärimmäisyyteen, että rumia betonitalojakaan ei saa purkaa, tai ainakin julkisivu on jätettävä ennalleen.


Ollaankohan?

Kannattaa muistaa, että varsinaisesti suojeltu on vain muutamia kerrostalokohteita, jotka yleensä edustavat aikakautensa huipputasoa, kuten Viljo Revellin Makkaratalo Helsingissä tai Kop-kolmio Turussa. Elementtilähiöalueista on konkreettisesti suojeltu ja suojelevasti korjattu lähinnä Helsingin Pihlajamäki ja Turun ylioppilaskylän länsiosa.
Usein varsinaiselle rakennussuojelulle ei ole tarvettakaan, koska nykyiset talot on toteutettu voimassaolevan kaavan mukaan, eikä ylimääräistä rakennusoikeutta ole. 

Eri asia on, että myös elementtikerrostalolähiöissä on usein arkkitehtonisia arvoja, joita voi varjella kun taloja muutetaan ja peruskorjataan. Kaikki lähiöarkkitehtuuri ei ole tasoltaan ollenkaan heikkoa. Tässä suhteessa 1960-70-luvun taitteen usein todella tasoton lähiörakentaminen pilasi myös sen rakentamisen mainetta, jossa on oikeasti myönteistä linjakkuutta. 

Usein vaihtoehtona ei ole talon kaunistaminen, vaan remontti markkinamiesten myymillä halvoilla materiaaleilla, jotka saattavat olla pesubetoniakin lyhytikäisempiä. Olen nähnyt paljon elementtitalojen levytyksiä, jotka nyt 10-15 vuoden jälkeen ovat jo vaihtokunnossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa muistaa, että varsinaisesti suojeltu on vain muutamia kerrostalokohteita, jotka yleensä edustavat aikakautensa huipputasoa, kuten Viljo Revellin Makkaratalo Helsingissä tai Kop-kolmio Turussa.


Minun arvomaailmani mukaan Makkaratalo olisi pitänyt purkaa eikä suojella ja palauttaa Skohan talon julkisivu ja myös Kaivotaloa edeltänyt julkisivu, jotta kaupunkitilan yhtenäinen luonne ja Makkaratalon rakentamisen virhe olisi korjattu.

Erilailla olisin suhtautunut, jos Rewellin brutaali idea Makkaratalon laajenemisesta koko korttelin ympäri (siis myös vanha ylioppilastalo hävittäen) olisi toteutunut. Silloin paikalla olisi ollut aikansa ajattelua ja arkkitehtuuria ilmentävä kokonaisuus, joka betonibrutalismistaan huolimatta olisi täyttänyt yhdenlaisen esteettisyyden täydellisen ja ehjän muistomerkin tarkoituksen.

Nyt Makkaratalo on ainoastaan tyylirikko ja moitin sen suojelijoita siitä, että he eivät ymmärrä suojelunäkökohtia yhtä rakennusta ja sen julkisivua laajempana asiana. Missä Suomessa suojellaan kaupunkitilaa? Ei missään, ainoastaan yksittäisiä rakennuksia. No OK, Pihlajamäessä on suojeltu kokonaisuus ja samaan päädyttäneen huomenna 18.10. Käpylän länsiosan omakotialueella. Ja joo, Käpylässä muutenkin, ärisin varmaan turhasta. Mutta nämä kaikki ovat lähiöitä, ei kaupunkikeskustaa.

Minä ihailen Keski-Euroopan kaupunkeja, jotka sodan raunioista on rakennettu takaisin entiselleen. Helsingin sivistymättömyyden voimakas ilmentymä on siinä, että kaupunki tuhottiin vasta toisen maailmansodan jälkeen.

Tämä on sitten puhtaasti mielipidekirjoitus. Näiden asioiden takana ei ole mitään faktaa, josta voi kinastella. Jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseensä, eikä minua voi moittia vääristä mielipiteistä. Minun mielipiteeni ovat minun mielipiteitäni, toisilla on omansa, ja ne saa esittää jos tahtoo. Mutta ne eivät kumoa oikeuttani pitää omat mielipiteeni.  :Mad:  

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kommenttina Anteron viestiin oma mielipiteeni.

Keskustoihin 1950-70-luvulla rakennettujen uusien talojen purkamista ja vanhojen talojen (ainakin julkisivujen) palauttamista kaivataan usein mm. Helsingissä ja Turussa. Vaikka se ehkä olisikin kivaa, sille ei vain löydy mitään taloudellista pohjaa. 

Uudet talot - suosikkeina ehkä juuri Revellin Makkaratalo ja KOP-kolmio sekä Aallon Enso-Gutzeitin talo haluttaan purkaa samalla halutaan olla lähtökohtaisesti sokeita sille, että myös niissä voi olla yhtä merkittäviä arkkitehtonisia ja kaupunkikuvallisia arvoja kuin tieltä puretuissa. Tyypillistä tälle ajattelulle, että erityisesti halutaan purkaa korkealaatuista mutta provosoivaa arkkitehtuuria eikä keskinkertaista tusinatavaraa.Tämän ajattelun ytimenä on halu rankaista menneistä virheistä rakennuksia purkamalla. 

Ajatus siitä, että vain kokonaisuuksia voi suojella, on lähtökohtaisesti mahdoton kun puhutaan keskuksista. Todellisuudessa tätä ajatusta sovelletaan toisin päin kuin Anteron ajatusta - eli siten, että säilyneet vanhemmat rakennukset puretaan vedoten kaupunkikuvan yhtenäisyyteen.

On asioita, jotka voidaan palauttaa siten, että sille on taloudelliset perusteet. Esimerkiksi eräiden talojen tärvellyt julkisivut voidaan palauttaa tai raitiotie- tai johdinautoliikenne voidaan palauttaa. Kannattaisi keskittyä siihne, mikä on saavutettavissa.

Muistuttaisin myös, että toki joidenkin kaupunkien arvokkaimpia osia korjattiin
sodan tuhojen jäljiltä. Hyvin monet kaupungit - ja vähemmän arvokkaat osat - rakennettiin kuitenkin uudelleen, ja usein niin, että rakennusten arkkitehtuuri on vieläkin ikävämpää kuin Suomessa. Ruoho on vain aina aidan toisella puolella vihreämpää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itse olen ainakin Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, etenkin tässä Skohan talon palauttamisessa. Ehdottomasti mielestäni pitäisi harkita myös vakavasti Enso-Gutzeitin (ainakin julkisivun) siirtämistä Tapiolaan tai Pihlajanmäkeen, ensin mainitussa kaupunginosassa olisi tarvetta ympäristöön sopivalla täydennyksellä. Tähän paikallehan voidaan sitten rakentaa Norrménin talo, jonka sopimisesta ympäristöön ei tarvitse kiistellä.

Eräs vähän tuntemattomampi tapaus lienee Ympyrätalon etelä"siiven" kohdalla sijainnut Wendtin talo naapurinaan toinen upea kivitalo. Tätä vartenhan ei edes koko ympyrätaloa tarvitsisi purkaa, jos olisi mahdollista järsiä vain lohko.

On myös eräs mainittavan arvoinen tapaus, teollisuusrakennus, jonka piirtäjiin kuului myös Theodor Höijer. Suurta tuskaa minulle aiheuttaa ne seikat, että rakennus purettiin (varoitus suurta tuskaa aiheuttavasta kuvasta) vasta 80-luvulla ja tilalle tullut toimitalo taitaa olla parhaillaan tyhjänä ja täyssaneerauksessa.

Näistä asioista paasatessani en ole yllätyksekseni saanutkaan ihmisiä puolelleni, mikä on kerrassaan outoa. Vaan meillä kaikillahan on erilaisia mielipiteitä erilaisiin asioihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse olen ainakin Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, etenkin tässä Skohan talon palauttamisessa.


Vuodatat Vesa verta mielessäni. En muista koskaan nähneeni Skohan talosta värikuvaa.

Mikko on aivan oikeassa, ettei ole taloudellista purkaa kaikkia rumiluksia. Mutta kaupunkiympäristö ei olekaan pelkästään taloudellisuuskysymys. Jos niin ajateltaisiin, jokainen puisto pitäisi antaa rakennusmaaksi ja rakennusoikeus ylipäätään niin suureksi, kuin teknisesti pystytään toteuttamaan. Onhan niitäkin kaupunkeja, toiset niitä ihailevat, minä en.

Kaupungilla on aika kova valta maillansa, jos se vain sitä haluaa käyttää. Se, että Makkaratalo tai Enson pääkonttori ovat ylipäätään syntyneet on pitkälti tulosta siitä, että kaupunki on ilmaiseksi antanut sillä vallallaan rakennusoikeutta. En pidä moraalisesti mitenkään arveluttavana, että se, mikä on ilmaiseksi annettu, voidaan ottaa myös pois.

En puutu nyt juridiikkaan vaan ehkä moraaliin. Periaatteessa rakennusoikeuden voisi ajatella vuokrattuna, ei omaisuutena. Käytännössä kai kaupungin vuokratessa maata näin oikeastaan onkin. Mutta vaikka maan omistaisi joku muukin, miksi rakennusoikeuden pitäisi olla pysyvä. Kun joku Enso pystyttää konttorirakennuksensa, se on kyllä saanut siitä hyötyä itselleen tarpeeksi muutamassa kymmenessä vuodessa. Ja sen jälkeen rakennusoikeus loppuu ja talo puretaan pois. Kaupunki voi sitten päättää, että tontille saa rakentaa Norrmenin talon piirustusten mukaisen rakennuksen, koska sellainen sopii kaupunkikuvaan.

Se asia, pitääkö jokainen Aallon piirtämä rakennus tai mikä hyvänsä muu säilyttää on täysin arvokysymys. Koristeellisten rakennusten purkamisesta päättivät ihmiset, joiden arvomaailmassa ei ollut koristeille sijaa. Joillain oli, ja he yrittivät sitten suojella mitä suojeltavissa oli. Ja nyt nämä koristeellisuuden vihaajat ovat innostuneita suojelemisesta, koska he haluavat suojella omien arvojensa perusteella.

Nykyään onneksi kyetään jo katsomaan suojeluakin jonkinlaisena kokonaisuutena, ainakin ajallisesti. Eli ettei jokin aikakausi tai tyylisuunta ole yli muiden - paitsi Aallon rakennukset. Mutta puutteellista minusta on edelleen se, että ei suojella eikä ennallisteta kaupunkikuvaa. Pahimmillaan sellaista paheksutaan, kuten niissä muutamissa tilanteissa kun Helsingissäkin on säilytetty kaupunkikuva vaikka taloudellisuussyistä on tehty uusi rakennus. Kuten Kämp tai Pohjois Espalla Kauppatorin kulmassa oleva kaupungin virastorakennus.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta kaupunkiympäristö ei olekaan pelkästään taloudellisuuskysymys. Jos niin ajateltaisiin, jokainen puisto pitäisi antaa rakennusmaaksi ja rakennusoikeus ylipäätään niin suureksi, kuin teknisesti pystytään toteuttamaan.


Se, että olemassaolevan rakennuksen purku ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, on varsin eri asia kuin se, että kaupungin pitäisi olla vain taloudellisuuskysymys.

Oma mielipiteeni on se, että kaupunkirakentamisen tulee olla yleisesti taloudellista. Ratkaisut, jotka ovat taloudellisesti voimakkaasti tappiollisia, täytyy jonkun subventoida - oli sitten kyseessä moottoritie, metro, poistava saneeraus tai Makkaratalon purkaminen ja Skohan talon palauttaminen.

Rakennussuojelu, jossa nykyiset käyttökelpoiset rakennukset säilyvät, on yleensä aina voitollista.




> Kun joku Enso pystyttää konttorirakennuksensa, se on kyllä saanut siitä hyötyä itselleen tarpeeksi muutamassa kymmenessä vuodessa. Ja sen jälkeen rakennusoikeus loppuu ja talo puretaan pois.


Pidän tällaista kertakäyttöajattelua yleisesti kestävän kehityksen vastaista.
Jos on tehty kunnollinen ja maankäytöllisesti tehokast kaupunkitalo - on se sitten Enson talo tai Norrmenin talo - sitä pitäisi käyttää niin kauan kuin korjaaminen on taloudellisesti perusteltua.

Pidän rakennusten purkamista yleisesti perusteltuna vain jos rakennus on taloudellisessa mielessä korjauskelvoton tai sille ei ole löydettävissä käyttötarkoitusta. 

Tässä tapauksessa kannattaa lisäksi ymmärtää, että Enson talon arkkitehtoninen, kaupunkikuvallinen ja kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo on suurempi kuin Norrmenin talon. Norrmenin talo vain sattuu miellyttämään joitakin enemmän, vaikka se ei ollut mitenkään samalla tavoin merkittävä rakennus. Tietysti olisi ollut parempi, että Norrmenin taloa ei olisi purettu, mutta tällä hetkellä sen palauttamisen vaatiminen on kyllä täysin perusteetonta.




> Koristeellisten rakennusten purkamisesta päättivät ihmiset, joiden arvomaailmassa ei ollut koristeille sijaa. Joillain oli, ja he yrittivät sitten suojella mitä suojeltavissa oli. Ja nyt nämä koristeellisuuden vihaajat ovat innostuneita suojelemisesta, koska he haluavat suojella omien arvojensa perusteella.


Tässä yksinkertaistat asioita, joita et juuri tunne.

Koristeellisia rakennuksia ei purettu ensisijaisesti sen takia, että ne olivat koristeellisia vaan taloudellisista - ahneussyistä. Purkamista toki ohjasi ajan arkkitehtien arvomaailma, jossa erityisesti kertaustyyleillä ei nähty olevan arvoa. Purkamispäätöksiä eivät tehneet vain arkkitehdit, jotka suunnittelivat uusia rakennuksia - jotka saattoivat ainakin epäillä purkamispäätösten perusteita.

Tällä hetkellä suurin osa niistä henkilöistä, jotka vaativat modernin arkkitehtuurin suojelua, vaativat yhtä lailla kertaustyylisten tai jugendtalojen suojelua.




> Mutta puutteellista minusta on edelleen se, että ei suojella eikä ennallisteta kaupunkikuvaa.


Kaupunkikuvaa toki pyritään suojelemaan. Ongelmana on kuitenkin se, että useimpien suomalaisten kaupunkien keskustat ovat luonteeltaan "kapitalismin shakkilautoja", eli jokaisella tontilla on rakennukset, jotka rakennusaikaan ovat antaneet parhaan taloudellisen tuoton. Tällaista kaupunkikuvaa on mahdotonta jälkikäteen pakottaa yhtenäisyyden muottiin. Esimerkiksi Turun kaupunkikuva on ollut mittakaavallisesti rikkonainen siitä asti, kun 1800-luvun lopulla alettiin rakentaa isoja kerrostaloja, ei vain viime vuodet. Sama piirre on useimmissa suuremmissa suomalaisissa kapungeissa.

Helsinki on  nopeasti laajenneena pääkaupunkina osin yhtenäisempi kuin muut kaupungit, koska kaupunkiin on rakennettu nopeasti edustavaksi tarkoitettuja laajoja alueita ja kaupungissa oli taloudelliset perusteet rakentaa suuria kivitaloja. Siitä huolimatta, kuten tiedämme, Helsingissäkin on "kapitalismin shakkilaudan" piirteitä.

Tästä seuraa se, että kaupunkikuva ei monilla alueilla ole yhtenäinen. Yhtenäisyyttä ei voi asettaa suojelun perusteeksi, jos sitä ei ole koskaan ollutkaan.

Kaupunkikuvan ennallistamiseen ei ole taloudellisia perusteita, enkä itse näe sille kulttuurihistoriallisia tai rakennustaiteellisiakaan perusteita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minun arvomaailmani mukaan Makkaratalo olisi pitänyt purkaa eikä suojella





> Uudet talot - suosikkeina ehkä juuri Revellin Makkaratalo ja KOP-kolmio sekä Aallon Enso-Gutzeitin talo haluttaan purkaa samalla halutaan olla lähtökohtaisesti sokeita sille, että myös niissä voi olla yhtä merkittäviä arkkitehtonisia ja kaupunkikuvallisia arvoja kuin tieltä puretuissa.


Mun täytyy sanoa että Makkaratalo selllaiselta kuin se nyt näyttää ei ole erityisen edustava. Mutta se voitaisiin uudistaa myös kauniimmaksi, jopa makkara säilyttäen. Siihen tarvittaisiin vain pensseleitä ja maalia ja vähän mielikuvitusta.




> Minä ihailen Keski-Euroopan kaupunkeja, jotka sodan raunioista on rakennettu takaisin entiselleen. Helsingin sivistymättömyyden voimakas ilmentymä on siinä, että kaupunki tuhottiin vasta toisen maailmansodan jälkeen.


Et ole ainoa joka sanoo noin, mutta nyt täytyy muistaa että suht tavallisia 1800-luvun taloja on kyllä purettu keski-eurooppalaisistakin kaupungeista. Suojeltu on pääasiassa vain keskiaikaiset vanhatkaupungit, mutta sellaista ei Helsingissä ole. Olkaamme iloisia että vanhoja puukaupunkikeskustoja on jäljelä vielä Porvoossa, Raumalla ym. Ehkä me saadaan Viipurikin joskus takaisin, tai ehkä joku rakentaa uudestaan Turun aikoinaan palaneen vanhan keskustan Tuomiokirkon ympärille, että voimme ylpeillä aidolla tosivanhalla kivikaupungilla, mutta Helsingissä sellaista ei ole koskaan ollut eikä tule.




> Itse olen ainakin Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, etenkin tässä Skohan talon palauttamisessa


Sille ei taideta mahtaa mitään että City-kortteleita ei saa enää ulkonaisesti palautettua 1960-luvun asuunsa, mutta sitä toivoisin että joku intressi ottaisi asiakseen rakentaa jonnekin keskustaan aikoinaan Ateneumin takana olleessa VPK-talossa sijainneen ravintola Kestikartanon sisustuksen. Mulla on hämäriä muistikuvia siitä kun olin pikkupoika. Osa sisustukseen käytetyistä hirsistä lienevät yhä jossain varastossa säilytyksessä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä tapauksessa kannattaa lisäksi ymmärtää, että Enson talon arkkitehtoninen, kaupunkikuvallinen ja kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo on suurempi kuin Norrmenin talon.



Hetkinen... Aallon arkkitehtuuriko voittaa Theodor Höijerin? Kuka tästä on päättänyt? Kaupunkikuvallisesti vitivalkoinen laatikko ei sovi punatiilisten makasiinien, asuintalojen eikä Uspenskin katedraalin joukkoon sitten tippaakaan. Pitäisikö nekin purkaa ja rakentaa valkoiset laatikot tilalle?

Ja se, että museovirasto on halukas suojelemaan Enso-Gutzeitin talon ei tarkoita sitä, että Norrménin talo olisi jotenkin arvottomampi. Kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo näissä Enso-Gutzeitin taloissa ja makkarataloissa on siinä Turun taudin toisessa aallossa, joka ainakin asenteena on säilynyt näihin päiviin saakka.




> Sille ei taideta mahtaa mitään että City-kortteleita ei saa enää ulkonaisesti palautettua 1960-luvun asuunsa, mutta sitä toivoisin että joku intressi ottaisi asiakseen rakentaa jonnekin keskustaan aikoinaan Ateneumin takana olleessa VPK-talossa sijainneen ravintola Kestikartanon sisustuksen.



Olen hirsien olemassaolosta kuullut huhuja aika ajoin. Mutta myös itse VPK:n talo olisi toivottavaa saada paikalleen. Ehkä 60-luvun silmin Höijerin rakennuksia pidettiin keskenään samanlaisina massatuotteina, jotka tuli purkaa kaupunkikuvaa pilaamasta. Moni ei edes tiedä eduskunnan toimineen tuossa rakennuksessa vuosien 1907 ja 1910 välissä, ennen siirtymistään Heimolan taloon. Näillä taloilla ehdottomasti oli sitä kulttuurihistoriallista arvoa toisin kuin nykyisillä hirvityksillä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ketju etenee hauskaan suuntaan. 

Korostaisin tässä sitä, että tässä ollaan päästy aika asian ytimeen, vaikka ketju onkin siirtynyt yksittäisiin suojeluratkaisuihin vanhojen asuinalueiden uudistamisesta.

Halu purkaa modernistista arkkitehtuuria perustuu keskeiseltä osaltaan siihen, että halutaan rankaista modernistisia rakennuksia ja arkkitehtuuria 1950-80-luvuilla tehdyistä purkamisratkaisuista. Tämä keskustoista alkava kritiikki on osasyy siihen, miksi myös ajan asuntoalueet halutaan tuomita arkkitehtonisin ja moraalisin perustein.

Anteron ja Vesan hyvin esittämässä argumentissa sotketaan keskenään neljä erillistä asiaa virheellisellä tavalla:

- 1950-80 -lukujen purkamishuumassa tehtyjen virheellisten purkamisratkaisujen (esim: Norrmenin talo, Skohan talo) arvostelu.
- Tilalle toteutettujen modernististen rakennusten arvostelu ja halu purkaa ko. rakennukset
- Sivuutetaan se, että purkamisratkaisut olivat aikanaan lainmukaisia, vaikka ne tänä päivänä olisivatkin lainvastaisia.
- Sivuutetaan se, että nykyisen lain mukaan viranomaisten on suojeltava maankäyttö- ja rakennuslailla tai rakennussuojelulain nojalla myös modernistisia rakennuksia jotka rakennettiin virheellisin perustein purettujen rakennusten tilalle.

Mielestäni ajatus, että modernistinen arkkitehtuuri on moraalisesti sinänsä tuomittavaa ja sitä tulisi rankaista, on täysin perusteeton. Yhtä hyvin voitaisiin moraalisesti tuomita kertaustyylit, jugendtyyli tai 1920-luvun klassismi joiden tieltä purettiin yhtä arvokasta rakennuskantaa.

Modernistista arkkitehtuuria edustavia rakennuksia voidaan toki purkaa kolmen edellytyksen yhtäaikaisesti täyttyessä:

- Rakennukset ovat niin huonossa kunnossa, että uudisrakentaminen on kunnostamista taloudellisempaa
- Rakennuksille ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista käyttötarkoitusta
- Rakennusten suojeluun ei ole maankäyttö- tai rakennuslain tai rakennussuojelulain mukaisia perusteita

Jos haluaa purkaa Makkaratalon, KOP-kolmion tai  Enso-Gutzeitin talon on ensin vaadittava eduskuntaa muuttamaan maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakia sekä rakennussuojelulakia siten, että siihen lisätään asia "vanhojen kauniiden rakennusten tilalle rakennettuja modernistisia rakennuksia ei kuitenkaan saa suojella näiden lakien perusteella, vaikka lain mukaiset perusteet niiden säilyttämiseen ovat olemassa".

On selvää, että tällainen lainmuutos ei olisi rakennusten omistajien tasapuolista kohtelua. Rakennussuojelua koskevan lainsäädännön on pakko olla sellainen, että perusteet koskevat tasapuolisesti kaikkia tällä hetkellä 
olemassa olevia rakennuksia.




> Hetkinen... Aallon arkkitehtuuriko voittaa Theodor Höijerin?


En tässä nyt puhu siitä, voittaako Aallon arkkitehtuuri Höijerin arkkitehtuurin.

Toteaisin vain seuraavat asiat:
- Aallon Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttori on kansainvälisesti tunnettu arkkitehtuurikohde
- Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttori on suunniteltu paikalleen sopivaksi sen ajatuksen mukaan, joka Alvar Aallolla on ollut Helsingin merellisen julkisivun kehittämisestä.
- Enso-Gutzeit on ollut yksi Suomen suurimmista vientiteollisuuden yrityksistä. Sen toiminta on ollut aivan keskeinen osa sodanjälkeistä historiaa. Rakennuksessa on tehty Suomen sodanjälkeisen kehityksen kannalta hyvin merkittäviä

Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttori on kaikkien tietojen mukaan pääosin hyvin rakennettu, edelleen hyvässä kunnossa ja alkuperäinen asu on pitkälti säilynyt myös sisätiloissa.

Enso-Gutzeitin rakennuksen suojelulle on siis olemassa kaikki maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain sekä rakennussuojelulain mukaiset perusteet. Voimassaolevan lain mukaan rakennusta ei voi purkaa. En nyt muista, onko rakennus jo suojeltu asemakaavalla tai rakennussuojelulailla. 

On eri asia, että jos nykyinen lainsäädäntö olisi ollut voimassa 1950-luvun lopulla, Norrmenin talo olisi todennäköisesti säilytetty.




> Kaupunkikuvallisesti vitivalkoinen laatikko ei sovi punatiilisten makasiinien, asuintalojen eikä Uspenskin katedraalin joukkoon sitten tippaakaan.


Tämä on sinun mielipiteesi, jonka toki jakaa moni. 
Perusteluna "vitivalkoinen laatikko" on hyvin ohut.

Oma mielipiteeni on se, että Aallon Enson talo sopii erinomaisesti paikalleen. Muistaakseni sen ajatuksena on ollut jatkaa Kauppatorin pohjoispuolen rakennusriviä Katajanokan puolelle. Mittakaavallisesti Enson talo ei poikkea Katajanokalla olleista muista rakennuksista. Uspenskin katedraali kohoaa Enson talon ylitse kaupunkikuvallisena maamerkkinä täysin asiallisella tavalla.
Eteläsataman eri puolten julkisivussa vaihtelevat vaaleat rapatut tai luonnonkiviset talot sekä punatiiliset rakennukset.




> Pitäisikö nekin purkaa ja rakentaa valkoiset laatikot tilalle?


Nykytilanteessa Suomen suurten kaupunkien keskustat koostuvat mittakaavaltaan, materiaaleiltaan ja tyyleiltään erilaisista rakennuksista.
On täysin mahdotonta vaatia suomalaisten kaupunkien keskustoissa kaupunkikuvan mittakaavallista ja muotokielellistä yhtenäisyyttä.

----------


## teme

Keskustelu luisui asuintalosta Helsingin keskustakorttelin, samapa tuo.

Rakennuksen purkuun kuin myös suojeluun pitää olla joku hyvä syy. Se että talo on vanha ei ole hyvä syy. Ei Norrménin taloa olisi tullut suojella sen takia, että se oli vanha, vaan siksi että se oli hieno ja sopi ympäristöönsä. Helsingin keskustassa on vanhojakin taloja joiden korvaamista en suuremmin harmittelisi, esimerkiksi vanha KOPin (vai oliko se SYPin?) pääkonttori Aleksanterinkadulla Yliopiston päärakennusta vastapäätä.

Makkaratalon ongelmia ei ratkota pensselillä, olen ollut ko. talossa töissäkin vähän aikaa ja siellä on juuri sitä nauhatoimistoa jota on yli kysynnän tarjolla. Taloa ei voi kuiteinkaan tarkastella yksinään, vaan pitää katsoa koko Rautatientoria:

Kaivokatu on jalankulkijavirraltaan yksi Helsingin vilkkaimpia, ja siitä huolimatta sellainen paikka ettei siellä paljon pysähdellä. Alla oleva asematunnelin viihtyisyydessä on myös korjaamisen varaa. Makkaratalo on ongelmallinen kahdesta syystä, ensinnäkin se on liian korkea ja siten varjostaa koko Kaivokatua, toiseksi arkadiaratkaisu eristää sen katutilasta. Kun tähän lisätään Rautatieaseman edustan parkkipaikka, niin tuloksena on epäviihtyisä autokuilu.

Kävelykeskustan yhteydessä Kaivokatu ja Kaisaniemenkatua tulisi sulkea autoliikenteeltä. (En muuten ymmärrä argumenttia ajoyhteydestä asemalle, laitureilta ei ole olennaisesti pitempi matka Töölölahdenkadun päähän jossa on jopa pieni parkkipaikka.) Samalla pitäisi miettiä koko Rautatientorin ympäristö uusiksi.

Mitä järkeä on tällöin säästää talo joka on suunniteltu aivan erillaiseen autokaupunkiin, se kuuluisa makkarahan on parkkiliuska!? Semminkin kun sen tilankäyttö on huonoa ja se on liian korkea.

Karkeasti ottaen ehdottaisin seuraavaa:
- Puretaan makkaratalo ja korvataan se Keskuskadun suuntaiselle kolme-neljäkerroksisella talolla, jonka pohjoisreuna menee hyvän matkaa nykyisen Kaivokadun päälle, ratikkapysäkki jää sen ja Rautatieaseman väliin, tai originaalimmin, tehdään talon sisälle katettu pysäkki.
- Asematunnelia päältä avaataan katua.
- Rautatientori tarvitsee lisärakennuksen, Hesarin palkkaaman arkkitehdin idea kapeasta Mikonkadun suuntaisesta rakennuksesta ei ole ollenkaan huono.

Tai jotenkin näin. Helsingin 60-70 luvun kortteleista suojelisin KELAn pääkonttorin koska se on poikkeuksellisen merkittävä, ehkä Makkaratalon ja Enson pääkonttorin. Muita ei tule heti mieleen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oma mielipiteeni on se, että Aallon Enson talo sopii erinomaisesti paikalleen. Muistaakseni sen ajatuksena on ollut jatkaa Kauppatorin pohjoispuolen rakennusriviä Katajanokan puolelle. Mittakaavallisesti Enson talo ei poikkea Katajanokalla olleista muista rakennuksista. Uspenskin katedraali kohoaa Enson talon ylitse kaupunkikuvallisena maamerkkinä täysin asiallisella tavalla.
> Eteläsataman eri puolten julkisivussa vaihtelevat vaaleat rapatut tai luonnonkiviset talot sekä punatiiliset rakennukset.


Olen Mikon kanssa samaa mieltä että Aallon piirtämä E-G:n marmorinen pääkonttori istuu Kauppatorin maisemaan hyvin. Talo rakennettiin kun olin vaippaikäinen, ja minun on vaikea kuvitella sen paikalle mitään toista taloa. 

Olkaamme iloisia että eri puolelle Stadia on jätetty lukuisia punatiilisiä 1800-luvun taloja vielä pystyyn. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Karkeasti ottaen ehdottaisin seuraavaa:
> - Puretaan makkaratalo ja korvataan se Keskuskadun suuntaiselle kolme-neljäkerroksisella talolla, jonka pohjoisreuna menee hyvän matkaa nykyisen Kaivokadun päälle, ratikkapysäkki jää sen ja Rautatieaseman väliin, tai originaalimmin, tehdään talon sisälle katettu pysäkki.


Minä en oikein ymmärrä mitä Kaivokadun kaventamisella puoleen sen nykyisestä leveydestä saavutetaan? Rautatieaseman julkisivuhan peittyisi kokonaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> - 1950-80 -lukujen purkamishuumassa tehtyjen virheellisten purkamisratkaisujen (esim: Norrmenin talo, Skohan talo) arvostelu.



Oma arvosteluni ei keskity pelkästää tuolle aikakaudelle. Tuo on vain aikakausista pahin ja näyttävin, eikä aiempia purkukausia edeltävistä ajoista ei ole paljonkaan kuvia ja dokumentteja aina saatavilla.




> - Tilalle toteutettujen modernististen rakennusten arvostelu ja halu purkaa ko. rakennukset



Itselläni ei ole Aallon arkkitehtuuria vastaan mitään, pidän sitä hyvinkin hienona ja siistinä. Kyse on juuri siitä, minkä tilalle tai läheisyyteen ne on rakennettu. En suinkaan vaatisi purkaa Enson taloa, jos julkisivua ja tärkeimpiä osia siitä ei voisi siirtää muualle.




> - Sivuutetaan se, että purkamisratkaisut olivat aikanaan lainmukaisia, vaikka ne tänä päivänä olisivatkin lainvastaisia.



Edelleenkin on lainmukaisia ratkaisuja, jotka eivät suurinta osaa miellytä. Näistä julkisuutta eniten on saanut Töölön makasiinit.




> Yhtä hyvin voitaisiin moraalisesti tuomita kertaustyylit, jugendtyyli tai 1920-luvun klassismi joiden tieltä purettiin yhtä arvokasta rakennuskantaa.



Kyllä, ehdottomasti. Jos rakennus ei sovi katukuvaan tai ole muuten arkkitehtuurisesti silmiä hivelevä, on tyylisuunnasta riippumatta syytä korvata nämä paikoilla aiemmin sijainneilla rakennuksilla. Mutta kuten totesin, ei kuvia ja dokumentteja ole aina saatavilla. Tämän vuoksi juuri -50-80-luku ovat silmätikkuina. Lisäksi ei ole suinkaan niin, että näiden silmätikkujen paikalla olisi aiemmin sijannut arkkitehtuurin helmiä.  Uuden ympäristöön sopivan rakennuksenkaan rakentaminen korvaamaan nykyistä ei olisi aina pahasta.




> Jos haluaa purkaa Makkaratalon, KOP-kolmion tai  Enso-Gutzeitin talon on ensin vaadittava eduskuntaa muuttamaan maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakia sekä rakennussuojelulakia siten, että siihen lisätään asia "vanhojen kauniiden rakennusten tilalle rakennettuja modernistisia rakennuksia ei kuitenkaan saa suojella näiden lakien perusteella, vaikka lain mukaiset perusteet niiden säilyttämiseen ovat olemassa".



Tämä vaatisi myös tahon, joka päättää, mitä siihen saa rakentaa. Makkaratalon paikalla ennen Skohan taloa ole välttämättä mitään Makkarataloa kauniimpaa sijainnut. Eikä se välttämättä tarvitse kuin pykälän, joka asettaa edellisen, jo puretun rakennuksen julkisivun nykyisen rakennuksen edelle suojelussa. Eli suojellaan purettu rakennus (tai julkisivu), joka ei enää ole olemassa, mutta jonka suojelun arvoisen julkisivun rakentaminen on mahdollista toteuttaa.




> - Aallon Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttori on kansainvälisesti tunnettu arkkitehtuurikohde





> - Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttori on suunniteltu paikalleen sopivaksi sen ajatuksen mukaan, joka Alvar Aallolla on ollut Helsingin merellisen julkisivun kehittämisestä.


Alvar Aallon rakennukset yleensäkin ovat maailmalla tunnettuja arkkitehtuurikohteita, eikä syyttä. Enson-Gutzeitin talo olisi kuitenkin sopinut paremmin ympäristöönsä Laajasalon tai Töölönlahden rannoilla.




> Tämä on sinun mielipiteesi, jonka toki jakaa moni. 
> Perusteluna "vitivalkoinen laatikko" on hyvin ohut.



En suinkaan moiti Aallon arkkitehtuuria, vaan halusin tuolla jyrkällä ilmaisulla verrata taloa ympäristöönsä. Mielipideasioista me todellakin tässä keskustelussa kirjoitamme.




> Mittakaavallisesti Enson talo ei poikkea Katajanokalla olleista muista rakennuksista.



Mittakaavaltaan se on sopiva kyllä, mutta silmiin se pistää. Jos Kauppatorilta pienikin talo maalattaisiin kirkkaan pinkiksi, pistäisi se silmään aika pahasti.




> On täysin mahdotonta vaatia suomalaisten kaupunkien keskustoissa kaupunkikuvan mittakaavallista ja muotokielellistä yhtenäisyyttä.



On melko yleistä, että puolustellaan kaupunkien kerroksellisuutta ja monimuotoista rakentamista, ja myös itse ymmärrän sen tärkeyden kaupunkikuvassa. Ajankuvana kuitenkin tietyt pompöösit ovat turhan radikaaleja säilytettäviksi edes historiallisten seikkojen tai kerroksellisuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eikä se välttämättä tarvitse kuin pykälän, joka asettaa edellisen, jo puretun rakennuksen julkisivun nykyisen rakennuksen edelle suojelussa. Eli suojellaan purettu rakennus (tai julkisivu), joka ei enää ole olemassa, mutta jonka suojelun arvoisen julkisivun rakentaminen on mahdollista toteuttaa.


Tämä on juuri se asia, josta on mahdotonta säätää lakia ja joka on muutenkin mahdoton toteuttaa. Ei voida tehdä lakia, jolla suojellaan jo purettuja taloja, vaikka niiden arvo olisi miten suuri tahansa.

Rakennussuojelu perustuu siihen, että jokin olemassaoleva rakennus, jonka korjaaminen on mahdollista, päätetään säilyttää. Rakennussuojelu perustuu taloudellisesti yleensä siihen, että taloa voi nykyisellään tai korjauksen jälkeen käyttää tavanomaisesti esimerkiksi asuin-, liike-, tai työpaikkatilana.

Jos tavanomaista käyttöä ei ole, valtio (rakennussuojelulailla suojeltu kohde) tai kunta (maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki eli asemakaavalla suojeltu kohde) joutuu korvaamaan suojelusta aiheutuvat kustannukset.

On mahdotonta säätää laki, joka edellyttää suojeluarvoisen rakennuksen (esim. Enso-Gutzeitin talo tai Makkaratalo) purkamista jonkun toisen talon rekonstruoimiseksi.

Tähän on yksinkertainen asiaperuste. Esimerkiksi Norrménin talosta tai Skohan talosta tällä hetkellä on olemassa dokumentointia, esimerkiksi valokuvia ja rakennuspiirustukset. Ne ovat se arkkitehtoninen tai kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo, joka kyseisistä taloista on jäljellä. Nämä arvot eivät lisäänny, jos rakennus rakennetaan uudelleen. Päinvastoin menetetään Enso-Gutzeitin talon tai Makkaratalon arvo.

Jos tällaisesta asiasta kuitenkin säädettäisiin laki, tulisivat kaikki nettokustannukset valtion tai kaupungin maksettaviksi.

On luonnollisesti mahdollista, että jokin rakennuksen omistaja päättää purkaa talon ja rakentaa sen tilalle rekonstruktion aiemmasta rakennusta - mutta tämä edellyttää, että purettava talo ei ole maankäyttö- tai rakennuslain nojalla suojeltava.




> En suinkaan vaatisi purkaa Enson taloa, jos julkisivua ja tärkeimpiä osia siitä ei voisi siirtää muualle.


Enso-Gutzeitin talon arvo on sidottu paikkaansa:
- Rakennus on suunniteltu nimenomaan nykyiselle sijaintipaikalleen
- Rakennus on sopeutettu ympäröivään rakennuskantaan sen tulkinnan mukaan, jonka sen suunnittelija on valinnut
- Rakennus liittyy nimenomaisesti vientiteollisuuden ja merenkulun historiaan, koska se on toiminut Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttorina. Ko. yhtiöhän on toiminut myös laivanvarustamisen rahoittajana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen Mikon kanssa samaa mieltä että Aallon piirtämä E-G:n marmorinen pääkonttori istuu Kauppatorin maisemaan hyvin. Talo rakennettiin kun olin vaippaikäinen, ja minun on vaikea kuvitella sen paikalle mitään toista taloa.


Tämä Rainerin vilpitön ja rehellinen kommentti kuvastaa aika hyvin suojelun ja purkamisen problematiikkaa. Olen itse ollut havaitsevinani Rainerin esittämän ajatuksen hyvin yleisenä: Se on hyvää ja suojeltavaa, joka on tullut tutuksi omassa lapsuudessa ja nuoruudessa. Sitä vanhempaan ei ole kontaktia, sitä uudempi on uhka sille, mihin oma mieli on ankkuroitunut.

Pystyykö suojelusta päättävä olemaan objektiivinen? Väitän, että se on tavattoman vaikeata. Ja oli suojelua koskeva lainsäädäntö mitä hyvänsä, se itsessään on tulos tietyistä arvovalinnoista ja sen perusteella tehdyt päätökset suojella tai olla suojelematta ovat toinen arvovalinta. En itse ymmärrä mitään objektiivista perustetta sille, että makasiineja ei suojeltu ja Enson talo on suojeltu. Samat perustelut voitaisiin kirjoittaa molempien puolesta ja vastaan.

Kritisoin näissä kysymyksissä sisäistä epäloogisuutta, joka on seurausta arvovalinnoista tai asioiden suppeasta ymmärtämisestä. En ole itse taiteilija enkä ole opiskellut rakennusarkkitehtuuria ymmärtääkseni objektiivisia perusteita estetiikalle. Voiko joku opetella tietämään toista paremmin, mikä on kaunista ja mikä rumaa? Vai onko kyse lopulta vain makuasiasta eli arvosta?

Epäloogista on minusta hyväksyä rakennuksen ennallistaminen (mihin rakennuksen elämänkaaren vaiheeseen?), jolloin rakennuksesta puretaan siihen myöhemmin rakennettuja osia, joilla se on "pilattu". Mutta kun kaupunkikuva on pilattu myöhemmin rakennetuilla osilla - kuten Makkaratalolla tai Enson pääkonttorilla - silloin ei ennallistaminen tulekaan kyseeseen.

Miksi Enson pääkonttorin suojelua perustellaan sillä, että rakennuksen suunnitelleella arkkitehdilla oli idea hävittää Katajanokalta kaikki muukin ja rakentaa rantaan monotoninen sarja Enson pääkonttoreita. Idea ei toteutunut ja Enson konttori jäi vain rikkomaan maiseman ympäristöstä poikkeavan tyylinsä vuoksi. Kysymys ei ole siitä, onko rakennus hyvää vain huonoa arkkitehtuuria, vaan sellainen rakennus ei paikalle sovi.

Teme kuvasi hyvin, miksi Makkaratalo ei objektiivisesti ajateltuna sovi paikalleen (liika korkeus ym.). Lisäksi rakennuksen osittaisen suojelun yhteydessä on kuitenkin sallittu olennaisia muutoksia Rewellin alkuperäiseen ideaan, jotta rakennus ja ympäristö toimisivat jotenkin yhteen. Arkadi lasitetaan ja ajoluiskat poistetaan. Pysäköintikerros rakennetaan toimistoiksi. Makkaralta poistuu tarkoitus, mutta se jätetään rumentamaan ympäristöä, koska se nyt tuli joskus tehdyksi.

Menestyvällä kaupungilla on varaa paikata haavansa ja siistiä arpensa. Eri asia on, onko sillä halua. Parjattu Korpinen näki tämän asian yhdellä tavalla. Eivät rakennukset niin kamalan kalliita ole liiketoiminnassa. Purkaminen yhden rakennuksen osalta voi olla kestävän kehityksen vastaista, mutta miten mahtaa olla kokonaisuudessa?

Karkean arvauksen voi tehdä vaikka siitä, miten Keilalahden alue on lähtenyt kehittymään. Eräs Nokia-niminen firma kyseli Korpista edeltäneen apulaiskaupunginjohtajan aikana mahdollisuutta sijoittua Helsinkiin. Nokian ideat eivät istuneet akj:n visioihin ja Nokia lähti Espooseen. Kaupunkisaneeraus toteutuu nyt niin, että rakennetaan kuitenkin uutta, mutta autokaupungiksi. Nokia on osa Keilalahden alueen imua, ja se vaikuttaa kiinteistöjen arvostukseen ja sitä kautta arvoon toisaalla.

Yhdyskuntarakenteen kannalta olisi ollut parempi tehdä uudet rakennukset hyvällä paikalla olleiden vanhojen tilalle.

Tämä on nyt ristiriidassa sitten sen kanssa, että valitan Ensosta ja Makkarasta. Aivan. Kaupunkisaneerauksellakin voi olla ristiriitaiset lähtökohdat ja tavoitteet. Ei ole perustetta sanoa, ettei koskaan saa purkaa tai että purkaminen on aina perusteltua. Liian helppoahan tämä sillä tavoin olisikin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakennussuojelu perustuu siihen, että jokin olemassaoleva rakennus, jonka korjaaminen on mahdollista, päätetään säilyttää.


Niinpä, RAKENNUSsuojelu! Ei kaupunkikuva- tai rakennetun ympräistön suojelu.

Täsmälleen samat kriteerit voidaan osoittaa rakennusta suurempaan mittakaavaan, jolloin yksittäisestä rakennuskesta tulee vain objekti, joka voidaan sopimattomana purkaa tai puretuksi tultuaan sopivana palauttaa.

Wulffin talosta oli purettu parvekkeet, ne palautettiin. Rikollista! Eiväthän parvekkeet ja takorautakaiteet olleet enää alkuperäisiä, niissä ei ollut sitä vanhan käsityön ja sepäntaidon arvoa.




> On mahdotonta säätää laki, joka edellyttää suojeluarvoisen rakennuksen (esim. Enso-Gutzeitin talo tai Makkaratalo) purkamista jonkun toisen talon rekonstruoimiseksi.


Mikä sen tekee mahdottomaksi. Luulenpa, että 1960-luvulla löytyi läjäpäin ihmisiä vakuuttamaan, että on mahdoton sätää laki, joka määrää rakennuksen omistajan pitämään pystyssä ja kunnossa rakennuksen, jolle ei sen mielestä ole enää käyttöä.

Olen aivan varma, että meidän nuori, vasta rakennuksiin ulottuva suojelukulttuurimme tulee laajenemaan myös miljöiden suojeluun. Muutamia sotia tästä asiasta on jo käyty, koska ongelma on juuri siinä, että lainsäädäntö on alkeellinen ja puutteellinen, kun se rajoittuu vain rakennuksiin.




> Tähän on yksinkertainen asiaperuste. Esimerkiksi Norrménin talosta tai Skohan talosta tällä hetkellä on olemassa dokumentointia, esimerkiksi valokuvia ja rakennuspiirustukset. Ne ovat se arkkitehtoninen tai kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo, joka kyseisistä taloista on jäljellä. Nämä arvot eivät lisäänny, jos rakennus rakennetaan uudelleen. Päinvastoin menetetään Enso-Gutzeitin talon tai Makkaratalon arvo.


En näe tässä asiassa mitään eroa siihen, miten rakennuksia ennallistetaan purkamalla niiden lisäyksiä ja tekemällä uudelleen osia ja yksityiskohtia, jotka on aikaisemmin hävitetty.

Palaanpa tässä yhteydessä joukkoliikenteen pariin. Onko rikollista ja mahdotonta, että raitiovaunu, bussi tai metrojuna palautetaan siihen asuun, jossa se oli valmistuttuaan? Tehdäänkö silloin arvovirhe? Alan harrastajat - julkisen vallan toimesta kun tätä on kovin vähän harrastettu - ovat pitäneet aina kunnia-asiana palauttaa ajoneuvo "alkuperäiseen asuunsa". Siitäkin huolimatta, että alkuperäinen asu olisi ollut käytössä vain hyvin vähän aikaa. H:gin kaupunginmuseo onkin tässä asiassa toisessa ääripäässä: vaunua ei saa korjata siitä tilasta, jossa se sattui olemaan hylättäessä. Koska kaikki korjaaminen on epäautenttista eikä kuulu vaunun historiaan.

Enson talo on remontissa. Rikollista! Alvari valkkasi siihen pintamateriaalin, joka ei kestä meidän ilmastoa. Nyt siihen puututaan. Eivät uudet marmorit ole alkuperäisiä. Eikö talon muka pidäkään näyttää siltä miksi se luonnollisesti kehittyy?

Mitä saa muuttaa, korjata ja ennallistaa on AINA arvokysymys. Rappaus tai marmoripinnoitteen vaihto tai rakennuksen purku ja maiseman korjaaminen (jonkin) paikalla olleen entisen rakennuksen mukaisella rakennuksella ovat objektiivisesti sama asia. Toimenpiteiden aste vain asetetaan arvovalinnan perusteella johonkin. Puritaistit tietenkin purkavat kaikki Skattan rakennukset ja palauttavat saaren kaikkea rakentamista (siis myös ensimmäistä puutalokautta) edeltävään luonnontilaan. Kallioiden ennallistamisessa muuten onkin sitten haastetta.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä Rainerin vilpitön ja rehellinen kommentti kuvastaa aika hyvin suojelun ja purkamisen problematiikkaa. Olen itse ollut havaitsevinani Rainerin esittämän ajatuksen hyvin yleisenä: Se on hyvää ja suojeltavaa, joka on tullut tutuksi omassa lapsuudessa ja nuoruudessa. Sitä vanhempaan ei ole kontaktia, sitä uudempi on uhka sille, mihin oma mieli on ankkuroitunut.


En minä vaadi E-G:n pääkonttorin suojelemista, jos joku rakentaa sen paikalle jonkun vielä tyylikkäämmän arvorakennuksen. Mutta en näe mitään järkeä sen purkamisessakaan koska se palvelee nykyisessä tehtävässään hyvin. Mutta jos Stora Enso -konserni myy kiinteistön pois ja uusi omistaja haluaa rakentaa sen tilalle Citymarketin niin silloin nouse niskakarvat pystyyn. 




> En itse ymmärrä mitään objektiivista perustetta sille, että makasiineja ei suojeltu ja Enson talo on suojeltu. Samat perustelut voitaisiin kirjoittaa molempien puolesta ja vastaan.


Objektiivinen perustelu oli kai se, että makasiineille ei löytynyt paikan arvokkuudelle (eduskuntatalon edessä) riittävän arvokasta käyttötarkoitusta. 

Jos Kiasmaa ei olisi ehditty rakentaa ennenkuin makasiinien purkamisesta/säilyttämisestä alettiin tosissan kinastella, niin makasiinit olisi voitu peruskorjata täysin ja nykytaiteen museo voitu sijoittaa niihin, ja vastaavasti rakentaa musiikkitalo Kiasman paikalle. Moni olisi varmaan tyytyväinen, mutta sellainen vahinko oli jo päässyt tapahumaan että Kiasma oli jo rakenettu, ja lisää taidemuseoita keskustaan ei tarvittu. Makasiinien toimiminen lähes yksinomaan hiphop-kansan rellestelypaikkana jakoi kaupunkilaisten ja koko kansan mielipiteet niin jyrkästi, että katsottiin että 15 vuotta siinä tarkoituksessa sai riittää. 




> Kritisoin näissä kysymyksissä sisäistä epäloogisuutta, joka on seurausta arvovalinnoista tai asioiden suppeasta ymmärtämisestä. En ole itse taiteilija enkä ole opiskellut rakennusarkkitehtuuria ymmärtääkseni objektiivisia perusteita estetiikalle. Voiko joku opetella tietämään toista paremmin, mikä on kaunista ja mikä rumaa? Vai onko kyse lopulta vain makuasiasta eli arvosta?


En ole minäkään opiskellut, mutta tunnustan että olen aikoinaan nuoruudessani käynyt A-osaston pääskokeissa. Tiedät varmaan että sinne on hyvin vaikeaa päästä. Painoarvo opiskelijavalinnoissa on taiteellisissa kyvyissä ja miten osaa hahmottaa asioita visuaalisesti. Jokainen osa varmaan piirtää laatikkomaisia taloja, mutta pääsykoetehtävissä ei pyydetä tekemään sitä. 




> Miksi Enson pääkonttorin suojelua perustellaan sillä, että rakennuksen suunnitelleella arkkitehdilla oli idea hävittää Katajanokalta kaikki muukin ja rakentaa rantaan monotoninen sarja Enson pääkonttoreita.


Oliko näin? Vaikka olisi ollut, niin sen ajan henki oli että vanhat satamarakennusket edustivat jotain mystistä rappiokulttuuria. Kaupunki oli luultavasti tilannut suunnitelman koko Katajanokan sataman uudistamiseksi joksikin edustuskaupunginosaksi. Siihen aikaan suunniteltiin niin monta muutakin kohdetta periaatteella että kaikki vanha matalaksi ja uutta tilalle.

Ajateltiin myös varmaan, että koska Suomessa toimi silloin maailmankuulu arkkitehti, niin häneltä on pakko tilata jotain, että olisi jotain referenssejä näyttää kotimaastakin. Olisi muuten aika noloa. 




> Idea ei toteutunut ja Enson konttori jäi vain rikkomaan maiseman ympäristöstä poikkeavan tyylinsä vuoksi. Kysymys ei ole siitä, onko rakennus hyvää vain huonoa arkkitehtuuria, vaan sellainen rakennus ei paikalle sovi.


Kyllä se mielestäni sopii, koska vaikka se ei jäljittele tyylillisesti Kauppatorin Empire-rakennuksia, niin se on oikeassa mittakaavassa, ja sen huomaa että väri ja ikkunajako ja ikkunoiden syvenykset on suunniteltu huolellisesti. 




> Teme kuvasi hyvin, miksi Makkaratalo ei objektiivisesti ajateltuna sovi paikalleen (liika korkeus ym.). Lisäksi rakennuksen osittaisen suojelun yhteydessä on kuitenkin sallittu olennaisia muutoksia Rewellin alkuperäiseen ideaan, jotta rakennus ja ympäristö toimisivat jotenkin yhteen. Arkadi lasitetaan ja ajoluiskat poistetaan. Pysäköintikerros rakennetaan toimistoiksi. Makkaralta poistuu tarkoitus, mutta se jätetään rumentamaan ympäristöä, koska se nyt tuli joskus tehdyksi


Näin on. Koko makkaratalon rumuus konkretisoistuu sen mattapintaisessa tummanharmaassa värissä ja matalissa ikkunoissa, jotka saa sen näyttämään "halvalta". Talossa on joitakin jänniä yksityiskohtia joista makkara on yksi mutta on joitakin muita, jotka voitaisiin tuoda paremmin esiin, mutta sitä ei viitsitä tehdä. Sisältäpäin ainakin myymälätilojen osalta se on aina ollut toimiva talo, ja toimistojen uusiminen ajanmukaisiksi ei varmaan ole ylivoimainen tehtävä.




> Karkean arvauksen voi tehdä vaikka siitä, miten Keilalahden alue on lähtenyt kehittymään. Eräs Nokia-niminen firma kyseli Korpista edeltäneen apulaiskaupunginjohtajan aikana mahdollisuutta sijoittua Helsinkiin. Nokian ideat eivät istuneet akj:n visioihin ja Nokia lähti Espooseen.


Nokialla oli Rautatientorilla Mikonkadulla oma pääkonttorirakennus jo 1940-luvulta asti. Kun se alkoi käydä vanhanaikaiseksi 1980-luvulle tultaessa, osti Nokia Keilaniemen tontin ja oli tarkoitus rakentaa sinne nykyistä pääkonttoria paljon pienempi jonne silloisen "sekatavarakauppa"-Nokian keskushallinto lisättynä luultavasti "Data-yksikön" suunnitelutoimistolla olisi kevyesti mahtunut. Ei ole selvässä muistissa mitä Helsingin kaupunki oli tarjonnut vastineeksi, olen kuullut jostain Herttoniemen tontista. 

Nokian silloisella pääjohtajalla oli selvä halu päästä Espooseen koska kyseinen herra asui itse siellä, ja Espoossa ei ollut pysäköintiongelmia. Ennen kuin Keilaniemen konttoria edes ehdittiin alkaa rakentaa, oli pääjohtajakin vaihtunut traagisella tavalla, ja silloin päätettiin toistaiseksi pysytellä Esplanadilla vuokratiloissa, ja antaa Keilaniemen tontin odottaa rauhassa, kunnes johdolla oli jonkinlainen yksimielisyys millaisiin tuotteisiin koko Nokia ryhtyy keskittymään. 




> Kaupunkisaneeraus toteutuu nyt niin, että rakennetaan kuitenkin uutta, mutta autokaupungiksi. Nokia on osa Keilalahden alueen imua, ja se vaikuttaa kiinteistöjen arvostukseen ja sitä kautta arvoon toisaalla.


Näin on, mutta näin on tapahtunut monessa muussakin maailman kaupungissa. Helsinki tulee vain jälkijunassa.




> Yhdyskuntarakenteen kannalta olisi ollut parempi tehdä uudet rakennukset hyvällä paikalla olleiden vanhojen tilalle.


Näin on, mutta silloin oli muotia lähteä kaupungista ulos, ja jotkut kuvittelevat sitä vieläkin. Mutta häiritseekö se, jos jäi hyville paikoille rakennuksia joita voi uusiokäyttää.




> Alan harrastajat - julkisen vallan toimesta kun tätä on kovin vähän harrastettu - ovat pitäneet aina kunnia-asiana palauttaa ajoneuvo "alkuperäiseen asuunsa". Siitäkin huolimatta, että alkuperäinen asu olisi ollut käytössä vain hyvin vähän aikaa. H:gin kaupunginmuseo onkin tässä asiassa toisessa ääripäässä: vaunua ei saa korjata siitä tilasta, jossa se sattui olemaan hylättäessä. Koska kaikki korjaaminen on epäautenttista eikä kuulu vaunun historiaan.


Harrastusajoneuvot eivät ole käyttöajoneuvoja. Siksi niiden entisöiminen alkuperäiseen asuun, museoesineiksi, pidetään tavoiteltavana. Rakennusten kohdalla joita käytetään, joudutaan aina tekemään kompromisseja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Antero, Vesa ja Teme ovat varsin pitkälle lähteneet siitä, että esim. Makkaratalo ja Enso-Gutzeitin talo tulisi kaupunkikuvaa rumentavina 
purkaa pois ja korvata paikalla aiemmin olleilla taloilla.

Tämä on kuitenkin nykyisten maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain sekä rakennussuojelulain vastaista, koska kyseisten rakennusten suojelulle on olemassa maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain ja rakennussuojelulain mukaiset perusteet.

Rakennussuojelu perustuu lain mukaan objektiivisiin tosiasioihin. On oltava erityisiä arvoja, jotka mainitaan maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaissa sekä rakennussuojelulaissa. Nämä määritellään objektiivisesti, ei makuarvostelmina.

Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki 57§ (30§ maakuntakaava, 41§ yleiskaava)

"Jos jotakin aluetta tai rakennusta on maiseman, luonnonarvojen, rakennetun ympäristön, kulttuurihistoriallisten arvojen tai muiden erityisten ympäristöarvojen vuoksi suojeltava, asemakaavassa voidaan antaa sitä koskevia tarpeellisia määräyksiä (suojelumääräykset). Suojelumääräysten tulee olla maanomistajalle kohtuullisia."

Rakennussuojelulaki 2§ 

"Tässä laissa tarkoitetun suojelun kohteita ovat sellaiset rakennukset, rakennusryhmät ja rakennetut alueet, joilla on kulttuurihistoriallista merkitystä rakennushistorian, rakennustaiteen, rakennustekniikan, erityisten ympäristöarvojen, rakennuksen käytön tai siihen liittyvien tapahtumien taikka rakennuksen ainutlaatuisuuden tai tyypillisyyden kannalta. Rakennukseen luetaan kuuluvaksi sen kiinteä sisustus."

3§ määrää suojelun tapahtuvaksi asemakaava-alueella yleensä asemakaavalla

Enso-Gutzeitin talon ja Makkaratalon osalta toteutuvat kaikki Rakennussuojelulain 2§ mainitsemat perusteet ja Maankäyttö- ja rakennussuojelulain 57§ mukaiset perusteet. 

Perusteet eivät ota mitenkään kantaa siihen, onko ko. rakennus ruma tai kaunis, joka olisi ehkä subjektiivinen arvoasetelma.




> Niinpä, RAKENNUSsuojelu! Ei kaupunkikuva- tai rakennetun ympräistön suojelu.


Me elämme maassa, jossa yksityisomistus on vahvasti suojattua.

Rakennussuojelu tarkoittaa sitä, että varsin rankalla kädellä puututaan yksityisomistukseen määräämällä, että joku tietty kiinteistö on suojeltava.

On täysin selvää, että jos edellytettäisiin jonkun kiinteistön, jonka suojeluun on lain mukaiset perusteet, purkamista toisen, taloudellisesti vähäarvoisemman kiinteistön toteuttamiseksi, 

Kaupunkikuvaa tai rakennetun ympäristön kokonaisuutta ei kukaan omista. Se on toki maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaissa määritelty edistettäväksi ja suojeltavaksi asiaksi. Itse suojelu voi kuitenkin kohdistua vain yksilöityihin rakennuksiin ja kiinteistöihin (lain tarkoittamiin rakennuksiin, rakennuskokonaisuuksiin ja rakennettuihin ympäristöihin).




> Täsmälleen samat kriteerit voidaan osoittaa rakennusta suurempaan mittakaavaan, jolloin yksittäisestä rakennuskesta tulee vain objekti, joka voidaan sopimattomana purkaa tai puretuksi tultuaan sopivana palauttaa.


Milläs toteat paikalleen huolellisesti sovitetut Makkaratalon ja Enso-Gutzeitin talot "sopimattomiksi"? 

Ainoat perusteet, jotka tässä ketjussa on esitetty rakennusten sopimattomuudelle ovat olleet:
- Rakennukset ovat "rumia" tai "laatikoita" 
- Rakennukset ovat osa suunniteltua laajempaa saneerausta
- Makkaratalo edustaa suunniteltua autokaupunkia
Nämä nyt vain eivät ole lain tarkoittamia perusteita.

Kaupunkikuvan osalta on toki selvää, että suunnitelmissa näkyy viittaus laajempiin saneeraushankkeisiin. Rakennukset eivät kuitenkaan näytä irrallisilta - Makkaratalo on osa suurta umpikorttelia ja Enson talo kytkeytyy suoraan Kauppatorin pohjoisrantaan.

Miten voisi pakottaa lailla jonkun purkamaan kannattavan talon ja rakentamaan tilalle vähemmän kannattavan? On selvää, että Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan joko valtion tai kunnan tulisi korvata aiheutunut vahinko.

Normaalissa rakennussuojelussa vahingonkorvausvelvollisuutta ei synny, koska omistaja on velvollinen pitämään rakennuksen kunnossa. Näin ollen rakennuksen huono kunto ei ole peruste korvata sitä, että se suojellaan, jos rakennukselle vain on osoittaa käyttötarkoitus.




> Rappaus tai marmoripinnoitteen vaihto tai rakennuksen purku ja maiseman korjaaminen (jonkin) paikalla olleen entisen rakennuksen mukaisella rakennuksella ovat objektiivisesti sama asia.


Eivät ole millään tavalla sama asia.

Kuten edellä totesin, rakennuksen kunnossapito on laissa määritelty omistajan velvollisuudeksi. 

Ne rakennukset, jotka tässä ketjussa erityisesti halutaan purkaa, on yksinkertaisen helppo tieteellisesti pätevällä tavalla osoittaa kohteiksi, jotka on maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain ja rakennussuojelulain perusteella suojeltava.
Tämä on ko. rakennusten osalta helppo osoittaa mm. seuraavin kriteerein:

- Rakennukset ovat tunnetun arkkitehdin kansallisesti ja kansainvälisesti tunnettuja töitä, joita on mm. esitelty laajasti ammattikirjallisuudesta
- Rakennukset on huolellisesti sovitettu kaupunkikuvaan aikanaan yleisin suunnitteluperiaattein
- Rakennuksiin liittyy erittäin huomattava määrä historiallisesti merkittäviä tapahtumia. Esimerkiksi Makkaratalo on ollut valmistumisestaan alkaen merkittävin Helsingin kaupunkikuvassa Helsinkiin junalla saavuttua kohdattava rakennus. Enso-Gutzeitin konttori taas on ollut yhden Suomen merkittävimmän vientiyrityksen konttori, jossa on tosiasiallisesti päätetty merkittävistä Suomea koskevia asioita

On eri asia, että on todennäköistä, että esimerkiksi Norrmenin talo, Skohan talo tai Heimolan talo olisivat täyttäneet vastaavat kriteerit, jos nykyiset maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki sekä rakennussuojelulaki olisivat olleet niitä purettaessa voimassa. 

Suojelu ei tietystikään tarkoita, että rakennuksia ei saisi korjata, jos se vain ei vaaranna rakennusten arvoa.

Kokeilisitte ennemin tapausta Heimolan talo. Siinähän tilalle ei ole rakennettu rakennustaiteelliselta ja historialliselta arvoltaan vertailukelpoista rakennusta.

----------


## teme

> Kritisoin näissä kysymyksissä sisäistä epäloogisuutta, joka on seurausta arvovalinnoista tai asioiden suppeasta ymmärtämisestä. En ole itse taiteilija enkä ole opiskellut rakennusarkkitehtuuria ymmärtääkseni objektiivisia perusteita estetiikalle. Voiko joku opetella tietämään toista paremmin, mikä on kaunista ja mikä rumaa? Vai onko kyse lopulta vain makuasiasta eli arvosta?


Estetiikan drop-outina toteaisin edelliseen seuraavaa:
Ihmisillä on mieltymyksiä. Se että osa näistä todetaan subjektiivisiksi ("Makkaratalo on ruma", "harmaa betoni on ankeaa") ja osa kvasi-objektiivisiksi ("Makkaratalon rakennusmassa peittää Kaivokadun ja Rautatieaseman alleen", "Makkaratalo ilmentää erikoisen hyvin aikansa arkkitehtuuria" tai "Makkaratalo on kansainvälisesti arvostettu") on arkikielen ja asiantuntijapuheen välinen erottelu, eli tässä ei ole kyse subjektiivisuudesta ja objektiivisuudesta sanojen sanakirjamerkityksessä.

Se onko maallikkojen vai asiantuntijoiden mielipide painavampi, on yleisempi asiantuntijavallan rajanveto-ongelma. Lyhyesti, arkkitehti todennäköisesti arvioi rakennusta laajemmin ottaen huomioon eri arvot, esimerkiksi julkisivu suhteessa sisätilojen mahdollisuuksin, eli paremmin kuin maallikko. Toisaalta maallikko saattaisi arvottaa uhraukset sisätiloissa julkisivun vuoksi eritavalla kuin arkkitehti, ja on yhdenlaisena loppuasiakkaana tässä oikeassa. Toinen osaa arvioida oikein ja toinen arvottaa oikein.

Toiseksi, subjektiivinen ei ole sama asia kuin sattumanvarainen. Se että pitää vauvoista on subjektiivinen kokemus, lähes kaikki ihmiset kuitenkin pitävät vauvoista. Tätä voi pitää yhdenalaisena objektiivisena tosiasiana. Eli jos pääsääntöisesti mieltymyksemme rakennusten ulkonäön suhteen on yhtenevä, niin tiedämme onko rakennus ruma katsomalla sitä.

Siis jos. Niissä tilanteissa missä on aitoja mieltymys-erimielisyyksiä sitten suostutellaan, neuvotellaan ja uhkaillaan. Helppo esimerkki: Lapselle ei ruoka maistu, todennäköisesti osittain siksi että lapsilla on erillainen ja yleensä herkempi makuaisti kuin aikuisilla. Äiti siinä sitten selittää, että kyllä se oikeasti on ihan hyvää, jos syöt nyt vielä tämän lusikallisen, ja muuta ei tule.

Sama juttu näiden arkkitehtuurikeskustelujen kanssa. Kansa valittaa että miksi tehdään tuollainen lasilinna. Arkkitehti selittää että teräsvaijerein ylhäältä ripustettu kerros ei ole pelottavan hutera vaan ilmava. Tai että ei mikään estä vetämästä vaijereita maahan saakka. Tai että jos kansa saa päättää niin koko kaupunki on yhtä Palmun latomaisemaa ja disneylandiä.

Minusta Makkaratalosta käydyissä keskusteluissa kaikki ovat suurin piirtein yhtä mieltä seuraavista asioista, eli Makkaratalo:
- varjostaa Kaivokatua,
- on mittakaavaltaan massiivinen,
- edustaa autokaupunkisuunnittelua,
- edustaa aikansa arkkitehtuuria, ja
- makkara on osa Helsingin kaupunkikuvaa.

Puolustajat ja vastustajat painottavat sitten eri asioita, ei kukaan purkua vaativa väitä etteikö rakennus olisi aikansa suunnitteluajattelun edustaja, eikä kukaan suojelija että rakennus istuisi ympäristöönsä. Puolustaja suostuttelee esim. viittaamalla makkaran rooliin helsinkiläisten mielenmaisemassa tai ulkomaisen arkkitehdin lausuntoon. Tai neuvottelee että ehkä sen rampin voi purkaa. Ja lopuksi uhkaillaan: tuskin mikään tilalle rakennettava on sen parempaa.

Keskustelua aiheesta ei voi sanoa korkeatasoiseksi, ja se johtuu siitä että Makkaratalo on ennakkotapaus. Eiköhän suurin osa suojelijakuntaa ole sitä mieltä ettei se talo nyt kuitenkaan ole sitä parasta modernismia jota pitäisi olla ensimmäisenä suojelemassa. Mutta kun sitä ollaan ensimmäisenä purkamassa, niin pelätään että jos se jyrätään niin menee kaikki muutkin.

----------


## teme

> Minä en oikein ymmärrä mitä Kaivokadun kaventamisella puoleen sen nykyisestä leveydestä saavutetaan? Rautatieaseman julkisivuhan peittyisi kokonaan.


Ei peity jos se vastapäinen rakennus ei ole kovin korkea. Ajan takaa sitä että jos se alue muutetaan kokonaan autottamaksi, meillä on suht massiivinen avotila Fennian korttelista Seurahuoneelle. Jotenkin sitä rakennusmassaa pitäisi ryhmitellä uudelleen, esim. niin että City-kortteli avattaisiin keskeltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajan takaa sitä että jos se alue muutetaan kokonaan autottamaksi, meillä on suht massiivinen avotila Fennian korttelista Seurahuoneelle. Jotenkin sitä rakennusmassaa pitäisi ryhmitellä uudelleen, esim. niin että City-kortteli avattaisiin keskeltä.


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, Teme. Kaivokatu on pilattu liikennekuiluksi, kun sen nimenomaan pitäisi olla "kaupungin olohuonetta" eli jalankulkualuetta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakennussuojelu perustuu lain mukaan objektiivisiin tosiasioihin. On oltava erityisiä arvoja, jotka mainitaan maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaissa sekä rakennussuojelulaissa. Nämä määritellään objektiivisesti, ei makuarvostelmina.
> 
> Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki 57§ (30§ maakuntakaava, 41§ yleiskaava)
> 
> "Jos jotakin aluetta tai rakennusta on maiseman, luonnonarvojen, rakennetun ympäristön, kulttuurihistoriallisten arvojen tai muiden erityisten ympäristöarvojen vuoksi suojeltava, asemakaavassa voidaan antaa sitä koskevia tarpeellisia määräyksiä (suojelumääräykset). Suojelumääräysten tulee olla maanomistajalle kohtuullisia."


En tunne pykälän soveltamisen oikeuskäytäntöä, mutta tässä siteerattu pykälä sanoo yksiselitteisesti, että suojelu perustuu arvoihin.

Arvot eivät ole objektiivisia totuuksia, vaan juuri niitä epämääräisiä tulkinnallisia asioita, joista ihmiset voivat ja ovat oikeutetusti eri mieltä. Ja jotka ihmisillä voivat olla täysin vastakkaisia. Kuten kysymys siitä, miten suhtaudutaan pilvenpiirtäjiin ja matalaan rakentamiseen.

Toinen kiintoisa siteeratusta pykälästä esiin käyvä asia on, että MRL:n suojelupykälä koskee myös rakennettuja ympäristöjä, siis ei vain rakennuksia. Toisin sanoen jos ympäristöön päätetään liittyvän suurempia tai tärkeämpiä arvoja kuin yksittäiseen rakennukseen, ympäristö menee silloin rakennuksen edelle.

Minun logiikallani tämä nimenomaan tarkoittaa sitä, että suojelupäätöksiä tekevät viranomaiset ja luottamuselimet voivat täysin lain puitteissa todeta, että Enson pääkonttorin ympäristö sellaisena kuin se oli ennen Enson rakennusta oli arvokkaampi kuin yksi tunnetun arkkitehdin suunnittelema rakennus, vaikka sitäkin pidettäisiin arvokkaana. Ja näin ollen rakennettu ympäristö voidaan ennallistaa vaihtamalla rakennukset samalla tavalla kuin Enson pääkonttorin kestäväksi seinämateriaaliksi kuvitteellisesti vaihdettu vaalea graniitti päätettäisiin vaihtaa takaisin kestämättömäksi marmoriksi.

Otin tämän marmoriesimerkin vain siksi, että siinäkin tapauksessa suojelulla "kiusataan" omistajaa epätaloudellisella ratkaisulla.

Uskon, että Enson talo voidaan purkaa täysin ongelmitta, jos Helsingin valtuusto ja ehkä eduskunta niin äänestävät, vaikka kaikki Suomen arkkitehdit ja muut asiantuntijat olisivat purkamista vastaan, keräisivät addresseja ja järjestäisivät mielenosoituksia. Luottamuselimillä on tarkoituksenmukaisuuden harkintavalta, joka on useissa valitustapauksissa pitänyt, vaikka päätökset olisivat olleet kuinka älyttömiä valittajien ja asiantuntijoiden mielestä.




> Enso-Gutzeitin talon ja Makkaratalon osalta toteutuvat kaikki Rakennussuojelulain 2§ mainitsemat perusteet ja Maankäyttö- ja rakennussuojelulain 57§ mukaiset perusteet.


Riippuen siitä, mitä pidetään arvokkaana. Minä en henkilökohtaisesti pidä arvokkaana sitä, että Alvar Aalto on suunnitellut Enson pääkonttorin, koska se ei muuta sitä, että minun mielestäni se pilaa arvokkaan kaupunkiympäristön.

Se, että joku muu sanoo Enson talon sopivan paikalleen hyvin (muutkin ovat sanoneet kuin tässä keskustelijat), on vain heidän mielipiteensä ja heidän arvojensa mukaista, ei mikään absoluuttinen totuus. Sillä mikään arvo ei ole totuus.

Näin ollen suojelupykälillä voidaan yhtä hyvin perustella Enson talon purkaminen ja Norrmenin talon palauttaminen arvokkaan kaupunkikuvan korjaamiseksi ja ennallistamiseksi.

Tarvitaanko tälle muitakin perusteita? No vaikka se, että Enson talon voi sanoa olevan ainoastaan osa kesken jäänyttä suunnitelmaa. Ja itse asiassa se pitäisikin purkaa juuri siksi, että se ei ilmennä sitä, mitä Aalto ajatteli ja minkälaiseen ympäristöön hän Enson talon suunnitteli. Enson talo yksin itse asiassa loukkaa Aallon työtä ja taitoja. Joku asiaa tuntematonhan voi ajatella talon nähdessään, miten arvostettu arkkitehti on voinut tehdä noin kardinaalisen virheen ja sijoittaa siihen täysin paikalleen sopimattoman rakennuksen.

Täsmälleen sama perustelu soveltuu myös Makkarataloon.




> Itse suojelu voi kuitenkin kohdistua vain yksilöityihin rakennuksiin ja kiinteistöihin (lain tarkoittamiin rakennuksiin, rakennuskokonaisuuksiin ja rakennettuihin ympäristöihin).


Kun laikitekstissä lukee rakennetun ympäristön laki kohdistuu nimenomaan ympäristöön, ei yksittäiseen rakennukseen. Ainakin Helsingissä on suojelukaavoja, jotka suojelevat nimenomaan alueen, jolloin alueella olevia rakennuksia ei saa purkaa eikä muuttaa siten, että suojeltu ympäristö muuttuu.

Tämä on minusta lisäksi täysin loogista. Rakennus ja sen ympäristö ovat aina kokonaisuus ja ne kuuluvat yhteen. Jokainen rakennus suunnitellaan ottaen huomioon rakennuksen ympäristö. Tai tietenkin voi tehdä huonoa arkkithtuuria ja olla piittaamatta ympäristöstä.





> Milläs toteat paikalleen huolellisesti sovitetut Makkaratalon ja Enso-Gutzeitin talot "sopimattomiksi"?


Edellähän sitä jo on tullut selvitetyksi. Yksinkertaisesti jo sillä, ettei niitä ole suunniteltu siihen ympäristöön, jossa ne nyt ovat. Koska molemmissa tapauksissa suunnittelijan ajatus oli muuttaa ympäristö rakennukseen sopivaksi, mutta se on jäänyt toteutumatta.





> Ne rakennukset, jotka tässä ketjussa erityisesti halutaan purkaa, on yksinkertaisen helppo tieteellisesti pätevällä tavalla osoittaa kohteiksi, jotka on maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain ja rakennussuojelulain perusteella suojeltava.


Minusta on todella rohkeata väittää arvokysymyksiä tieteellisiksi totuuksiksi. Jo totuuden käsite tieteessä ylipäätään on jossain määrin tulkinnanvarainen ja loogisesti lopulta kehäpäätelmään perustuva.

Kun kysymys on arvoista - joihin suojelu laissakin perustuu - seuraava lista on liiankin helppo kumota.




> - Rakennukset ovat tunnetun arkkitehdin kansallisesti ja kansainvälisesti tunnettuja töitä, joita on mm. esitelty laajasti ammattikirjallisuudesta


Niin ovat, mutta kaupunkikuvaa voidaan pitää arvokkaampana ja toisaalta kohteita epäonnistumisina, koska se, minkä osiksi rakennukset suunniteltiin, ei toteutunut.




> - Rakennukset on huolellisesti sovitettu kaupunkikuvaan aikanaan yleisin suunnitteluperiaattein


Nämä yksittäiset suuren suunnitellun kokonaisuuden osat eivät ole kaupunkikuvaan sovitettuja. Ne olisivat sitä osana sitä kokonaisuutta, jota ei ole.




> - Rakennuksiin liittyy erittäin huomattava määrä historiallisesti merkittäviä tapahtumia. Esimerkiksi Makkaratalo on ollut valmistumisestaan alkaen merkittävin Helsingin kaupunkikuvassa Helsinkiin junalla saavuttua kohdattava rakennus. Enso-Gutzeitin konttori taas on ollut yhden Suomen merkittävimmän vientiyrityksen konttori, jossa on tosiasiallisesti päätetty merkittävistä Suomea koskevia asioita


Nämä arvot ovat minusta kaikkein kyseenalaisimpia. Vastaavia tapahtumia ja historian fragmentteja voi liittää moniin rakennuksiin. Enso on iso firma, mutta ei ainoa. Junalla saapuville Makkaratalo on varmaan ollut aseman ovesta tullessa merkittävä, monille järkytys. Mutta en pidä sitä minkäänlaisena arvona, kuten pidän esteettisesti mielestäni kaunista näkymää. Tai näkymää, joka ei olisi minun mielestäni kaunis, mutta joka noudattaa harmoniaa ympäristönsä kanssa toisin kuin Makkaratalo.




> Kokeilisitte ennemin tapausta Heimolan talo. Siinähän tilalle ei ole rakennettu rakennustaiteelliselta ja historialliselta arvoltaan vertailukelpoista rakennusta.


Minulle tässä ei ole oleellista, mistä rakennuksista puhutaan. Antti Mannisen kirjassa Puretut talot on 100 vastaavaa mokaa, enemmän tai vähemmän merkittäviä. Kysymys on vain periaatteesta ja siitä, miten periaatteita noudatetaan.

Tässä kirjoittelussa näyttää edetyn sen verran, että minun mielestäni lainsäädäntömme antaa sittenkin vapauden asettaa suojelun taso vapaasti yksittäisen rakennuksen sijasta myös ympäristöön. Laki ei aseta kumpaakaan toista tärkeämmäksi, vaan valinta tehdään arvojen perusteella. Ja tämä on minusta aivan oikein. En ole lukenut lain perusteluita, nehän avaavat lain tarkoitusta. Enkä penkonut oikeustapauksia, jotka taas avaavat lain soveltamista.

Vedän yhteen, että suojelu on arvokysymys. Ja arvokysymyksenä EI ole mitään objektiivista tai tieteellistä totuutta. Koulukuntia kyllä on humanistisissa ja taiteellisissa tieteissä. Mutta ei kai kukaan itseään tiedehenkilönä pitävä kuitenkaan väitä, että edes oma koulukunta olisi totuus.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Minun arvomaailmani mukaan Makkaratalo olisi pitänyt purkaa eikä suojella ja palauttaa Skohan talon julkisivu ja myös Kaivotaloa edeltänyt julkisivu, jotta kaupunkitilan yhtenäinen luonne ja Makkaratalon rakentamisen virhe olisi korjattu.


Jospa Makkaratalolle tehtäisiin Skohan talon julkisivu nykyisen ulkoasun päälle? Silloin ei tarvitsisi purkaa hyvää taloa ja tyyliseikatkin olisivat kohdallaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jospa Makkaratalolle tehtäisiin Skohan talon julkisivu nykyisen ulkoasun päälle? Silloin ei tarvitsisi purkaa hyvää taloa ja tyyliseikatkin olisivat kohdallaan.



Taitaisi tarvita pari lisäkerrosta tai parin kerroksen purkamista, mikä ei ainakaan elementtitaloilla liene mahdotonta, eikä ikkunatkaan menisi välttämättä kerrosten kohdalle. Tuollaisia kompromisseja toki tulisi tehdä. Ideanahan tämä on vähän niin kuin Kluuvin kauppakeskusta tai Stockmannin Argosta rakentaessa, joissa jätettiin julkisivut lähes rauhaan, mutta uusittiin sisuskalut. Viimeksi mainitussa rakennuksessa on käynyt niin, ettei vanhat ja uudet kerrokset ole kohdanneet.

On se muuten kumma, että julkisivuun ei lähiössä saa tulla tahroja tai vääränlaisia rakennuksia, vaan heti, kun ollaan keskustassa, voi mitä tahansa kolossia vaatia suojeltavaksi, vaikka ympäristöön se ei sovi sen paremmin kuin naapurin "Kaken" juuri purettavaksi määrätty aita Kulosaaressa.

Ja jos nyt oikeasti olisi niin kuin Mikko ehkä kuvittelee, että emme arvosta jotain tiettyä arkkitehtuuria ja tämän vuoksi ehdotamme purkamista, olisimme varmaankin aloittaneet Finlandia-talosta, joka ei sovi puistoon. Mutta tässä tapauksessa Aallon arkkitehtuuri on mielestäni onnistunut. Eri asia onkin sitten Oopperatalo siinä vieressä.

----------


## kemkim

> Taitaisi tarvita pari lisäkerrosta tai parin kerroksen purkamista, mikä ei ainakaan elementtitaloilla liene mahdotonta, eikä ikkunatkaan menisi välttämättä kerrosten kohdalle. Tuollaisia kompromisseja toki tulisi tehdä.


Ehkäpä voitaisiin tehdä sellainen kompromissi, että venytettäisiin vähän näitä Skohan talon piirrustuksia siten, että ikkunat saataisiin nätisti oikeille paikoilleen nykyisen talon mukaan. Kuitenkin kaunis historiallinen ulkokuori piristäisi Rautatientoria selvästi, vaikka ei nyt ihan tyylipuhdas olisikaan, jos olisikin pari lisäkerrosta tai kerrosten välillä välillä parikymmentä senttiä enemmän/vähemmän matkaa.

Ja tässä on suomalainen lähiöajattelu viety vielä vähän pidemmälle, sillä skandinaavinen lähiöarkkitehtuurihan oli Neukkulassa suosiossa:
http://www.pressifoto.ee/file.php?fileID=182784&type=m
http://byfiles.storage.msn.com/y1pbB...44Un8zj2u5wWbB

Vai olisikohan mallia otettu Tukholmasta?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Tenstabetong.jpg

Voisi melkein luulla, että tässä on joku Helsingin lähiöistä?
http://blog.kazo.eu/uploaded_images/...e02-707710.jpg

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelussa voisin vetää yhteen oman arvioni:

Keskustelussa runsaasti esimerkkeinä käytetyt Alvar Aallon Enso-Gutzeitin pääkonttori ja Viljo Revellin Makkaratalo ovat rakennustaiteellisesti aivan poikkeuksellisen onnistuneita rakennuksia. Tämän osoittaa myös se, miten voimakasta keskustelua niitä vastaan ne herättävät. Rakennukset ovat itsessään erittäin hyvin onnistunut avantgardistinen provokaatio.

Samalla ne selittävät sitä, mistä tämä ketju alkoi, eli sitä, että useiden ihmisten mielestä modernistiset asuntoalueet voi purkaa siksi että ne ovat ajatuksellisesti väärässä.




> Arvot eivät ole objektiivisia totuuksia, vaan juuri niitä epämääräisiä tulkinnallisia asioita, joista ihmiset voivat ja ovat oikeutetusti eri mieltä. 
> 
> Vedän yhteen, että suojelu on arvokysymys. Ja arvokysymyksenä EI ole mitään objektiivista tai tieteellistä totuutta.


Joudun valitettavasti olemaan jyrkästi eri mieltä. 

En jatka keskustelua sillä linjalla että taidehistorialliset tai kulttuurihistorialliset kysymykset ovat vain subjektiivisia tulkintoja.

On tietysti olemassa perustelemattomia ja perusteettomia henkilökohtaisia mielipiteitä, mutta sellaisten pohjalta ei ratkaista rakennussuojelukysymyksiä, vaikka kovasti haluaisi.

Suojeluarvoilla ei laissa tarkoiteta epämääräisiä tulkinnallisia asioita, joista voi olla subjektiivisesti eri mieltä. Lakihan ei ylipäätään edellytä tehtävän esteettisiä tulkintoja siitä mikä on kaunista tai rumaa, vaan selvitettävän, onko jollakin arvoa.

Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki korostaa kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, jotka ovat selvitettävissä ensisijaisesti historiallisen tutkimuksen kautta. Kuten kaikki tutkimustieto, tällainen tieto on kiistettävissä ja kumottavissa tieteellisin perustein.

Historiallisessa tutkimuksessa selvitetään esimerkiksi seuraavia asioita rakennuksesta:
- Kuka on suunnitellut rakennuksen?
- Mitä ratkaisuja suunniteltaessa on tehty?
- Mikä on rakennuksen asema suhteessa aikansa kulttuurihistoriaan, esimerkiksi miten sitä on arvioitu, miten se on vaikuttanut muihin rakennuksiin?
- Miten rakennus suhteutuu ympäristön rakennuksiin?
- Mitä toimintoja rakennuksessa on ollut, mitä rakennuksessa on tapahtunut?

Historiatieteessä olennaisin tieteellinen perusta on lähdekritiikki. On pyrittävä käyttämään mahdollisimman alkuperäisiä lähteitä - esimerkiksi alkuperäisiä suunnitelmia tai päätösasiakirjoja. On selvitettävä, mikä on historiallinen tosiasia, mikä myöhempi lisäys.

Mikään ketjussa esitetty väite ei muuta niitä historiallisia, lähteistä ilmeneviä tosiasioita, joiden vuoksi Alvar Aallon Enso-Gutzeitin talo ja Viljo Revellin Makkaratalo ovat maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain mukaisia suojeltavia kohteita, mm:
- Rakennukset ovat erityisen merkittäviä aikansa edustajia, jotka ovat merkittävästi vaikuttaneet muihin ratkaisuihin.
- Rakennukset edustavat aikansa arvomaailmaa.
- Rakennukset on aikansa käsitysten mukaisesti erittäin tarkoin sovitettu kaupunkikuvaan.

Ei tällaisia rakennuksia voi lain mukaan purkaa. Lain voi toki muuttaa, mutta silloin se sallii sitten melkein minkä vain rakennuksen purun.

Pidän täysin perusteettomana sinun ja Vesan väitteitä, että ne eivät sovi kaupunkikuvaan. Ne voivat olla radikaaleja ja provosoivia, mutta se juuri osaltaan osoittaa niiden erinomaisen sopivuuden kaupunkikuvaan. Suosikkiesimerkkini tällaisesta rakennuksesta on Viljo Revellin KOP-kolmio, joka on erinomaisesti sovitettu Turun Kauppatorin kulmalle, mutta viittaa samalla suuremman saneerauksen mahdollisuuksiin sekä ylipäätään käsitykseen tulevasta, paremmasta kaupungista.

Se, että jokin rakennus on osa laajempaa, osin toteutumatonta suunnitelmaa, ei voi olla peruste sille, että sillä ei olisi arvoa. Vähänkään laajentaen törmää siihen, että jokainen esimerkiksi asema- tai yleiskaavan mukainen rakennus on osa kokonaissuunnitelmaa, joka ei ole toteutunut. Useissa saneeraustapauksissa kokonaissuunnitelmaa ei ole ollut varsinaisesti olemassa, on ollut vain ajatus tai luonnos siitä, miten kokonaisuus muutettaisiin, jos kaikki voitaisiin muuttaa.




> Toisin sanoen jos ympäristöön päätetään liittyvän suurempia tai tärkeämpiä arvoja kuin yksittäiseen rakennukseen, ympäristö menee silloin rakennuksen edelle.


Tämä ei voi koskea sellaista ympäristöä, jota ei enää ole. Miten laissa voisi muodostaa vaatimuksen, jonka mukaan lain mukaan suojeltava oleva talo tulisi purkaa toisen palauttamiseksi?

Toisekseen, se, että sinun mielestäsi esimerkiksi Makkaratalo tai Enson talo eivät sovi ympäristöönsä tai kaupunkikuvaan, ei ole peruste purkaa rakennuksia, koska voidaan hyvin osoittaa, että rakennukset on sovitettu kaupunkikuvaan ja sopivat siihen mainiosti tänä päivänä.

Tämän osoittaa hyvin se, miten laajaa keskustelua rakennuksista saa vieläkin heräämään foorumilla, joka ei edes liity rakennustaiteeseen!



.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämän osoittaa hyvin se, miten laajaa keskustelua rakennuksista saa vieläkin heräämään foorumilla, joka ei edes liity rakennustaiteeseen!


Foorumi ei liity suoranaisesti arkkitehtuuriin, mutta miellyttävä arkkitehtuuri houkuttaa ihmisiä kävelykaupunkiin ja aikaansaa hyvää tunnelmaa. Sen sijaan kolkko arkkitehtuuri vie ihmiset pois kävelykaupungista autojen sisälle, joissa maisemia ei ehdi pahemmin katsoa. Joten kyllä se liittyy varmaan aiheeseen silti jollain tasolla.

----------


## vristo

> Foorumi ei liity suoranaisesti arkkitehtuuriin, mutta miellyttävä arkkitehtuuri houkuttaa ihmisiä kävelykaupunkiin ja aikaansaa hyvää tunnelmaa. Sen sijaan kolkko arkkitehtuuri vie ihmiset pois kävelykaupungista autojen sisälle, joissa maisemia ei ehdi pahemmin katsoa. Joten kyllä se liittyy varmaan aiheeseen silti jollain tasolla.


Mutta jotain arvoa Makkaratalon "makkaroillakin" on kun Museovirastokin pyrki niitä suojeleman niin itsepintaisesti. Oliko se niin, että ne ovat 60-luvun autoistumisen symbooli Helsingissä. Mene ja tiedä, mutta Makkaratalo se ei ole enää kun ne puretaan, sillä ne ovat olennainen osa ko. rakennuksen julkisivua.

----------


## teme

Menee akateemiseksi, mutta menkööt...



> Suojeluarvoilla ei laissa tarkoiteta epämääräisiä tulkinnallisia asioita, joista voi olla subjektiivisesti eri mieltä.


Tarkoitetaan, ja syystäkin. Palaan tähän alempana.




> Lakihan ei ylipäätään edellytä tehtävän esteettisiä tulkintoja siitä mikä on kaunista tai rumaa, vaan selvitettävän, onko jollakin arvoa.


Minkä tahansa tyyppisiä arvostelmia voi heittää mutupohjalta tai pyrkiä perustelemaan kunnolla.




> Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki korostaa kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, jotka ovat selvitettävissä ensisijaisesti historiallisen tutkimuksen kautta. Kuten kaikki tutkimustieto, tällainen tieto on kiistettävissä ja kumottavissa tieteellisin perustein.
> 
> Historiallisessa tutkimuksessa selvitetään esimerkiksi seuraavia asioita rakennuksesta:
> - Kuka on suunnitellut rakennuksen?
> - Mitä ratkaisuja suunniteltaessa on tehty?
> - Mikä on rakennuksen asema suhteessa aikansa kulttuurihistoriaan, esimerkiksi miten sitä on arvioitu, miten se on vaikuttanut muihin rakennuksiin?
> - Miten rakennus suhteutuu ympäristön rakennuksiin?
> - Mitä toimintoja rakennuksessa on ollut, mitä rakennuksessa on tapahtunut?


Nuo ovat kaikki periaatteessa historiallisia tosiasioita. Paitsi ehkä tuo suhteutuminen. Mutta esimerkiksi se että Alvar Aalto on suunnitellut rakennuksen ei ole kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo, vaikka se on historiallinen tosiasia. Se että Alvar Aalto on suuri arkkitehti on arvo, se ei vaan ole historiallinen tosiasia.

Historian tutkimus ei tuota lopputuloksenaan käsitystä siitä mikä on kultturihistoriallisesti arvokasta. Tälläiset kaanonin tai kansallisen perinnön rakentamisprojektit ovat ollaan poissa muodista noin viimeiset sata vuotta. 

Lainsäädännössä jätetään aivan tarkoituksella harkintavaltaa viranomaisille tämän tyyppisissä asioissa, nimenomaan siksi että meillä ei ole tiukan empiirisitä pohjaa arvottaa niitä. Laki toki myös ohjaa sitä mitä näkökantoja tulee harkita, mitään yksiselitteistä osviittaa se ei kuitenkaan anna.

Tulkinta, että rakennus joka täyttää kriteerit on pakko suojella on suoraan sanoen älytön. Maaseutu on pullollaan latorakentamisen malliesimerkkejä, pitääkö ne kaikki suojella?

Ylipäänsä suojelupäätöksessä on lähestulkoon aina maininta uhanalainen, ainutlaatuinen, tms. eli siis vaarassa kadota. Jos Makkaratalo olisi yksi harvoista nauhatoimistoista, minäkin vaatisin sen suojelua kovaan äänen.

Tuo wiki (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makkaratalo) on muuten mielenkiintoinen. Sieltä löytyy mm. linkki kaupunginmuseon suojelulausuntoon. Jos siitä tiputtaisi kaksi viimeistä kappaletta se olisi ihan normaalia rakennushistoriaa. Lopussa kerrotaan että rakennus on arvokas ja pitää suojella nojaamatta juuri mitenkään aiempaan tekstiin.

Wikin lainaus "Esimerkiksi Museoviraston entinen pääjohtaja Henrik Lilius on sitä mieltä, että koko Makkaratalo on mittakaavavirhe" tiivistää olennaisen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Se että Alvar Aalto on suuri arkkitehti on arvo, se ei vaan ole historiallinen tosiasia.


Se, onko Alvar Aalto "hyvä" tai "suuri" arkkitehti, on ehkä subjektiivinen arvostelma, joka on kyseenalaistettavissa

Sen sijaan se, että Alvar Aalto arkkitehtina on:
- Yhdessä Erik Bryggmanin ja Hilding Ekelundin kanssa tehnyt funktionalismi - arkkitehtuurisuunnan Suomessa tunnetuksi ja toteuttanut ensimmäiset funktionalistiset rakennukset Suomessa
- Hyvin laajasti kansainvälisesti tunnettu
- Töitä on julkaistu laajasti sekä ammattilehdistössä että muussa lehdistössä sekä Suomessa että kansainvälisesti
- Laajasti tutkittu
- Merkittävästi vaikuttanut useihin muihin arkkitehteihin
- Nostettu elinaikanaan "kansakunnan kaapin päälle" sekä virallisin tunnustuksin että lehdistössä.
- Arkkitehtuuria koskeva kritiikki on voittopuolisesti myönteistä 

Nämä ovat historiallisia tosiasioita, jotka ovat osoitettavissa alkuperäislähteistä.

Samankaltaiset asiat voidaan lähteistä todeta myös esim. Enso-Gutzeitin talon tai Makkaratalon osalta. 

Tällaiset asiat, eivät subjektiiviset arvostelmat, ovat sellaisia perusteita, joita laki tarkoittaa.




> Tulkinta, että rakennus joka täyttää kriteerit on pakko suojella on suoraan sanoen älytön. Maaseutu on pullollaan latorakentamisen malliesimerkkejä, pitääkö ne kaikki suojella?


Tulkinta on lain mukainen. Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakihan ilmoittaa (54§):
"Rakennettua ympäristöä ja luonnonympäristöä tulee vaalia eikä niihin liittyviä erityisiä arvoja saa hävittää"

Lain kriteerit täyttäviä rakennuksia ei siis saa purkaa. Sen sijaan voidaan kiistellä tieteellisin perustein, mitkä rakennukset täyttävät kriteerit.

Latoesimerkkisi on yksinkertaisesti huono. Yksittäisellä ladolla ei ole yleensä yksilökohtaista rakennustaiteellista merkitystä. Se ei ole vaikuttanut muihin latoihin ja heinissä on harvemmin tapahtunut historiallisesti erityisen merkittävää. Lato, joka esimerkiksi olisi tietyn rakentamistavan ensimmäinen esimerkki, voitaisiin tietysti suojella.

Sen sijaan voidaan toki pyrkiä säilyttämään maalaismaisema, jossa on latoja. Tässä kuitenkin ongelmaksi tulee se, että ladoille, toisin kuin esimerkiksi Makkaratalolle, ei ole osoittaa käyttötarkoitusta.

Nykyisen lain mukaan perusteet on olemassa perusteet suojella Makkaratalo ja Enso-Gutzeitin talo. Makkaratalo on suojeltu, Enso-Gutzeitin talon osalta en tiedä päivän tilannetta.

Sen kun ryhdytään muuttamaan lakia. 

Epäilen kuitenkin, että sellainen laki, joka mahdollistaa ko. rakennusten purun, tulisi johtamaan myös monen sellaisen talon purkamiseen, jotka kovasti haluatte suojella. Lain kun on oltava tasapuolinen. Pidän myös mahdottomana, että lakiin tulisi mahdollisuutta vaatia rekonstruktiota sellaisessa tapauksessa, jossa paikalla nykyisin sijaitsevalla rakennuksella on selkeä suojeluarvo. Jos rekonstruktiota vaaditaan asemakaavassa, tulevat sen kustannukset kunnan maksettaviksi.

----------


## teme

> Se, onko Alvar Aalto "hyvä" tai "suuri" arkkitehti, on ehkä subjektiivinen arvostelma, joka on kyseenalaistettavissa
> 
> Sen sijaan se, että Alvar Aalto arkkitehtina on:


Jonka jälkeen Mikko Laaksonen antaa lyhyen ja valistuneen oppitunnin siitä että Aalto on arvostettu arkkitehti. En ole tästä eri mieltä, semminkin kun se on kiistatta totta. Mutta se on eri asia kuin että Aallon arkkitehtuuri on arvokasta. Sivumennen, nimenomaan koska Aalto on niin merkittävä, hänen töitään pitää jatkuvasti arvioida ja arvottaa uudelleen. Kunnioitus ja palvonta on eri asia.

Hain latoesimerkillä takaa sitä, että lainsäädännön kriteerit ovat niin laveat että niillä voi perustella melkein minkä tahansa rakennuksen suojelun. Jos se että rakennus on vakiintunut osa kaupunkikokemusta on riittävä suojeluperuste, niin mikä tahansa näkyvällä paikalla oleva rakennus on määritelmällisesti suojeltava. Käytännössä tämä epämääräisyys tarkoittaa sitä, että viranomaiset päättävät että joku rakennus on suojeltava, ja sen jälkeen sille kirjoitetaan perustelut.

Niin taloudellisia, kaupunkikuvallisia, teknisiä kuin kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja pitää tarkastella kokonaisuutena. Purkuvimmasta vedettiin väärä johtopäätös, ongelman ydin ei ollut se että taloudellisen perustein purettiin taloja, vaan se että vain taloudelliset näkökohdat menivät kaiken muun edelle. Jos taloudellisten arvojen tilalle vaihdetaan kulttuurihistoria absoluutiksi, niin tulee taas sutta tosin eri tavalla.

Minulla ei ole Enson talosta mitään mielipidettä, se ei ole lainkaan samalla tavalla ongelmallinen kuin Makkaratalo. Makkaratalo on ongelmallinen nimenomaan kokonaistarkastelussa. Jos se olisi ainoastaan liian iso mutta muuten hyvä ja toimiva kuten vaikkapa läheinen Sokoksen talo, niin ongelmaa ei olisi. Tai jos se vaan soveltuisi huonosti käyttöönsä nauhatoimistoineen ja autoramppeineen, mutta olisi muuten hieno ja pidetty maamerkki kuten Linnanmäen vesitorni. Tai olisi ruma mutta toimiva kuten Forumin kauppakeskus. Tai jos kiinteistönomistaja kuitenkin pitäisi nykyisellään säilyttämistä taloudellisesti toivottavana. Mutta kun siinä on kaikki mahdollinen pielessä, niin pelkkä rakennushistoriallinen arvo ei voi ajaa kaiken muun yli.

Todennäköisesti meillä on lähitulevaisuudessa autoton Kaivo- ja Keskuskatu, joidenka kulmassa on parkkitalo jonka ajoliuskat on suojeltu. Jos Makkaratalo halutaan suojella, samalla pitää sitten suojella autoyhteydet sinne.



> Epäilen kuitenkin, että sellainen laki, joka mahdollistaa ko. rakennusten purun, tulisi johtamaan myös monen sellaisen talon purkamiseen, jotka kovasti haluatte suojella. Lain kun on oltava tasapuolinen. Pidän myös mahdottomana, että lakiin tulisi mahdollisuutta vaatia rekonstruktiota sellaisessa tapauksessa, jossa paikalla nykyisin sijaitsevalla rakennuksella on selkeä suojeluarvo. Jos rekonstruktiota vaaditaan asemakaavassa, tulevat sen kustannukset kunnan maksettaviksi.


On hysteeristä varmistaa se että jotain arvokasta pureta sillä että mitään ei pureta. En ole Anteron tavoin vaatimassa rekonstruktiota, en tosin suhtaudu samalla irrationaalisella vastenmielisyydellä vanhan kopiointiin kuin suuri osa arkkitehtikuntaamme. Se "uuden luominen" on jotenkin 60-lukulaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jonka jälkeen Mikko Laaksonen antaa lyhyen ja valistuneen oppitunnin siitä että Aalto on arvostettu arkkitehti. En ole tästä eri mieltä, semminkin kun se on kiistatta totta. Mutta se on eri asia kuin että Aallon arkkitehtuuri on arvokasta. Sivumennen, nimenomaan koska Aalto on niin merkittävä, hänen töitään pitää jatkuvasti arvioida ja arvottaa uudelleen. Kunnioitus ja palvonta on eri asia.


Alvar Aallon arvostus Suomessa jakautuu aika jyrkästi kahtia. Häntä  arvostetaan enemmän maakunnissa kuin Helsingissä, johtuen varmaan siitä että maakunnista löytyvät hänen onnistuneimmat työnsä, kun taas Helsingissä on muutama epäonnistunut  kuten Finlandia-talo ja eräiden mielestä myös Enson pääkonttori, sekä kokonaan toteutumatta jäänyt Kampin-Töölönlahden keskustasuunnitelma. Näiden takia unohdetaan usein ne pari onnistunutta kuten Kelan talo ja Otaniemi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Aalto on maailmanluokan arkkitehti ja minusta hänen hyvät työnsä ovat erittäin hyviä ja hänen töissään on mielenkiintoinen tyyli. Mutta Aallolla on  hyviä ja huonoja töitä ja kausia.

Aalto oli arkkitehtina parhaimmillaan 20-luvun lopulta 50-luvun alkuun. Vanhemmiten Aallon ote huononi. Se, että taiteilijoilla on huippukausi ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista. Maalaustaiteessa sitä pidetään hyvin luonnollisena ilmiönä. Taiteilijoilla on myös hyviä ja huonoja töitä.

Aalto teki pitkän hienon uran. Huippukaudellaan hän oli maailman parhaita arkkitehteja. Kuitenkin iän myötä luomisvoima hiipui ja kaikki loppukauden työt eivät ole huippuluokkaa, vaikka hyviäkin mahtuu joukkoon. Mutta kun Aalto on Suomessa niin suuri arkkitehti, suunnilleen Jumalasta seuraava, on monille Suomalaisille arkkitehtuurin harrastajille vaikea myöntää, että vanhemmalla iällä hänen suunnittelunsa taso tipahti ja osa hänen töistään ei vaan ole hyviä. 

Finlandia-talo oli Aallolta aikamoinen munaus. Talon ulkonäkö on aika kaukana parhaasta Aallosta, mutta menettelee. Emämunaus on, että Aalto suunnitteli konserttitalon, jossa ei ole akustiikkaa. Tuo on suunnilleen saman tason munaus kuin suunnitella jääkiekkohalli, jossa kaukalon keskellä on suuri pylväs. Aalto teki toisen emämunauksen Finlandia-talon julkisivun materiaalivalinnassa. Marmori on sopimaton julkisivumateriaaliksi. Mutta koska Aalto on niin suuri arkkitehti, Alvarin tekemät rakennusmateriaalivirheetkin on suojeltu. Äly hoi, älä jätä.

Enso Gutzeitin talo olisi ihan asiallinen rakennus, jos se sijaitsisi Finlandia-talon vieressä. Nyt se ei vaan sovi yhteen Uspenskin katedraalin kanssa. On virhe suunnitella rakennus, joka ei sovi ympäristöönsä. Toki tuon ajan trendi alkoi jo olla, ettei mistään vanhansa saa välittää ja on suorastaan arkkitehtuurinen rikos, jos uudessa rakennuksessa otetaan olemassa oleva rakennuskanta huomioon, joten Aalto seurasi ajan henkeä.

Enson talossakin Aalto valitsi julkisivumateriaalin päin persettä. Ja toki museoviraston älypäät ovat tuonkin rakennuksen kohdalla sitä mieltä, että Aallon suunnitteluvirheetkin on syytä suojella, kun marmoria ei saa vaihtaa eikä rakennuksen väriä saa tummentaa.

On sääli, että aika suurelle osalle suomalaisista kuva Aallosta arkkitehtina muodostuu Finlandia-talon ja Enson pääkonttorin kautta eikä hänen parhaiden töidensä kautta.

----------


## petteri

En ole varsinainen makkaran ystävä ja olisin ollut sen poistamisen kannalla.

Kannattaa kuitenkin huomioida, että City-Centerin uudistamisessa rakennuksen ilme muuttuu aika radikaalisti. Korjattu Makkaratalo ei ole  samannäköinen kuin talo oli muutama vuosi sitten. 

Säilytettävä makkara ei erotu ympäristöstään yhtä radikaalisti kuin autotaso ja rampit poistuvat. Talo laajenee makkaran alle ja pysäköintitason käyttö muuttuu, joka pienentää makkaran visuaalista erottuvuutta.

Remontin jälkeen Makkaratalo on aikaisempaa vähemmän erottuvaa makkaraa lukuunottamatta aika tavallinen iso keskustatalo, joita Rautatieaseman ympäristössä riittää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Finlandia-talo oli Aallolta aikamoinen munaus. Talon ulkonäkö ei ole parhainta Aaltoa, mutta menettelee. Emämunaus on, että Aalto suunnitteli konserttitalon, jossa ei ole akustiikkaa. Tuo on suunnilleen saman tason munaus kuin suunnitella jääkiekkohalli, jossa kaukalon keskellä on suuri pylväs. Aalto teki toisen emämunauksen Finlandia-talon julkisivun materiaalivalinnassa.


Itse pidän Finlandia-talosta kovasti, vaikka olenkin musiikkihenkilö. Finlandia-talon akustiikka ei luultavasti ollut yksistään Aallon käsissä, siihen todennäköisesti vaikutti myös moni asiantuntija. Talon muoto luultavasti osoittautui liian vaikeaksi myös näille tai sitten kunnioitus Aaltoa kohtaan oli liian suurta, jotta siihen olisi uskallettu ottaa kantaa. Mutta jälkeen päin akustiikkaa on saatu korjattua vähintään tyydyttäväksi. Akustiikka itsessäänkään ei suinkaan ole helppoa saada toimimaan tilassa, sillä erilaiset musiikkityylit ja soittajakokoonpanot vaikuttavat kaikista eniten.

Talon julkisivusta muistan kuulleeni sellaista, että valkoinen marmori ei ollut Aallon toive, vaan jonkun toisen tahon, ja että Aalto itse olisi toivonut mustaa, mutta sitä pidettiin liian synkkänä. Olen nähnyt kuvan mustaksi käsitellystä Finlandia-talosta ja täytyy sanoa, että valkoinen miellyttää minua enemmän.

Ja edelleenkin mainittakoon, että Finlandia-talo oli osa kokonaisuutta lähellä Eduskuntataloa, joka oli noussut itsenäisen Suomen symboliksi. Suunnitelmiin kuului saada tilaa Eduskuntatalon läheltä eli radanvarren ja Töölönlahden seutu, sekä Töölön makasiinien paikalle tulevaisuudessa rakennettava alue. Näitä suunnitelmia ei kyllä olla kunnioitettu tippaakaan.

----------


## petteri

Finlandian-talon ulkonäkö ei ole huono. En sitä tarkoita vertauksella Aallon parhaisiin töihin. Minusta vaan Aallon funkkistyöt ovat parempia.

Finlandiatalo on sentään jonkin näköinen, toisin kuin Ooppera, joka on hyvin tasapaksu. Ilmeisesti Oopperatalossa ei vaan uskallettu kustannussyistä toteuttaa mitään arkkitehtuurisesti kiinnostavaa, vaan siitä tuli mitäänsanomaton rakennus. 

Vaikka jos Reima ja Raili Pietilä olisi palkattu suunnittelemaan Oopperatalo, paljonkohan olisi tullut sen hinnaksi. 250 M?  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> On hysteeristä varmistaa se että jotain arvokasta pureta sillä että mitään ei pureta.


En ole missään vaiheessa vaatinut, että mitään ei saa purkaa.

Olen todennut, että nykyinen laki ei anna mahdollisuutta purkaa sellaisia rakennuksia, joiden suojeluun on lain mukaiset kulttuurihistorialliset perusteet eli tieteellisesti todistetut tosiasiat. Käytetyt tieteelliset menetelmät ovat tällöin kulttuurihistoriallisia ja taidehistoriallisia. Kuten kaikki tieteellinen tieto, ne ovat kyseenalaistettavissa. 

Koska kyseessä ovat humanistiset tieteet joissa tulokset ilmaistaan yleensä suorasanaisena tekstinä, niiden perusteella tehty ratkaisu voi olla näennäisesti "subjektiivisempi" kuin insinöörin laskelma, joka peittää arvoperusteensa.

Jos lakia muutetaan siten, että jokin rakennus voidaan purkaa siksi että se on jonkun mielestä "ruma" tai "paikalleen sopimaton", täytyy tehdä tätä varten menettelytapa, jossa rakennuksia esimerkiksi arvioidaan asiantuntijaraadin toimesta asteikolla "kaunis-ruma" tai "paikalleen sopiva-sopimaton". Tällainen menettely tarkoittaa sitä, että rakennusten suojelua ei enää ratkaista tieteellisin perustein vaan subjektiivisen arvostelun perusteella. Tällöin rakennussuojelun ratkaisisi kunkin ajan maku. Se voisi nyt mahdollistaa esim. monien purettavaksi toivoman Makkaratalon purun, mutta yhtä hyvin se voisi vaikka 2030-luvulla mahdollistaa Ateneumin purun, jos se tuolloin vallitsevan muodin mukaan on "paikalleen sopimaton".

En tässä ketjussa peräänkuuluta sitä, että kaikki rakennukset pitäisi suojella ja säilyttää.

Peräänkuulutan sitä, että ei ole perusteita rankaista käyttökelpoisia ja mahdollisesti suojeluarvoisia rakennuksia jonkin ajan arkkitehtuurin virheistä,
jos niille on löydettävissä nykyaikana käyttötarkoitus.

----------


## petteri

> Koska kyseessä ovat humanistiset tieteet joissa tulokset ilmaistaan yleensä suorasanaisena tekstinä, niiden perusteella tehty ratkaisu voi olla näennäisesti "subjektiivisempi" kuin insinöörin laskelma, joka peittää arvoperusteensa.
> 
> Jos lakia muutetaan siten, että jokin rakennus voidaan purkaa siksi että se on jonkun mielestä "ruma" tai "paikalleen sopimaton", täytyy tehdä tätä varten menettelytapa, jossa rakennuksia esimerkiksi arvioidaan asiantuntijaraadin toimesta asteikolla "kaunis-ruma" tai "paikalleen sopiva-sopimaton". Tällainen menettely tarkoittaa sitä, että rakennusten suojelua ei enää ratkaista tieteellisin perustein vaan subjektiivisen arvostelun perusteella.



Kuten mainitsitkin taidealoilla ei ole olemassa objektiivista tiedettä.  Taidealalla arviointi on aina subjektiivista. Kun on suuri määrä arvioijia, saadaan kollektiivinen mielipide.

Minusta suojelupäätösten verhoaminen tieteellisten perustelujen taakse on humpuukia. Taidealojen harvalukuisilla nk. tiedemiehillä ei ole mitään erityisoikeutta päättää, mikä on suojelemisen arvoista. (Hyviä ratkaisuja kyllä kannattaa ehdottaa, mutta se on eri asia.) Rakennusten suojelun periaatteissa on kyse poliittisista päätöksistä, ei tieteestä.




> Tällöin rakennussuojelun ratkaisisi kunkin ajan maku. Se voisi nyt mahdollistaa esim. monien purettavaksi toivoman Makkaratalon purun, mutta yhtä hyvin se voisi vaikka 2030-luvulla mahdollistaa Ateneumin purun, jos se tuolloin vallitsevan muodin mukaan on "paikalleen sopimaton".
> 
> Peräänkuulutan sitä, että ei ole perusteita rankaista käyttökelpoisia ja mahdollisesti suojeluarvoisia rakennuksia jonkin ajan arkkitehtuurin virheistä,
> jos niille on löydettävissä nykyaikana käyttötarkoitus.



Minusta rakennussuojeluun vaikuttaa aina ajan maku.  Ajallista kerrostumista kannattaa kyllä pyrkiä säilyttämään eikä tehdä ajan hengen mukaan liian äkkinäisiä ratkaisuja.

Hyvä kaupunkiympäristö on tärkeä tavoite ja huonoksi koettua ympäristöä pitää voida poliittisin päätöksin muuttaa. Elävän kaupungin tarkoitus ei ole olla ulkomuseo.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuten mainitsitkin taidealoilla ei ole olemassa objektiivista tiedettä.


Tekisi mieleni käyttää runsaslukuisesti värikkäitä kirosanoja, mutta en käytä.
Joko toivon, että tämän tyyppinen asiantuntematon höpinä siitä, että taidealoilla ei ole objektiivisia tieteitä tai kaikki kulttuurihistoriallinen tieto on vain subjektiivisia mielipiteitä, lopetetaan, tai sitten joudun aloittamaan foorumilla tieteenfilosofian luennoinnin. Toki tämä on ennenkin ollut liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelun etäkurssi.

Kaikkia tieteitä koskevat objektiivisuuden sekä tieteellisen tiedon kyseenalaistettavuuden vaatimukset yhtäläisesti. 

Se, että humanistiset ja yhteiskunnalliset tieteet ovat luonteeltaan erilaisia kuin luonnontieteet tai luonnontieteisiin perustuvat insinööritieteet, ei tarkoita sitä, että niitä eivät koskisi samat objektiivisuuden vaatimukset kuin muitakin tieteitä.

Humanistisissa ja yhteiskunnallisissa tieteissä vain on käytössä eri menetelmät kuin luonnontieteessä ja insinööritieteissä. Olennaisin humanististen ja yhteiskunnallisten tieteiden objektiivisuuden takaava menetelmä on lähdekritiikki eli käytetään mahdollisimman alkuperäisiä lähteitä, osoitetaan käytetyt lähteet ja verrataan eri lähteitä tietojen todistamiseksi.

Keskeinen luonnontieteisiin ja insinööritieteisiin kuuluva ongelma on se, että niissä on helppo peittää subjektiiviset arvoarvostelmat näennäisen objektiivisiin laskelmiin. Laskelmat on helppo tehdä täysin subjektiivisesti kun niihin syötetään subjektiivisesti valitut lähtöarvot joita ei aseteta kritiikin kohteeksi. Tästä on ollut keskustelua aiemmin mm. liikennemallien osalta.

Liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelusta keskustellessa insinööritieteet sekä humanistiset sekä yhteiskunnalliset tieteet sekoittuvat väistämättä, koska liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelussa mennään väistämättä myös ihmisten käyttäytymisen, estetiikan ja kaupunkisuunnittelussa myös taidehistorian alueelle. Tämä on luonnollisesti myös rikkaus. 

Ongelmana Suomessa vain on, että insinööritieteet asetetaan liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelussa ylikorostetun vahvaan asemaan jolloin monet asiat sivuutetaan kokonaan tai osittain. Kun lisäksi humanististen tieteiden perusasioita - eikä edes luonnontieteen perusfilosofiaa - ei koulussa kunnolla opeteta, voidaan monen ketjussa kovaan ääneen puhuneiden tapaan luulla, että näissä tieteissä on kyse vain subjektiivisista arvioista.


T: FM, 13 vuotta humanististen tieteiden ja tieteenfilosofian perus- ja jatkotutkinto-opintoja sekä humanististen tieteiden hallintotöitä käytännön liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelutöiden ohella, sekä 15 vuotta käytännön kansalaisjärjestökokemusta rakennussuojelusta.

----------


## petteri

> Kaikkia tieteitä koskevat objektiivisuuden sekä tieteellisen tiedon kyseenalaistettavuuden vaatimukset yhtäläisesti. 
> 
> Se, että humanistiset ja yhteiskunnalliset tieteet ovat luonteeltaan erilaisia kuin luonnontieteet tai luonnontieteisiin perustuvat insinööritieteet, ei tarkoita sitä, että niitä eivät koskisi samat objektiivisuuden vaatimukset kuin muitakin tieteitä.



Minusta humanistisissa ja yhteiskunnallisen tieteissä verrattuna insinööritieteisiin on siinä määrin erilaiset menetelmät, että myös tieteellisen tiedon vaatimukset ovat erilaiset. Humanistinen ja yhteiskuntatieteellinen tieto koostuu enemmän mielipiteistä tai arvoista kuin insinööritieteiden tieto.

Insinööritieteissä voidaan asioita esittää merkittävässä määrässä kysymyksistä käsitteillä (1=tosi) ja (0=epätosi). Humanistisessa ja yhteiskuntatieteellisessä tuontyyppiset tilanteet ovat harvinaisempia.

Tämä ei tarkoita, että humanistinen ja yhteiskuntatieteellinen tutkimus olisi vähempiarvoista kuin insinööritieteiden tutkimus. Humanistisen ja yhteiskuntatieteellisen sekä luonnontieteellisen tiedon luonne-ero pitää vaan ymmärtää.




> Keskeinen luonnontieteisiin ja insinööritieteisiin kuuluva ongelma on se, että niissä on helppo peittää subjektiiviset arvoarvostelmat näennäisen objektiivisiin laskelmiin. Laskelmat on helppo tehdä täysin subjektiivisesti kun niihin syötetään subjektiivisesti valitut lähtöarvot joita ei aseteta kritiikin kohteeksi. Tästä on ollut keskustelua aiemmin mm. liikennemallien osalta.



Keskeinen humanististen ja yhteiskuntatieteellisten tieteiden ongelma on, että niissä on helppo esittää kunkin ajan tieteentekijöiden kollektiiviseen arvoperustaan perustuvat mielipiteet näennäisen objektiivisena tieteellisenä tietona.

Tuollaisen tieteellisen tiedon varjolla on sitten helppo ajaa tiettyjä arvovalintoja muka tieteellisinä tosiasioina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta humanistisissa ja yhteiskunnallisen tieteissä verrattuna insinööritieteisiin on siinä määrin erilaiset menetelmät, että myös tieteellisen tiedon vaatimukset ovat erilaiset. Humanistinen ja yhteiskuntatieteellinen tieto koostuu enemmän mielipiteistä tai arvoista kuin insinööritieteiden tieto.


Olen tästä täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Tätä olen saanut mielenkiintoisella tavalla opiskella jatko-opintojeni yhteydessä, kun opiskelen luonnontieteiden (tai insinööritieteiden) ja taiteen sekoitusta, arkkitehtuuria. Taidetta, jota opetetaan Teknillisessä korkeakoulussa.

Olen Mikon kanssa yhtä mieltä siitä, että usein insinööritieteissä faktoina esitettyjen numeroarvojen takana on tosiasiassa jokin filosofinen, poliittinen tai sosiaalinen arvovalinta. Joskus sen on tehnyt se insinöörikin, mutta varsin usein joku muu. Esimerkki tästä: Jos insinööriltä tilataan silta, hän suunittelee sen sillan. Hän ei ole päättänyt sitä, miksi se silta siihen paikkaan tehdään. Moraalisesti voi asettaa kysymyksen, pitäisikö insinöörin pohtia sillan tarpeellisuutta ja ehkä kieltäytyä suunnittelusta, jos silta vaikka tuhoaa ympäristöä. Mutta minä insinöörinä kysyn tähän vastakysymyksen: Miksi ei vaadita vastuuta sillan tilaajalta, vaan halutaan kaataa vastuu insinöörille.




> Keskeinen humanististen ja yhteiskuntatieteellisten tieteiden ongelma on, että niissä on helppo esittää kunkin ajan tieteentekijöiden kollektiiviseen arvoperustaan perustuvat mielipiteet näennäisen objektiivisena tieteellisenä tietona.
> 
> Tuollaisen tieteellisen tiedon varjolla on sitten helppo ajaa tiettyjä arvovalintoja muka tieteellisinä tosiasioina.


Juuri tämän vuoksi väitän, etteivät suojeluinto tai purkamiskielto ole johdonmukaista tai loogista, vaan puhtaasti arvovalintapohjaista.

Jos joku sanoo, että hänen MIELESTÄÄN Enson talo tai Makkaratalo sopivat paikoilleen ja ovat ulkonäöltään laadukkaita, tämä on jonkin koulukunnan ja sen koulukunnan arvojen "tieteellinen totuus". Mutta se on täysin kyseenalaistettavissa, kuten Mikko on viesteissään pariinkin kertaan todennut.

Minulla ei ole kompetenssia kumota tai luoda koulukuntia estetiikan tai rakennusarkkitehtuurin alueella. Täysin subjektiivinen mielipiteeni on, että molemmat saa purkaa ja kaupunkikuva paranee näiden rakennusten edeltäjien kopioiden pystyttämisellä.

Mutta jotain ymmärrän arkkitehtuuristakin. Enson talo toistaa Pohjois-Espan empiren laatikkomaista perushahmoa, jossa ikkunat sijaitsevat ruudukossa. Mutta se onkin ainoa, millä tavalla Enson talo liittyy salmen toisella puolella olevaan läntiseen ympäristöönsä. Rakennuksen korkeus, massa ja muoto eivät millään tavoin sovi erityisesti yläpuolella olevaan Uspenskin katedraaliin. Muotokieli poikkeaa myös idempänä olevasta Katajanokan rannan rakennuskannasta - ellei sitä verrata myöhään rakennettuun terminaalirakennukseen, joka on virhe sinänsä - joten rakennus ei istu paikalleen lainkaan muutamien rakennussuunnittelun perussääntöjen mukaan.

Makkarataloa katselin tänään tämä keskustelu mielessäni. Rautatieasema ja Ateneum on aikanaan tehty Rautatientori-nimellä nykyään tunnetun aukion mahtirakennuksiksi, joiden muotokielikin ilmentää hallitsevuutta. Ateneumin takana ollut VPK:n talo sopi paikalleen, samoin Skohan talo oli oikeassa suhteessa siihen, mitä aseman ja Ateneumin tuli ilmentää. Nykyinen WTC-talo ja koko Kaivokadun eteläpuoli ovat täysin ristiriidassa ympäristönsä kanssa. Ja nimenomaan näin päin, koska Makkaratalo ja sen naapurit ovat tulleet jälkeen päin. Makkaratalo on paitsi yksityiskohdiltaan myös massaltaan täysin sopimaton paikalleen. Ajallista kerroksellisuutta toki paikalla voisi olla, mutta ei näin väärin massoiteltuna.




> Ylipäänsä suojelupäätöksessä on lähestulkoon aina maininta uhanalainen, ainutlaatuinen, tms. eli siis vaarassa kadota. Jos Makkaratalo olisi yksi harvoista nauhatoimistoista, minäkin vaatisin sen suojelua kovaan äänen.


Aivan. Makkaratalo ei ole korvaamaton mitenkään muuten kuin sen kannalta, että halutaan näyttää jälkipolville, mitä joskus kuviteltiin Helsingin täytteeksi. Rewellin muistoa kunnioittaen tätä ei ole tarpeen korostaa. Muisteltakoon mieluummin hänen saavutuksiaan kuin virheitään.

Enson rakennus on suojeltu, koska meillä vallitsee periaate, että kaikki Aallon rakennukset pitää suojella. Minun arvojeni mukaan ei ole tarpeen pyrkiä sellaiseen. Ikään kuin kaikki muut rakennusten suunnittelijat olisivat Aaltoa huonompia. Olen aina tuntenut vastenmielisyyttä ihmisten palvonnasta. Niin myös tässä tapauksessa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> En ole missään vaiheessa vaatinut, että mitään ei saa purkaa.
> 
> Olen todennut, että nykyinen laki ei anna mahdollisuutta purkaa sellaisia rakennuksia, joiden suojeluun on lain mukaiset kulttuurihistorialliset perusteet eli tieteellisesti todistetut tosiasiat. Käytetyt tieteelliset menetelmät ovat tällöin kulttuurihistoriallisia ja taidehistoriallisia. Kuten kaikki tieteellinen tieto, ne ovat kyseenalaistettavissa. 
> 
> Koska kyseessä ovat humanistiset tieteet joissa tulokset ilmaistaan yleensä suorasanaisena tekstinä, niiden perusteella tehty ratkaisu voi olla näennäisesti "subjektiivisempi" kuin insinöörin laskelma, joka peittää arvoperusteensa.


Yleensä ajatellaan, että niin humanistiset kuin luonnontieteetkin ovat deskripitiivisiä eikä normatiivisia. Ja nimenomaan tämän taki suhtaudun äärimmäisen nihkeästi ajatukseen, että tutkimus kertoisi mikä on historiallisesti arvokasta rakennuskantaa, koska se on normatiivinen käsite.




> Jos lakia muutetaan siten, että jokin rakennus voidaan purkaa siksi että se on jonkun mielestä "ruma" tai "paikalleen sopimaton", täytyy tehdä tätä varten menettelytapa, jossa rakennuksia esimerkiksi arvioidaan asiantuntijaraadin toimesta asteikolla "kaunis-ruma" tai "paikalleen sopiva-sopimaton".


Meillä tehdään jatkuvasti kaikenlaisia päätöksia ihan vastaavilla ulkonäköseikoilla ilman mitään asiantuntijaelimiä, enkä suoraan sanoen näe siinä mitään ongelmaa. Jos kaavoittaja voi hylätä kilpailuehdotuksen ihan vaan sillä perusteella että se on ruma ja ankea, niin miksi vanhojen kaavojen käsittely olisi ihan totaalisen erillaista?

Käytännössä, haluaisin että suojelulausunnot olisivat vahvasti suosittavia, eivät ehdottomia. Eli niistä voitaisiin poiketa jos kaikku muut näkökohdat puhuvat sitä vastaan. Nykylaissa on jo tällainen poikkeus siinä suhteessa, ettei suojelu saa aiheuttaa omistajalle kohtuutonta taloudellista rasitetta. Siihen voisi lisätä, että se ei saa vaikeuttaa kaupungin kehittämistä kohtuuttomasti.


Tällainen menettely tarkoittaa sitä, että rakennusten suojelua ei enää ratkaista tieteellisin perustein vaan subjektiivisen arvostelun perusteella. Tällöin rakennussuojelun ratkaisisi kunkin ajan maku. Se voisi nyt mahdollistaa esim. monien purettavaksi toivoman Makkaratalon purun, mutta yhtä hyvin se voisi vaikka 2030-luvulla mahdollistaa Ateneumin purun, jos se tuolloin vallitsevan muodin mukaan on "paikalleen sopimaton".

En tässä ketjussa peräänkuuluta sitä, että kaikki rakennukset pitäisi suojella ja säilyttää.

Peräänkuulutan sitä, että ei ole perusteita rankaista käyttökelpoisia ja mahdollisesti suojeluarvoisia rakennuksia jonkin ajan arkkitehtuurin virheistä,
jos niille on löydettävissä nykyaikana käyttötarkoitus.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ajattelin vetää hivenen yhteen niitä ajatuksia, jota tämä sivupolku modernistisen arkkitehtuurin suojeluun on tuonut liittyen ketjun alkuperäiseen aiheeseen eli siihen, miten vanhoja modernistisia asuntoalueita tulisi uudistaa.

Näin pääsemme lähemmäs myös foorumin aihetta sitä kautta, kuuluuko modernististen asuntoalueiden poistava saneeraus joukkoliikenteen edistämisen työkaluvalikoimaan.

Modernistisen arkkitehtuurin ymmärtäjien koulukunta:

- Modernistisen arkkitehtuurin merkittävissä kohteissa on sellaisia kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, että nykyisten lakien mukaan rakennukset on säilytettävä. Nämä arvot ovat tieteellisesti todistettavissa.
- Modernistisessa arkkitehtuurissa on yleensä myönteisiä käyttöarvoja, joten  rakennusten säilyttämiseen on yleensä taloudelliset perusteet
- Modernististen rakennusten purkaminen johtaisi pääsääntöisesti suuriin taloudellisiin tappioihin. Jos valtio tai kunta päättää purkamisesta, tulisi tappiot korvata omistajille.
- Rakennusten purkaminen on mahdollista silloin, kun rakennukset eivät ole teknisesti korjauskelpoisia, niille ei ole luontevaa käyttötarkoitusta ja niillä ei ole merkittäviä kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja.
- Edellä mainitusta seuraten: modernististen asuntoalueiden ja rakennusten laajamittainen purkaminen ei ole taloudellisesti tai kulttuurihistoriallisesti perusteltu keino kehittää kaupunkirakennetta.

Modernistisen arkkitehtuurin vastustajien koulukunta:

- Modernistisessa arkkitehtuurissa on vain harvoin sellaisia kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, joiden vuoksi rakennukset tulisi säilyttää. Arvot ovat ensisijaisesti mielipidekysymys.
- Modernistista arkkitehtuuria edeltäneet arkkitehtuurin, kuten 1800-luvun kertaustyylit, jugend ja 1920-luvun klassismi ovat esteettisesti ja moraalisesti modernistista arkkitehtuuria parempia ja niitä edustaneita rakennuksia tulisi palauttaa kun modernistiset rakennukset on purettu.
- Modernistiset rakennukset ovat usein nykyisiin tarpeisiin soveltumattomia ja huonokuntoisia. Siksi niiden purkamisesta ei aiheudu mainittavia taloudellisia tappioita. Siksi rakennuksia voidaan päättää purkaa kaupunkikuvan kaunistamiseksi tai kaupunkirakenteen parantamiseksi.
- Tällä hetkellä voidaan tehdä modernistisia oleellisesti parempia rakennuksia.

Yhteistä pohjaa on lähinnä toteamus, että kaupungissa on vajaakäyttöisiä alueita, joita voidaan uudistaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajattelin vetää hivenen yhteen niitä ajatuksia, jota tämä sivupolku modernistisen arkkitehtuurin suojeluun on tuonut liittyen ketjun alkuperäiseen aiheeseen eli siihen, miten vanhoja modernistisia asuntoalueita tulisi uudistaa.


Minusta yhteenvedossa oli nyt perusvika sikäli, ettei mielestäni keskustelu ole jakautunut pelkästään modernismin perusteella.

En pidä itseäni modernsimin vihaajana tai kannattajana, vaikka sanonkin monien modernistien rakennusten olevan rumia tai - kuten näissä esimerkkitaloissa Enso ja Makkara - niissä esiintyy mittakaava- ja sijoitteluvirheitä. Olen nähnyt paljon mukavan näköisiä funkkistaloja. Ja jos vielä pääsen rakennuttamaan itselleni talon, en halua talopakettitehtaiden kansallisromantiikan plagiointia vaan tämän ajan arkkitehtuuria mielellään muutamilla funkkisvaikutteilla.

Minun lähtökohtani on, ettei modernismia tule asettaa erikoisasemaan muiden tyylilajien ja kaupunkisuunnittelun filosofioiden kanssa. Erikoisasema voidaan asettaa siten, että vertaillaan eri ideologioita liikenteen näkökulmasta. Siinä modernismi erottuu vahvasti henkilöautoon sitoutuneena ja saa tässä mielessä erikoisaseman muihin nähden. 




> - Modernistisen arkkitehtuurin merkittävissä kohteissa on sellaisia kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, että nykyisten lakien mukaan rakennukset on säilytettävä. Nämä arvot ovat tieteellisesti todistettavissa.
> - Modernistisessa arkkitehtuurissa on yleensä myönteisiä käyttöarvoja, joten  rakennusten säilyttämiseen on yleensä taloudelliset perusteet
> - Modernististen rakennusten purkaminen johtaisi pääsääntöisesti suuriin taloudellisiin tappioihin. Jos valtio tai kunta päättää purkamisesta, tulisi tappiot korvata omistajille.
> - Rakennusten purkaminen on mahdollista silloin, kun rakennukset eivät ole teknisesti korjauskelpoisia, niille ei ole luontevaa käyttötarkoitusta ja niillä ei ole merkittäviä kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja.
> - Edellä mainitusta seuraten: modernististen asuntoalueiden ja rakennusten laajamittainen purkaminen ei ole taloudellisesti tai kulttuurihistoriallisesti perusteltu keino kehittää kaupunkirakennetta.


Miltäs tämä tuntuu kirjoitettuna näin:

- Kaikkien tyylisuuntien arkkitehtuurin merkittävissä kohteissa on sellaisia kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, että nykyisten lakien mukaan rakennukset on säilytettävä. Nämä arvot ovat tieteellisesti todistettavissa.
- Kaikkien tyylisuuntien arkkitehtuurissa on yleensä myönteisiä käyttöarvoja, joten rakennusten säilyttämiseen on yleensä taloudelliset perusteet
- Kaikkien tyylisuuntien rakennusten purkaminen johtaisi pääsääntöisesti suuriin taloudellisiin tappioihin. Jos valtio tai kunta päättää purkamisesta, tulisi tappiot korvata omistajille.
- Rakennusten purkaminen on mahdollista silloin, kun rakennukset eivät ole teknisesti korjauskelpoisia, niille ei ole luontevaa käyttötarkoitusta ja niillä ei ole merkittäviä kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja.
- Edellä mainitusta seuraten: Kaikkien tyylisuuntien asuntoalueiden ja rakennusten laajamittainen purkaminen ei ole taloudellisesti tai kulttuurihistoriallisesti perusteltu keino kehittää kaupunkirakennetta.

Onko yllä olevassa listassa jokin asia väärin?

Tahdon siis tällä ilmentää sitä, että lista kirjoitettuna modernismille kohottaa sen tyylisuuntana yli muiden ikään kuin vain modernismissa olisi hyvää ja säilyttämisen arvoista.

Siksi voin hyvin kuvitella, että modernistit olisivat voineet kirjoittaa 1960-luvulla teesinsä, joilla oikeuttivat kaikenlaisen purkamisen ja kaupunkisaneerauksen. Ne teesit olisivat voineet kuulua näin:

- Aiempien tyylisuuntien arkkitehtuurissa on vain harvoin sellaisia kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, joiden vuoksi rakennukset tulisi säilyttää. Arvot ovat ensisijaisesti mielipidekysymys.
- Modernistista arkkitehtuuria edeltäneen arkkitehtuurin, kuten 1800-luvun kertaustyylit, jugend ja 1920-luvun klassismi ovat esteettisesti ja moraalisesti modernistista arkkitehtuuria huonompia ja niitä edustaneita rakennuksia ei tulisi palauttaa kun aiempien tyylisuuntien rakennukset on purettu.
- Aiempien tyylisuuntien rakennukset ovat usein nykyisiin tarpeisiin soveltumattomia ja huonokuntoisia. Siksi niiden purkamisesta ei aiheudu mainittavia taloudellisia tappioita. Siksi rakennuksia voidaan päättää purkaa kaupunkikuvan kaunistamiseksi tai kaupunkirakenteen parantamiseksi.
- Tällä hetkellä voidaan tehdä aiempia tyylisuuntia oleellisesti parempia rakennuksia.

Tämähän oli siis vain mukaelma Mikon toisesta listasta:


> - Modernistisessa arkkitehtuurissa on vain harvoin sellaisia kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja, joiden vuoksi rakennukset tulisi säilyttää. Arvot ovat ensisijaisesti mielipidekysymys. jne...



Aloitin keskustelun rakentamisen tekniikasta, en arkkitehtuurista. Ja lähtökohtanani oli rakennusten kunto sekä se, miten ne vastaavat nykyistä kysyntää. Ei minusta elementtirakennustekniikka edusta mitään arkkitehtuurin tyyliä, jota siksi olisin tuomitsemassa.

Sama koskee asemakaavoja. Meidän kaavoitusjärjestelmämme perustana on modernismin idea toimintojen erityttämisestä ja hajauttamisesta. Se ehkä ohjaa mutta ei pakota rakentamaan autokaupunkia. Se, että autokaupunkia on tehty sattuu sopimaan modernismin ideaan, mutta tuskinpa kukaan rinnastaa keskiverto aluerakennusarkkitehtuuria muutamiin arvostettuihin Aallon modernismin hengessä tekemiin kaavoihin.

Siis en hyväksy modernismin asettamista eri asemaan muiden tyylien kanssa, niinkuin minusta modernismin puolustajat usein tekevät.

En myöskään halua asettaa taloudellisia arvoja kaikkien muiden arvojen edelle, mihin modernismin puolustajienkin on helppo vedota nyt, kun taloudellista arvoa ei enää säädelläkään antamalla kaikkialla olemassa olevaa rakennuskantaa suurempia rakennusoikeuksia.

Kaupunkien historiassahan uudet rakennukset ovat aina syntyneet ja johtaneet vanhojen purkamiseen siksi, että on pystytty teknisesti tai hallinnollisesti rakentamaan enemmän kerrosalaa kuin vanhassa rakennuksessa. Tällöin taloudelliset arvot ovat jyränneet kaikki muut arvot.

Itse haluan voida asettaa muita arvoja taloudellisten arvojen edelle, enkä hyväksy ajatusta, ettei niin missään tapauksessa saa tehdä. Ja kun kaupunkikuvallinen arvo asetetaan taloudellisen arvon edelle, modernismia edustava tyylisuunta tai nimekäs arkkitehti eivät voi myöskään olla pyhiä arvoja yli muiden, jos kaupunkikuvallinen arvo edellyttää kenen hyvänsä piirtämän modernistisen rakennuksen purkua.

Samalla tavalla haluan pitää avoimena asemakaavan toiminnallisen arvon. Vanhojen keskustojen toimiminen autoilun kanssa oli mahdotonta ja useissa maailman kaupungeissa purettiin surutta, jotta tehtiin tilaa autokaupungille. Se tehtiin aikansa arvojen hengessä, ei taloudellisella perusteella. Sillä siellä, missä moiseen ei ollut varaa, sellaista ei tehty. Jos Helsinki olisi edennyt Smith-Polvisen suunnitelman kanssa keskustassa, esim. Liisankadun eteläinen korttelirivi olisi purettu. Uusi rakennusoikeus olisi ollut nolla, kun paikalle tulee moottoritie.

En näe mitään syytä sulkea pois mahdollisuutta tehdä tilaa joukkoliikenteelle tarvittaessa rakennuksia purkamalla. Se on kuitenkin halvempaa (siis ostaa rakennus omistajiltaan käypään hintaan) kuin rakentaa maanalaista. Jos siten saadan parempaa joukkoliikennettä kuin sijoittamalla joukkoliikenne etäälle, jossa on sopiva paikka pääkadulle, ei joukkoliikenteelle, näin tulee tehdä. Perusteena voivat olla arvot - kuten ovat olleet autoilun voittokulullekin - mutta ehkäpä tällainen tulevaisuudessa osataan perustella jopa rahanakin, kuten on keksitty perustella autoteiden rakentaminenkin.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Näin pääsemme lähemmäs myös foorumin aihetta sitä kautta, kuuluuko modernististen asuntoalueiden poistava saneeraus joukkoliikenteen edistämisen työkaluvalikoimaan.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Yhteistä pohjaa on lähinnä toteamus, että kaupungissa on vajaakäyttöisiä alueita, joita voidaan uudistaa.


No niin, kun tällainen viesti tuli pitkästä aikaa niin saan minäkin pääni auki.

Ainakin Tampereella on ihan oikeasti vajaakäyttöisiä asuinalueita, jotka osittain saneeraamalla (uudella, suuremman rakennusoikeuden kaavalla) voisi saada huomattavasti nykyistä parempaa kaupunkiympäristöä. Esimerkiksi Amurin kaupunginosa kilometrin päässä Keskustorilta on rakennettu lähiörakentamisen massoittelulla, eli keskelle tonttia on pääsääntöisesti rakennettu joko korkea(hko) pistetalo tai kolmikerroksinen "laatikko", pysäköinti on tontin piha-alueella.

Amurin pistetalot mm. Näsijärvenkadun varrelta ja muut korkeammat, kaupunkimaiset talot säilyttäisin taloudellisista ja osin myös kaupunkikuvallisista arvoista (korkeat tornit luovat ryhdikkyyttä), mutta matalien kerrostalojen päälle oikeasti olisin valmis kaavoittamaan "negatiivisesti", eli 4-6-kerroksisia kerrostaloja osittain tai kokonaan umpikorttelimaisesti, jolloin siis uudisrakennus rakentuisi tontilla sille osalle, joka nyt on piha-alueena. Sisäpiha on nähdäkseni lastenkin kannalta turvallisempi, kun pihalta on vain rajattu määrä uloskäytäviä. Näiden korttelien saneeraus olisi luultavimmin taloudellisesti (sekä yhdyskunta- että rakennustaloudellisesti) kannattavaa, etenkin ottaen huomioon alueen keskeisen sijainnin.

Esimerkkini hahmottuu ehkä paremmin ilmakuvasta: http://www.tampere.fi/ytoteto/kartta...6821303&px=1.0 (aukeavasta kartta-appletista _Kartat / Viistoilmakuvia_), tornitalot näkyvät kuvan yläosassa, keskellä kuvaa ylhäältä alas kuvaa halkoo Kortelahdenkatu, jonka länsipuolella on näitä "matalia lähiökerrostaloja". Itäpuolella on tiiviimmin rakennettuja kantakaupungin kerrostaloja, jotka olisin säilyttämässä. Koko Amurin kaupunginosa oli ennen 1960-lukua puutalokorttelikokonaisuus.




> Ja jos vielä pääsen rakennuttamaan itselleni talon, en halua talopakettitehtaiden kansallisromantiikan plagiointia vaan tämän ajan arkkitehtuuria mielellään muutamilla funkkisvaikutteilla.


Mitkä talopakettitehtaat tarjoavat kansallisromantiikkaa? Itse olen nähnyt vain lähinnä "kartano-tyyliä". Jos oikeasti jokin pientalorakennusliike pitäisi valikoimissaan vaikkapa _uusjugendia_, olisin *erittäin* innostunut!  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitkä talopakettitehtaat tarjoavat kansallisromantiikkaa? Itse olen nähnyt vain lähinnä "kartano-tyyliä". Jos oikeasti jokin pientalorakennusliike pitäisi valikoimissaan vaikkapa _uusjugendia_, olisin *erittäin* innostunut!


Ei uusjugendia, vaan jotain "nikkarityyliä". Eli niitä "punainen tupa ja perunamaa" -näköisiä puupintaisia rakennuksia tarkoitan. Minusta suomalainen maalaistalo ja sen pihapiiri ovat ihan jees. Mutta kun niitä päärakennuksia vähän pienennettyinä on kymmeniä vierekkäin samalla savipellolla, niin alkaa tympiä




> Esimerkkini hahmottuu ehkä paremmin ilmakuvasta: http://www.tampere.fi/ytoteto/kartta...6821303&px=1.0 (aukeavasta kartta-appletista Kartat / Viistoilmakuvia), tornitalot näkyvät kuvan yläosassa, keskellä kuvaa ylhäältä alas kuvaa halkoo Kortelahdenkatu, jonka länsipuolella on näitä "matalia lähiökerrostaloja". Itäpuolella on tiiviimmin rakennettuja kantakaupungin kerrostaloja, jotka olisin säilyttämässä. Koko Amurin kaupunginosa oli ennen 1960-lukua puutalokorttelikokonaisuus.


Siinä on rinnan kaksi korttelia, joista toisessa taitaa olla 3-kertainen tehokkuus. Näkyy muuttuneen Kortelahden kadun ylityksessä myös käsitys siitä, mihin ilmansuuntaan lamellitalon julkisivun kuuluu olla.

Onkohan länsipuolen korttelissa ollut rakennusvaiheessa sisäinen raideliikenne? Eli keskellä torninosturin raide siten, että sama nosturi on hoitanut kahden talon elementtien nostelun yhdeltä seisomalta. Minusta länsitontti ei tarjoa mitään etua tiiviimpään itätonttiin asukkaan kannalta. Pitkä länsikortteli on lähes kauttaaltaan asfaltoitu ja pihanäkymä lienee pelkkää pysäköintiä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Siinä on rinnan kaksi korttelia, joista toisessa taitaa olla 3-kertainen tehokkuus. Näkyy muuttuneen Kortelahden kadun ylityksessä myös käsitys siitä, mihin ilmansuuntaan lamellitalon julkisivun kuuluu olla.
> 
> [...]Minusta länsitontti ei tarjoa mitään etua tiiviimpään itätonttiin asukkaan kannalta. Pitkä länsikortteli on lähes kauttaaltaan asfaltoitu ja pihanäkymä lienee pelkkää pysäköintiä.


Kortelahdenkadun länsipuoli ja itäpuoli eroavat tosiaan kuin yö ja päivä. Bussin ikkunasta katsottuna itäpuoli on miellyttävän tiivistä, ja ainakin osassa taloista on myös kivijalkaliikkeille varattuja huoneustoja. Länsipuolella sen sijaan on lähes yksinomaan tehotonta ja rumaa elementtikerrostalorakentamista ilman palveluita talojen yhteydessä. Satakunnankadulla on kuitenkin pieni ostari näiden elementtitalojen läheisyydessä, työläismuseokorttelia vastapäätä.

----------


## Walle

En ole nyt ihan samaa mieltä tuosta Amurin purkamisesta. Parempi kohde täydennysrakentamiselle olisi Tammela. Varsinkin rautatien ja Tammelan puistokadun väli on hyvin ankeaa aluetta. Rakennukset edustavat pääosin harmaata lähiöarkkitehtuuria ja niiden välissä on suuria parkkialueita. Vanhempia kivitaloja, selkeästi umpikorttelin osaksi tarkoitettuja, ei ole otettu lainkaan huomioon vaan ne ovat irrallaan uudemmista rakennuksista. On ajateltu luultavasti, että ne puretaan kuitenkin pian.

Nykyisten talojen välissä ja parkkipaikoilla olisi tilaa kymmenille uusille kerrostaloille ja kaupunkirivitaloille. Autot laitettaisiin maan alle parkkihalleihin ja nykyiset talot saneerattaisiin. 

Voi vain kuvitella millainen melu nousisi, jos julkisuudessa kerrottaisiin, että Tammelaa aletaan tiivistää. Ihmisten mielissä kun se on hyvin tehokkaasti rakennettu, sillä ovathan talot korkeita. Alueen hajanaisuuden ja tehottoman rakentamistavan huomaa parhaiten ilmakuvissa. Asukkaille pitäisi näyttää, että ympäristö ei huonone, vaikka parkkialueiden tilalle tulisi puistomaisia sisäpihoja.

Ihmiset pelkäävät yleensä näköalojen menettämistä. Ongelmaa voidaan helpottaa oikeanlaisella suunnittelulla. Esim. niin, että talot olisivat pitkissä vaihtelevankorkuisissa ketjuissa, eikä näitä perinteisiä kahden tai kolmen rappukäytävän irrallisia lamelleja.

----------


## ultrix

Minun puolestani läntisen Tammelankin voisi saneerata kantakaupunkityyppiseksi, rautatieaseman lähellä kuitenkin maan arvo on korkea ja vain nousemassa.

Nostin Amurin esiin lähinnä siksi, että se on räikeä esimerkki lähiörakentamisesta keskusta-alueella.

----------


## kemkim

Tulevaisuudessa, kun pääkaupunkiseudun kasvu hidastuu, niin pääkaupunkiseudun epäsuosituimmille alueille voi käydä kuten Porissa on käynyt Sampolan lähiölle. Sampolan tilalle voisi vaihtaa vaikka Myllypuron, Mikkolan tai jonkun muun yhtä halvan (=vähiten arvostetun) lähiön. Porilla meni lujaa 1970-luvulla ja tehtiin sutta, joka ei enää mene kaupaksi. Pääkaupunkiseudulla menee lujaa nyt, mutta menestys ei ole luonnonlaki ja joskus voi käydä kuten Porille.

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/teema/.../1516060.shtml

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...alueille voi käydä kuten Porissa on käynyt Sampolan lähiölle.


Toisaalta Sampolan bussilinja (linja nro 6) on ainoa, jossa on matkustajiakin - Mäntyluodon perusyhteyden (30M, 31) ohella. Karrikoiden ilmaistuna ilman Sampolaa Porissa ei taitaisi kouluaikojen ulkopuolella liikkua kaupunkibusseja oikeastaan ollenkaan (paitsi yhteys kaupungilta Pihlavan kautta Meri-Poriin ja ehkäpä harva liikenne esim. Pormestarinluotoon). Pormestarinluodonkin ongelmat ovat osaksi samoja kuin Sampolan, joukkoliikenteen kannalta Porkan ongelma on pikemminkin "liian läheinen sijainti keskustaan".

Ennen kuin kukaan aloittaa selittelyn siitä, että Porissa matkustajia ei ole surkean tarjonnan takia, totean että 1970-luvulla ja jopa 1980-luvun alussa miltei kaikille suunnille pääsi bussilla noin neljä kertaa tunnissa, jonnekin - esim. Käppärään - vielä useammin. Ensin vähenivät matkustajat, sitten lipputulot ja lopulta bussitarjontakin. Sampolan linja on ainoa, jolla on vielä nykyäänkin talviarkisin 20 minuutin vuoroväli. Useilla muilla linjoilla vuoroväli on 30 - 60 minuuttia.

----------


## kemkim

> Toisaalta Sampolan bussilinja (linja nro 6) on ainoa, jossa on matkustajiakin - Mäntyluodon perusyhteyden (30M, 31) ohella.


Tähän taitaa olla syynä juuri Sampolan alueen rappio. Jos alue voisi hyvin ja alueella olisi keskituloisia lapsiperheitä, niin taitaisi autonkäyttö maittaa väelle. Sen sijaan nyt alueelle on kasaantunut köyhää väkeä, joka ymmärrettävästi käyttää paljon bussipalveluja. Tämä tietysti hyödyttää myös Porin keskustan ja Sampolan välillä asuvia, jotka saavat hyvät bussipalvelut sampolalaisten "siivellä", mutta voivat itse asua rauhallisemmassa ympäristössä. 

Jos kysyntää on sekä Meri-Porissa, että Sampolassa, voitaisiin kenties perustaa runkolinja tälle välille? Nehän ovat kumpikin kaupungin vastakkaisilla puolilla ja Porissa ruuhkat tuskin hidastaisivat Helsingin tapaan liikennettä. Runkolinjallehan voitaisiin laittaa Jokeri-bussien tyylisiä laadukkaita busseja ja vuorovälikin saataisiin jo alusta alkaen hyväksi. Aikanaan sitten sen voisi muuttaa pikaratikaksi, jos tarpeen. Runkolinja palvelisi keskustaa laajalla alueella, jos se ajettaisiin Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Maantiekadun kautta tai vastaavaa reittiä. Jos Sampolasta ajettaisiin ensin rautatieasemalle, saataisiin kelvollinen yhteys rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle ja keskustaankin toteutettua.

Yllättävää kyllä, jos Porissa on ollut joukkoliikenteen vuorotiheys samaa luokkaa kuin Tampereella ja Turussa nykyään, mutta alas olisi tultu noin nopeasti!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos kysyntää on sekä Meri-Porissa, että Sampolassa, voitaisiin kenties perustaa runkolinja tälle välille? Nehän ovat kumpikin kaupungin vastakkaisilla puolilla ja Porissa ruuhkat tuskin hidastaisivat Helsingin tapaan liikennettä. Runkolinjallehan voitaisiin laittaa Jokeri-bussien tyylisiä laadukkaita busseja ja vuorovälikin saataisiin jo alusta alkaen hyväksi. Aikanaan sitten sen voisi muuttaa pikaratikaksi, jos tarpeen. Runkolinja palvelisi keskustaa laajalla alueella, jos se ajettaisiin Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Maantiekadun kautta tai vastaavaa reittiä. Jos Sampolasta ajettaisiin ensin rautatieasemalle, saataisiin kelvollinen yhteys rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle ja keskustaankin toteutettua.


Tällä hetkellä Sampolan linja on heiluri Musan kanssa eli Musa - Kauppatori - Sampola. Musa on kuitenkin hiljaisempi (ja pientalovaltaisempi) kuin Sampola. Olen itsekin miettinyt heiluriraitiotietä välillä Musa - keskusta - Mäntyluoto. Sen yksi haara voisi kyllä mennä Pormestarinluotoonkin. Yhteys käyttäisi luonnollisesti pitkältä matkaa Mäntyluodon satamarataa.



> Yllättävää kyllä, jos Porissa on ollut joukkoliikenteen vuorotiheys samaa luokkaa kuin Tampereella ja Turussa nykyään, mutta alas olisi tultu noin nopeasti!


1970-luvulla Vähärauman Linja-auto Oy ajoi Vähäraumalle neljä vuoroa tunnissa, joista 00 ja 30 Kauppatorilta lähteneet menivät Vähäraumantien pohjoispuolelle sekä 15 ja 45 lähteneet Tuorsniemeen. Tuorsniemen linja oli heiluri Ruosniemen linjan kanssa (linja 2) ja sitä liikennöitiin yhdessä Porin Liikenne Oy:n kanssa. Porin länsiosia palvelivat myös Pietniemen ja Musan linjat. Musan linja liikkui tuohon aikaan talvella sekin 15 min välein. Käppärään oli lisäksi vielä omakin linja, vaikka sen osia palvelivat kaikki edellä selostetut linjat + Mäntyluodon suunnan liikenne. Ennen oli busseissa matkustajia ja liikenteen hoitaminen oli mielekästä. Myös Itä-Poriin oli aikanaan vahva liikenne, siitä vastasi pääasiassa Porin Linja-Auto Oy. Pormestarinluotoon taisi olla 15 min liikenne jopa 1990-luvun puoleenväliin saakka. Liikenteestä vastasi Lyttylän Liikenne Oy.

----------


## petteri

> Yllättävää kyllä, jos Porissa on ollut joukkoliikenteen vuorotiheys samaa luokkaa kuin Tampereella ja Turussa nykyään, mutta alas olisi tultu noin nopeasti!



Lainaus sivulta: http://jlf.fi/f27/174-johdinautot/index6.html#post36385




> Tampereen rollikkalinjat ennen muuta Härmälään ja Sammonkadulle olivat todella raskaan kuormituksen linjoja (matkustajia kummallakin lähes 3 milj/vuosi). Nykyaikana aivan uskomattomia lukuja, kun kumpikaan ei ollut edes mikään heilurilinja, vaan päätepysäkkinä oli Pyynikintori.
> Tampereen vilkkaimmat (keskustasta lähtevät) linjat taitavat kerätä nykyään hyvä jos miljoona matkustajaa vuodessa.



Kaikkialla muualla Suomessa paitsi Helsingin seudulla joukkoliikenteen käyttö romahtanut 1970-luvulta. Vain Helsingin seudulla joukkoliikenne on edes jotenkin pitänyt puolensa.

Kuinkahan paljon on merkitystä, ettei missään muualla Suomessa kuin Helsingin seudulla ole investoitu lähiraideliikenteeseen käytännössä mitään 40 vuoteen.

Metroa ja muuta raskasraideliikennettä voi kyllä nykyisten ratkaisuvaihtoehtojen pohjalta arvioida raskaiksi  ja joustamattomiksikin, mutta mikäköhän olisi Helsingin seudun paikallisliikenteen tilanne, jos edes raskasraideliikenteeseen ei olisi investoitu. Vielä 1970-luvulla raitiovaunut olivat monien mielestä kuoleva liikenneväline.

----------


## kemkim

Alla on luonnehdintoja useista Helsingin asuinalueista. Jos näistä tiedoista löytyisi jotain apua siihen, miten alueita voisi uudistaa.
http://suomi24.pp.fi/talletukset/kaupunginosat.htm

----------


## kemkim

HS 10.2.2007 Asunto-sivuilla oli yllättävä uutinen, jossa haastateltiin ARA:n ylijohtajaa Hannu Rossilahtea. Siinä oli otettu Tapulikaupunki malliesimerkiksi siitä, kuinka hyvillä paikoilla sijaitsevat huonot lähiöt kannattaisi purkaa ja rakentaa tilalle tehokkaampaa rakentamista. Asukkaat saisivat uudet asunnot halvalla tai lähes ilmaiseksi, koska tehokkuutta nostettaisiin.

http://www.hs.fi/digilehti/aiemmatle.../1135233943488

----------


## teme

> HS 10.2.2007 Asunto-sivuilla oli yllättävä uutinen, jossa haastateltiin ARA:n ylijohtajaa Hannu Rossilahtea. Siinä oli otettu Tapulikaupunki malliesimerkiksi siitä, kuinka hyvillä paikoilla sijaitsevat huonot lähiöt kannattaisi purkaa ja rakentaa tilalle tehokkaampaa rakentamista. Asukkaat saisivat uudet asunnot halvalla tai lähes ilmaiseksi, koska tehokkuutta nostettaisiin.


Eipä tuossa nyt mitään yllättävää ole. Samaisen julkaisun mukaan, Hervannassa vanhan korjaaminen maksoi 1200 euroa neliö, purkaminen ja uuden rakentaminen tilalle taas olisi maksanut 2000 euroa neliö. Ero siis 800 euroa neliö. Helsingissä kerrosneliön maanarvo on vähintään 500 euroa. Jos tehokkuus tuplataan, mikä ei noiden lähiöiden kohdalla ole edes kovin vaikeaa, niin on selvää että uuden rakentamisella ja vanhan korjaamiselle ei ole juuri mitään kustannuseroa. On täysin mahdollista, että uusi ja tiheämpi on jopa halvempi.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Huomasin Espoon kaupungin kaavoitussivuilla tämmöisen suunnitelman. Ajatuksena siinä on korvata pysäköintikenttiä pysäköintihalleilla, jolloin pysäköiminen mahtuisi pienempään tilaan ja näin entisille pysäköintikentille mahtuisi uutta asutusta. 

Kuitinmäen ostoskeskuksessa on jäänyt toimistotilaa tyhjilleen ja liikkeiden määrät ovat vähentyneet. Tähän liittyen kaavoitussivuilta löytyy tälläinen suunnitelma. Suunnittelualueeseen kuuluu tässäkin pysäköintialueita ja Kuunkehrä, jossa 16 ja 121K ja 121N käyvät kääntymässä ja josta 121:llä on päättäri. Vaihtoehtoisista suunnitelmista varsinkin viides vaihtoehto vaikuttaa hyvin radikaalilta ja muuttaisi Kuitinmäen keskustaa huomattavasti.

Vaikka vanhoja lähiökerrostaloja ei purettaisi uusien tieltä, löytyy silti keinoja tehostaa lähiöiden maankäyttöa. Monissa lähiöissä on isoja pysäköintikenttiä asuinkorttelien välissä ja matalia liikerakennuksia, jotka voivat myöskin olla pysäköintikenttien ympäröimiä. Näille alueille täytyisi laatia ja toteuttaa samankaltaisia suunnitelmia kuin nämä Olaria koskevat suunnitelmat, niin lähiöiden tilanne paranisi varmasti. Mielestäni täysin asuttujen asuinkerrostalojen purkaminen on älytöntä, jos ne kerran voi remontoida kuntoon.

----------

